# Lisa Walsh (dog breeder Norwich)



## gingerthing (1 June 2012)

Anyone heard of or bought pups off her? Pm me if preferred.


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2012)

What breed?


----------



## gingerthing (1 June 2012)

Labradors. Although she has apparently sold cockers and westie pups


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2012)

Don't really know any labrador breeders but hopefully others on here might know of her.  If you know her affix, or any of the dogs names try doing a google search, particularly in KC health test results.


----------



## s4sugar (1 June 2012)

This looks relevent ;http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/tasburg...d_planning_conditions_council_hears_1_1365598

Commercial breeder and puppies in her adverts look poor quality.


----------



## Mypinkpony (1 June 2012)

s4sugar said:



			This looks relevent ;http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/tasburg...d_planning_conditions_council_hears_1_1365598

Commercial breeder and puppies in her adverts look poor quality.
		
Click to expand...

Well thats one i wouldn't touch with a bargepole!


----------



## gingerthing (1 June 2012)

That's the one unfortunately!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 June 2012)

Did you get a pup from her?


----------



## gingerthing (2 June 2012)

Naively we did yes, before we saw this article in our local paper


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 June 2012)

Is the pup healthy? If so, thank your lucky stars and enjoy your dog.


----------



## gingerthing (2 June 2012)

She is luckily thank goodness, and of the nicest nature , although she was advertised as being KC registered, we never recieved anything, kept ringing her to check progress and kept being told by her that the KC were the ones delaying. 

Found some more negative info on her again yesterday, and similar stories to ours ie missing kc papers.. My OH rang her last night to obtain the kennel name/number of our pups mother, and finally got out of her that trading standards had taken all her paperwork so she couldnt even give us those details?!


----------



## Dobiegirl (2 June 2012)

Im afraid you wont be the first or last to be caught out by byb, I wouldnt hold your breathe awaiting the paperwork, at the end of the day having a piece of paper is irrelevent if you are just having a pet. If you want to breed yourself than it is important but I hope you dont want to do that given the breeders reputation they wont be good specimens. Personaly I would be more concerned with any lack of health testing which again given this breeder I doubt there are any.


----------



## Kaylum (2 June 2012)

Did you check that the bitch was registered with the KC and what the test scores were?  This is where the KC ones are worth a look as scores can be checked on their site.  

So anyway lessons learnt to always check the parents scores online before any purchase.  

Hope you enjoy your pupx


----------



## UnaB (3 June 2012)

Sorry to hear you got taken in by this puppy farmer, but thank god she has been found out.  People like this give all breeders a bad reputation!


----------



## gingerthing (3 June 2012)

Naively when enquiring I asked for the parents scores over the phone (which she disclosed). When speaking to the kc they brought her details up, and she does have litters registered with them - last one being jan this year, amber was born in feb. 

End of the day it is only a piece of paper and we don't intend to breed - she's just a loved member of our family  , but it's the fact our pup was falsely advertised and if she lied about that then what else has she lied about? 

The day after finding out more recent bad press about her this week I marched amber straight down the vets for a full mot to put our minds at rest. 

Lessons definately learned!  We are upset and angry that we were stupid enough to fund this 'business', but we are going to pursue this big time


----------



## MurphysMinder (3 June 2012)

I would suspect either your pups mum had more litters than she should, or the breeder had bred more litters in a year than she should, hence the lack of registration . At one time the kc were very slow doing reg and the papers often weren't back when pups went, however nowadays the kc are actually pretty efficient and reg papers are back very quickly .  If you know your pups dams reg name you can check her hip scores on kc website.  Good luck with pursuing the breeder, I hope you get some results.


----------



## Vizslak (3 June 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			I would suspect either your pups mum had more litters than she should, or the breeder had bred more litters in a year than she should, hence the lack of registration . At one time the kc were very slow doing reg and the papers often weren't back when pups went, however nowadays the kc are actually pretty efficient and reg papers are back very quickly .  If you know your pups dams reg name you can check her hip scores on kc website.  Good luck with pursuing the breeder, I hope you get some results.
		
Click to expand...

This I couldnt believe how quickly my paperwork was back this time, 2-3 days at the most and I used online registration which is really simple. I did the registrations at 4 weeks ish...allowing for kcs old time scales. There is really no excuse for breeders to be without paperwork when the pups are collected nowadays unless there is an issue with the KC refusing to register for the reasons listed above.


----------



## echodomino (4 June 2012)

Vizslak said:



			This I couldnt believe how quickly my paperwork was back this time, 2-3 days at the most and I used online registration which is really simple. I did the registrations at 4 weeks ish...allowing for kcs old time scales. There is really no excuse for breeders to be without paperwork when the pups are collected nowadays unless there is an issue with the KC refusing to register for the reasons listed above.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^ I was gobsmacked how quickly my papers came back, and I got all my first choices 

Glad OPs puppy is healthy and in a good home. It's a shame more byb's aren't named and shamed for what they do and potentially giving other breeders a bad name


----------



## family06 (12 June 2012)

I have also brought a puppy and not happy any info from anyone of what i can do someone told me to try small claims court as its fraud can i do that??


----------



## family06 (12 June 2012)

Im gonna try go to papers or something dont know what to do really


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 June 2012)

PM Puppyalert on here x


----------



## family06 (12 June 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			PM Puppyalert on here x
		
Click to expand...

what do u mean??


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 June 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/member.php?u=89697

Click on 'contact details' and send a private message to this user with your problems/concerns, she is very helpful with this sort of thing.


----------



## family06 (12 June 2012)

Sorry didnt mean to message like i did before i thought that was a private message thats why i taken it off sorry


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 June 2012)

No worries  hope you get sorted.


----------



## family06 (12 June 2012)

Thanks hun me too as think we all been done, i love daisy but its alot of money if she isnt pedigree she does look like a pure lab tho.


----------



## gingerthing (13 June 2012)

Family06 I have PM'd you.

Public participation and exchange of information.
 Members of the public spoke of their concern regarding the Greenacres Farm
 application. There had been problems at the site and far in excess of the proposed
 20 adult dogs were being kept on the site. An overview of the recent history of
 activity on the site was given, highlighting that the environmental licence for a puppy
 farm did not give consideration to planning conditions. The site had been visited by
 Police and Trading Standards in April. Concern was expressed about the
 separation of puppies from their parents and that calculations based on monitored
 activity on the site would indicate around 50 puppies being sold per week, therefore
 around 55 bitches being kept. Issues of contaminated bedding and excrement were
 highlighted, due to serious health risk. Electrical appliances were dangerous and
 posed a fire risk, and fire exits were blocked. It was suggested that conditions 3, 4
 and 5 of the original planning permission were being breached. The applicant had
 been given notice to quit by the landlord.


----------



## gingerthing (13 June 2012)

5. 2012/0715  Greenacres Farm, Ipswich Road
 Variation of condition 3 of planning permission 2010/1538/CU to increase the
 number of adult dogs from 12 to 20.
 Jill Casson and Don Proudfoot had visited the site and considered the plans. When visiting the site they had not been happy with what they had seen. There had been
 at least 23 adult dogs visible on site, with some puppies separated from their
 parents and some pens not big enough for the number of dogs. Upon contacting
 the RSPCA and Trading Standards, no comment would be made due to ongoing
 cases. The applicant was due to quit by 5th May 2012. Several breaches of the
 original planning permission were apparent. Concern was expressed regarding fire
 risk and evacuation measures.
 It was resolved to recommend refusal, proposed by Don Proudfoot, seconded
 by Jill Casson, all in favour.
 The following comments would be made:
  Concern regarding noise of animals, especially those in distress at
 being separated from parents.
  Concern over the disposal of excrement which was piled up in the yard
 causing a health hazard.
  Concern regarding traffic levels entering and exiting the site to buy
 puppies  monitored levels showing 50 sold in one week.
  Concern regarding the suitability of the site to house more dogs, given
 current overcrowding.
  Concern that there was in excess of 20 adult dogs on site.
  The parish council would support a request that this application was
 heard by Committee.
 The Clerk was also asked to write to South Norfolk Council expressing concern
 that the granting of environmental licences did not take into account current
 planning permissions and conditions, and to note the concerns regarding the
 disposal of excrement.


----------



## gingerthing (13 June 2012)

My advice would be to ring trading standards with your complaint about her, they will log your details. Already they have a huge backlog of complaints against her and RSPCA have her on record too. This is what I did, trading standards have confiscated all her 'puppy paperwork', and she is under investigation for fraud


----------



## family06 (14 June 2012)

We wanted to phone trading standards but could only find a number for cab.


----------



## BBH (14 June 2012)

I am incredulous that any member of the public would visit a site as described as above and not realise this was a puppy farm and not suitable conditions from which to buy from.  

My god how stupid do you have to be.


----------



## family06 (14 June 2012)

We didnt know that at the time and when we went to her house there was the mum and 2 puppys that was it, If i had seen all of this before hand i wouldnt have got a puppy. It was a basic house with a little boy so thought nothing of it she was ever so friendly and chatty too, god i feel stupid as it is she is a selfish cow, she told us she not long lost her husband that was probably a lie too. I hope she gets sent down for fraud but i feel sorry for her boy if she does. she doesnt deserve any dogs.


----------



## s4sugar (14 June 2012)

family06 said:



			We wanted to phone trading standards but could only find a number for cab.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.norfolk.gov.uk/Council_a...velopment/Trading_standards_service/index.htm


----------



## EAST KENT (14 June 2012)

gingerthing said:



			Family06 I have PM'd you.

Public participation and exchange of information.
 Members of the public spoke of their concern regarding the Greenacres Farm
 application. There had been problems at the site and far in excess of the proposed
 20 adult dogs were being kept on the site. An overview of the recent history of
 activity on the site was given, highlighting that the environmental licence for a puppy
 farm did not give consideration to planning conditions. The site had been visited by
 Police and Trading Standards in April. Concern was expressed about the
 separation of puppies from their parents and that calculations based on monitored
 activity on the site would indicate around 50 puppies being sold per week, therefore
 around 55 bitches being kept. Issues of contaminated bedding and excrement were
 highlighted, due to serious health risk. Electrical appliances were dangerous and
 posed a fire risk, and fire exits were blocked. It was suggested that conditions 3, 4
 and 5 of the original planning permission were being breached. The applicant had
 been given notice to quit by the landlord.
		
Click to expand...

_t would take a great deal more than 55 bitches to belt out 50 pups for sale per week.Fifty puppies is approx six litters,on average.To produce one litter for sale PER WEEK needs   four bitches whelping a month, six  litter output per week means  twenty four by my sums. Worked out per year is is a big big operation,and I would imagine entails buying in poor little souls from Eire; John Vant had an operation this size when he was down nearby,and they certainly came from all over the place.The Council people only ever saw around fifteen bitches..so being helpful I worked out the numbers needed to get that output,bit of a revelation to them actually!_


----------



## family06 (20 June 2012)

Hi i have emailed papers they are ringing me tomorrow if anyone might be interested in talking to them to get lisa stopped please contact me, lisa needs to be stopped she has her application meeting tomorrow to decided if she can have 20 adult dogs. Im gonna do all i can to protect these dogs.


----------



## Plushi (2 July 2012)

Thank goodness my partner and I decided to do some investigation after a niggling feeling that something wasn't quite right with this woman. We went to see her last Friday about a black lab puppy, despite the state of the house she seemed very nice, the puppies looked healthy and she showed us her KC registration and the mother and answered all of our questions, I even found her on the KC site so we picked a puppy and paid £50 deposit and are due to collect him on Saturday.

After seeing all of these messages and also those ones on Facebook warning ....what do we do????? I don't want to support a puppy breeder but I don't want to leave the poor animal with her but I can't afford a huge number of vets bills as soon as we get him home if he is ill.  She is providing 4 weeks insurance with the puppy and I would of course have him insured after that but am in a real quandry as she is obviously doing something I would no way support.

I have suggested that we go over on the pretence of collecting the puppy and confront her and demand our deposit back or demand a full vet check before taking him home, if she doesnt comply do I call the police as she has, as we have found out, advertised under a different name and has taken our deposit under false pretences.

Any advice would be appreciated!!!


----------



## s4sugar (2 July 2012)

Contact trading standards, the licensing section of her local council and the Kennel club.

Pass them the information on this thread and check the information of the date of birth of the puppy with the Kennel club. 
The registrations should have been processed and the parent's names should come up on the KC heath site.
Do try & get your deposit back - where were the puppies born?


----------



## Plushi (2 July 2012)

The puppies are 9 weeks old and she told us they were born onsite. We asked about KC papers and she said that when we collect him give her the KC name we want and she would register all the puppies together and then send us the paperwork once processed. She advised that he had been given all his injections apart from his final booster so he is in good health otherwise the vet wouldnt have given him his vaccinations. She has put on the deposit receipt it is non refundable but I will say that she has/is selling under false pretence and she can either give us back our money or I will (I will anyway) report her to as many authorities as I can.


----------



## s4sugar (2 July 2012)

If the pup is only nine weeks it cannot have had all the injections.
If she advertised as KC registered and the paperwork has not been sent of they are not KC registered.

Talk to trading standards and phone her and ask for the parents names so you can choose a name - armed with this you can look them up via the kennel  club or PM me & I'll check them.


----------



## Plushi (2 July 2012)

Thankyou for your help, I have emailed the Kennel Club and Trading Standards about her, we will email her tomorrow to ask for the parents names and also the exact date of birth and innoculation details.


----------



## family06 (3 July 2012)

You wont get anywhere with her she is a cow and dont care what she is doing to these dogs and people i even said i was gonna go to hers and get some money back as there not kc registered at all she said if i go there she will call the cops on me, she makes me sick. Good news tho my puppy is alot better now she is a healthy little thing it took time and havent been able to take her on walks yet but can from tomorrow


----------



## EAST KENT (3 July 2012)

TOO YOUNG for walks! Not defending the breeder but don`t bugger it`s legs with too much exercise before six to nine months and blame her for it..please?Pretty Please??


----------



## Kaylum (3 July 2012)

family06 said:



			You wont get anywhere with her she is a cow and dont care what she is doing to these dogs and people i even said i was gonna go to hers and get some money back as there not kc registered at all she said if i go there she will call the cops on me, she makes me sick. Good news tho my puppy is alot better now she is a healthy little thing it took time and havent been able to take her on walks yet but can from tomorrow 

Click to expand...

If its says KC registered in the advert and it's not please get your money back and let her call the cops.  You haven't done anything wrong she has so please go get your money back and don't let these people take the pee.  They were quite interested in a woman selling dogs that where meant to be registered but weren't.  You pay for KC quality registered dogs that's what you should get.  The police took up the case of my friend when she got an unregistered dog as they found the person selling these had done this to loads of people and they where not paying tax.


----------



## krlyr (3 July 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			TOO YOUNG for walks! Not defending the breeder but don`t bugger it`s legs with too much exercise before six to nine months and blame her for it..please?Pretty Please??

Click to expand...

Especially if it's a Lab (sorry, think it's a Lab you got?). The general rule of thumb is 5 minutes per month of age. So an 8 week old would be 10 mins max, at 12 weeks that goes up to 15 mins, 16 weeks it's 20 mins. Gentle exercise, try not to overdo the pavement pounding (do some loose-lead work but try to combine it with a bit of play on grass, basically treat the walks as training sessions too) 
Also bear in mind the type of exercise. Steep slopes or stairs aren't great for growing joints, neither is jumping up/down big gap, even certain tricks put strain on the growing joints like 'paw' or standing up on its hind legs.
http://www.thelabradorsite.com/?p=1671


----------



## family06 (3 July 2012)

Yeah its a lab, i have been told she needs walks to stenthen her legs just a little walk each day she is 14 weeks now.


----------



## misterjinglejay (3 July 2012)

I absolutely agree with krlyr and East Kent - far too young for walks.


----------



## Plushi (3 July 2012)

I have been doing some investigation. She as a kennel is not registered with the KC but her dogs are and she has advised that puppy paperwork will be sent off once we choose its KC name. The sire and dam are named Princess Candi and Court Melyn's Duke if someone could check this out for me please.

I have spoken to South Norfolk County Council and she is a licenced breeder with them, they have advised that they have inspected her on several occasions, some unannounced, and they are perfectly happy with the conditions in which she is keeping the dogs and how she runs her business.  Apparently the head vet at Chapelfield Surgery did the initial check and was happy with what he found.  I have also spoken to the vet who vaccinates the puppies (Rosie - Paws Indoors Hempnall) who has advised that she has vaccinated them for DHPPI & Lepto2 on 8th June and provided a certificate and she said she is happy with their health as she wouldnt have vaccinated them if she wasn't. 

Now completey confused !!!!!!


----------



## krlyr (3 July 2012)

http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/services/public/mateselect/test/Default.aspx

This doesn't find either of the parents.

Just bear in mind that not all vets are that motivated by morals - they're making money from these vaccinations. Also some vets have admitted to doing puppy checks and vaccinations on BYB/puppyfarm puppies simply because they can at least guarantee the dogs have received their vaccinations - making the best of a bad situation as such. Don't forget that at 8 weeks old, congenital issues like hip dysplasia, eye conditions, etc. aren't likely to be present yet either - a pup that is deemed healthy is no real indication of it's longterm health.


----------



## s4sugar (3 July 2012)

Neither show up on any of the online kennel club databases.

What did the paperwork for the bitch look like?

Courtmelyn's Duke is a chocolate labrador who was at stud in Devon - http://www.champdogs.co.uk/litter/19129

May be worth contacting his then owner.

Where were the puppies advertised? On the KC site or elsewhere and do you have a copy of the advert?


----------



## Plushi (3 July 2012)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...pies-for-sale-black-yellow-and-chocolate.html

That's the email we saw and noticed there is anotherone today (under a different user name):

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...pies-for-sale-black-yellow-and-chocolate.html


----------



## s4sugar (3 July 2012)

Screen shot & print the adverts and go to Trading standards - the puppies are not as advertised ie not KC registered as the advert states.
Different ages and prices with same photo?

{Bashes head on desk} - that advert screams puppy farm! BTW it is considered poor form to mix yellow & chocolate labs when breeding.
.


----------



## s4sugar (3 July 2012)

Plushi said:



			Thank goodness my partner and I decided to do some investigation after a niggling feeling that something wasn't quite right with this woman. We went to see her last Friday about a black lab puppy, despite the state of the house she seemed very nice, the puppies looked healthy and she showed us her KC registration and the mother and answered all of our questions, I even found her on the KC site so we picked a puppy and paid £50 deposit and are due to collect him on Saturday.

After seeing all of these messages and also those ones on Facebook warning ....what do we do????? I don't want to support a puppy breeder but I don't want to leave the poor animal with her but I can't afford a huge number of vets bills as soon as we get him home if he is ill.  She is providing 4 weeks insurance with the puppy and I would of course have him insured after that but am in a real quandry as she is obviously doing something I would no way support.

I have suggested that we go over on the pretence of collecting the puppy and confront her and demand our deposit back or demand a full vet check before taking him home, if she doesnt comply do I call the police as she has, as we have found out, advertised under a different name and has taken our deposit under false pretences.

Any advice would be appreciated!!!
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean "her KC registration"?

Did the council have both of her premises licensed? - the farm and her home?


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 July 2012)

No health tests on parents and priced per colour. Classy!

All vet checked means is that the vet has looked at them. No substitute for health tested parents and there is no excuse not to health test breeding dogs for hereditary diseases like hip dysplasia where it is common in a breed, such as labrador.


----------



## family06 (3 July 2012)

I dont know how some of you saying my puppy that is nearlly 4 months is to young for a little walk as the vets said now she has had all vaccinations its best to give her 10 min walk to get her use to being on her feet, i dont think thats to young at all.


----------



## jodie3 (3 July 2012)

Might be worth contacting Preloved too if they are advertising under false pretences?


----------



## MurphysMinder (3 July 2012)

10 minutes a day is fine for a 4 months lab, Freya is a similar age and when she has a walk on lead it is for about that long, though most of her exercise is free play in the garden or field.


----------



## Plushi (3 July 2012)

s4sugar said:



			What do you mean "her KC registration"?

Did the council have both of her premises licensed? - the farm and her home?
		
Click to expand...

She said she had her Kennel KC registered but after the call this morning she doesn't have a Kennel name registered with the KC. The house and farm are together and the property is licenced according to the South Norfolk Council who again have said they have no concerns.

We are going to attempt to get our deposit back and not have the pup, hate to leave him there but cannot support or fund this woman. If we don't get it back which the woman at the council said we wouldn't Trading Standards have given me a letter template to use to claim it off her in writing.

We have found another puppy with a fully registered breeder who has its brothers and sisters, mum and dad and grandma all on site - he is 6 months old ..... if we do go and see him can someone give me a list of all the questions we should ask


----------



## Kaylum (4 July 2012)

Well done for changing your mind, your right about not giving more money.


----------



## EAST KENT (4 July 2012)

Think you will find in law that a deposit is forfeit here.By the same token,if a breeder takes a deposit on a puppy,but then finds out nasty stuff about the buyer,they are still bound by contract to sell that puppy to them.


----------



## s4sugar (4 July 2012)

Not if the deposit was paid when the purchaser had been lied to and if the sale wouldn't have happened if the seller had been honest. 
Same as a seller can cancel a sale (returning any deposit) if the person leaving a deposit did so under false pretences eg - Live in a detached house with fenced garden and only go out for four hours a day then you then discover they are in an upstairs flat with no garden and work 9 - 5.


----------



## Plushi (4 July 2012)

She has falsely advertised the puppies as KC registered, they aren't, Trading Standards have said that that is good enough reason for her return the deposit but i won't hold my breath!!!!


----------



## Kaylum (4 July 2012)

Plushi said:



			She has falsely advertised the puppies as KC registered, they aren't, Trading Standards have said that that is good enough reason for her return the deposit but i won't hold my breath!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good she has no right to keep your deposit and if she does threaten her with the police as she is misleading people to get money from them. My friend went to the police and they did an investigation and raided the house as the guy was selling KC registered dogs that weren't and had not been vaccinated when he said they had.


----------



## EAST KENT (5 July 2012)

It would be a small claims thingy then,you would need to prove all you said..is it worth it..I don`t think so . Mistake made,learn by it and move on.


----------



## Cedars (5 July 2012)

I just don't understand how this even works.... 

When my pup was born, I knew the hour he came out-Deb texted me. I met them for the first time at 2 weeks but I had had 4 photos before that!! 

Then I saw them every single week between 2 weeks and 8 weeks, when I brought him home. I still take Bracken to see Deb about every two weeks.

Oh, and I meant mum when she was pregnant too! Deb wanted Thistle to get to know me well before she gave birth, so that she was happy when she'd had the pups. 

She already has a 10 person long waiting list for the next time she breeds-she won't put This to stud until Feb next year!!! 

I just don't understand why people don't expect this sort of contact with the breeder of their dogs. I don't understand how backyard breeders make any money! 

Even with Chlo, when I was unbelievably naive, I visited her 3 times before we paid a deposit, and twice after before we picked her up. 

Insist on knowing everything!!


----------



## tontoandtigger (5 July 2012)

dont the kennel club keep a list of breeders that they recommend for all breeds? dont understand why people dont start off by contacting kennel club getting breeder details then taking the time to get to know the breeder before getting a pup. if you are serious about buying a well bred quality pup why not put in the time and effort. research research research!!!!! go to dog shows or go to training classes and talk to people ask loads of questions then when you are totaly sure of the breeder wait for the litter of pups.
I found a wonderful breeder and i have had four fabulous pups from her and i have over the years happily waited months for her to have puppies and thats part of the excitement of getting the pup, you meet mum,dad sisters,brothers,uncles and aunts, its lovely you invest in what that breeder is doing and in return they trust you with something very special.
A good breeder is all ways just a phone call away and will offer untold advice and support.


----------



## Plushi (6 July 2012)

Just an update. 

We went to see Lisa Walsh this evening to confront her about her activities. 

She said that all the negative reports were down to jealousy. Interestingly the Farm on which she lives now have large notices up saying that they have nothing to do with the puppy breeder in the house and do not approach them regarding the health of puppies purchased. When quizzed about this she said she is in the middle of a dispute with them over the house she is renting and they are spreading rumours.

When asked about the fact that I couldnt find the mother of the puppy on the KC website she acted confused and said I must have spelt it wrong, I said I spelt it exactly as she had told me...she had no answer for this.

When asking for deposit back not surprisingly she flatly refused, I pointed out she took the "non refundable" deposit fraudulently as she advertised puppies as KC registered and they aren't she said that Trading Standards had her papers which is why they weren't, she had never mentioned this before and had no answer when I said this just that they were registered...they aren't there is no two ways about it, advised I would inform Trading Standards and Preloved as she was lying in her adverts, on checking this evening all her adverts in all names have disappeared, luckily I printed off copies, also asked why she has several adverts in different names but with the same picture of three puppies, she said there are two names licenced at the site and it was a nice pic as puppies are hard to take photos of, I said I think not and again she is making a misrepresentation in her adverts and again she had no answer.

I knew she would not refund the deposit so we left saying it would be taken further, as we left we were approached by one of the farm workers who had seen what had taken place and he had said that we weren't the only ones he had seen this happen to they have loads of ppl coming to the farm to complain about sick animals and she does nothing. She has not paid rent in 6 months and they have had signs saying the puppies have nothing to do with the farm taken down or destroyed. He also advised that they have heard that she buys in puppies from travellers and sells them as parts of litters which is why all sorts of diseases are being introduced. He has taken my telephone number and the farm owner will contact me to give me details of their action to support mine.

I am amazed the South Norfolk Council still licence this woman as the place smells to high heaven, she says she has no hot water and asbestos in her buildings ......hardly a good environment to keep the 20 dogs she finally admitted to me she has.  

She admitted to me that she is under investigation by Trading Standards, I will be contacting them on Monday with all of the evidence I have found about her including copies of adverts she has now removed and will also lodge a complaint about the council.  If anyone on here has had dealings with the woman I would suggest you do the same as the council state they have never had a complaint about a sick animal.....I find this very surprising. 

Even if I don't get the deposit back I will do everything possible and complain to everyone possible to try and get this woman shut down - she is very very convincing and has obviously had lots of experience in conning people but at the end of the day it's the dogs and puppies I worry about.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 July 2012)

Good for you, what a shame other buyers didnt do the same before you  and she was shut down. If this stops someone else buying a puppy it will be worthwhile.


----------



## Kaylum (7 July 2012)

Well done she has got herself in more trouble now by not giving the deposit back. She has committed a bigger fraud than selling unhealthy, unregistered puppies she is taking money from people for free.


----------



## Sam77 (21 July 2012)

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well. This cruel woman has messed with the wrong person, I am absolutely Fuming with a big capital F!!
Heres my story;
We wanted to get our disabled 6 year old son a puppy for xmas just gone. We'd been promising him for years. We managed to save about £400. Started looking, came accross a few out of our price range and then came accross Mrs Lisa walsh offering KC reg, Pedigree, vaccinated, wormed and all that, Labrador puppies ready for end of Nov for £350. Sounded perfect for us as couldnt find any others ready for xmas time. Checked her out, all seemed ok at the time, none of this puppy farming stuff came up, i'd never even heard of it till now! So we called and went to view the pups at 4 weeks old. I did think it was strange that it was all set up in her front room, pups were there with mum who seemed and looked healthy and was friendly. It all looked ok tho so didnt think much of it, i did also notice there was another room with several cages containing terriers. She said she usually has them in the barn but as it was getting cold she's got them inside. Didnt think any more about it. Mrs Walsh was friendly, chatty and bubbly, he son was there in and out. We fell in love with the only golden boy in the litter, which is what we really wanted, he was a nice size and sooooo cute. That was the pup my son wanted so we put down a deposit of £100. She said we could collect him on 26th November when he would be 8 weeks. 
The day came, we collected him, she went to get him from the barn. We paid and she said she would have to post out his pedigree papers due to the kennel club delaying things because its all still in her dead husbands name, she said he died 2 years ago and they still hadnt sorted it. She put on a good act and I felt sorry for her so agreed and took him home. We called him Alfie.
All was going well till he had a poo, it was sooo runny! Phoned her and she eventually got back to me after 2 messages. She sounded concerned for him and advised me to give him some normal milk with weetabix. I thought this was odd advise as it would surly make it worse. I also asked her where his pedigree was as had not recieved it and she said she'll chase it up. 
I wasnt happy, it was late so I emailed the place where we had got some food samples, which Alfie loved. CSJ foods, they are absolutely fantastic! I spoke to the kindest lady, Ceri, and she advised me to get a vet to test for Giardia. Took him to the vets and it was confirmed. With the help of the vets and Ceri, we got Alfie healthy. Or so we thought!
I've given up trying to find out when i'm going to get Alfie's pedigree papers as still not got them!
Alfie is 9 months old now and has just been diagnosed with Hip Dysplasia. At first we thought he has snapped both cruciate ligaments in his back legs but the vet misdiagnosed. After being referred to a specialist, more xrays and tests, we were told his legs are fine but his hips are in a terrible state and was most definately born with Hip Dysplasia! We were totally devestated! He needs both hips operated on to replace them both as they are so unstable and arthritis has already set in. He is a little too young to do this surgery yet, needs to be 11 months. So now he is faced with another 2 months of pain and suffering. He tries so hard not to let it stop him doing anything but i think he knows that he's gotta rest. Its prooving very difficult to keep him rested and we got months of it to come! His puppy years have been taken away from him and from my son too as they cant enjoy thier time together as much as they want to and used to, the last few weeks he's gotten alot worse and its so heartbreaking to watch. And I honestly dont know how Alfie has got thru this, he a big strong beast of a dog! lol. He's big and strong but so soft, he loves to play. Im worried he will get depressed as we're making him rest so much, he dont really know whats going on does he. Im giving him pleanty of chews to keep him occupied but he gets bored of it. He's a nutty dog and still wants to be that bouncy crazy pup. I think he's slowly realising that he's got a problem and needs to rest! The next 2 months are crucial to him, he's got to rest like he was in a cage, we dont have one and I dont believe in caging an animal so we confine him to the hallway with babygates. Its gonna be a very long and incredibly hard journey but i am determined to get Alfie through this. And although we got one of the best insurance policy's for him with £10,000 cover, we will probably still go over and have to find a few grand. Each side of the hip costs £5,000 so thats £10,000 already. We've already used £700 on xrays and wot not so we are gonna have a big vet bill plus our premiums will go thru the roof!! I wasnt really interested in getting our money back on him but this is costing so much money and we are not people that have money to spare! Its turned into a complete nightmare and all because of that evil, twisted, money mad excuse of a woman! I am sooooo angry with her, I wanted to go straight down there and.....well.....you can imagine what i'd like to do with her! But I decided the Pen is mightier than the word. So, I am going to report her and complain about her disgusting so called business. I've printed off a few of her recent adverts and printed some of the facebook stuff, thanks to my mum who's helping me by following this on facebook for me. We've also signed the petition and forwarded it to friends and family. Also found some ads with her different names on them with different numbers too, She uses the same Lab pics everytime! Also printed a copy of her selling dog runs under her Wendy Walsh name. I've also printed this thread. I will send it all with a detailed letter to Trading Standards, the RSPCA, her local Council and the Kennel Club.
I want to help to get this place closed down and get that B***H to pay the price for her wrongdoings! I want to get justice for my poor Alfie and for all the other poor animals who have been in her care, if you can call it care that is!!
I ended up finding out alot of history about Alfie's dad 'Courtmelyn Duke'. Its a real shame as he has got a great background. His mother however, 'Molly on the Moon', i cant find anything for so im guessing the Hip Dysplasia came from his mother's side.

Please let me know if there is anything else I can do to help fight this woman.
I want Justice, Alfie and Im sure many others puppies dont deserve to live lifes full of pain, its not fair, its wrong and its got to be stopped. If I can help to close a place like this down, that would make me happy. I now know this happens everywhere and I am shocked! I feel so stupid for feeding this womans business but on the other hand so glad that I saved Alfie from that horrible place. I want to make a difference now and make people more aware of this problem!
Thanks for reading, it actually feels strangly nice to get it all out and written down if you know what i mean. Sorry for the essay, I did actually just chop loads out as it was way too long! lol 
Sam. xxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 July 2012)

What a very sad story, and heartbreak for you, your son and poor Alfie. I cant offer any advice Im afraid, we always say to people only buy from health tested parents and ask to see the results. Obviously a responsibley bred pup from health tested parents costs more in the beginning but a cheaper pup is going to cost more in the long run and have a shortened life due to their condition.

I do hope this woman is stopped from ever doing this again and bringing puppies into the world that are going to suffer.


----------



## Sam77 (22 July 2012)

Thanks. My own stupidity i know. Live and learn i guess, certainly wont make that mistake again! I feel so awful! x


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 July 2012)

Im not rubbing your nose in it dont think that, you are not the first and wont be the last, I dont know how we get the message out there to only buy from health tested parents. Its a common misconception but people believe (wrongly) if it is KC reg it must be good. Sadly the Kennel Club dont do enough to educate people of the pitfalls and people then think that pedigree dogs are not as healthy as X breeds and it seems the RSPCA help keep that myth alive.


----------



## Sam77 (31 July 2012)

Plushi said:



			Just an update. 

We went to see Lisa Walsh this evening to confront her about her activities. 

She said that all the negative reports were down to jealousy. Interestingly the Farm on which she lives now have large notices up saying that they have nothing to do with the puppy breeder in the house and do not approach them regarding the health of puppies purchased. When quizzed about this she said she is in the middle of a dispute with them over the house she is renting and they are spreading rumours.

When asked about the fact that I couldnt find the mother of the puppy on the KC website she acted confused and said I must have spelt it wrong, I said I spelt it exactly as she had told me...she had no answer for this.

When asking for deposit back not surprisingly she flatly refused, I pointed out she took the "non refundable" deposit fraudulently as she advertised puppies as KC registered and they aren't she said that Trading Standards had her papers which is why they weren't, she had never mentioned this before and had no answer when I said this just that they were registered...they aren't there is no two ways about it, advised I would inform Trading Standards and Preloved as she was lying in her adverts, on checking this evening all her adverts in all names have disappeared, luckily I printed off copies, also asked why she has several adverts in different names but with the same picture of three puppies, she said there are two names licenced at the site and it was a nice pic as puppies are hard to take photos of, I said I think not and again she is making a misrepresentation in her adverts and again she had no answer.

I knew she would not refund the deposit so we left saying it would be taken further, as we left we were approached by one of the farm workers who had seen what had taken place and he had said that we weren't the only ones he had seen this happen to they have loads of ppl coming to the farm to complain about sick animals and she does nothing. She has not paid rent in 6 months and they have had signs saying the puppies have nothing to do with the farm taken down or destroyed. He also advised that they have heard that she buys in puppies from travellers and sells them as parts of litters which is why all sorts of diseases are being introduced. He has taken my telephone number and the farm owner will contact me to give me details of their action to support mine.

I am amazed the South Norfolk Council still licence this woman as the place smells to high heaven, she says she has no hot water and asbestos in her buildings ......hardly a good environment to keep the 20 dogs she finally admitted to me she has.  

She admitted to me that she is under investigation by Trading Standards, I will be contacting them on Monday with all of the evidence I have found about her including copies of adverts she has now removed and will also lodge a complaint about the council.  If anyone on here has had dealings with the woman I would suggest you do the same as the council state they have never had a complaint about a sick animal.....I find this very surprising. 

Even if I don't get the deposit back I will do everything possible and complain to everyone possible to try and get this woman shut down - she is very very convincing and has obviously had lots of experience in conning people but at the end of the day it's the dogs and puppies I worry about.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, just wondering if the farm contacted you back and what the outcome was? Im currently in the process of a big complaint about the place and will probably take things alot further so any more info on her or that place would be great. Thanks. x


----------



## Dollysmum (13 August 2012)

i stupidly purchased a West Highland from Lisa Walsh in November 2011.
We got met by the house and ushered into her front room where 2 adult westies were crated and the pups were in the crate above. I was informed that the older westies were the mum and dad. The son who was wearing only a t-shirt then proceeded to open the puppies crate and climb in. I got handed a pup as did my husband. When i looked again, the remaining puppies were being dangled out of the crate by their throats by the child!!!  Not taking any notice of his mother he then bent the head back on one pup until it was yelping in agony and then proceeded to strangle it.
We paid full whack for the pup. believing it was KC registered and took him home. Several days later the pup (now called Wesley) still had extremely loose stools. I telephoned Lisa and she told me to feed him yoghurt..BAD move, my boy is actually lactose intollerent and this made matters so much worse, to the point he was actually pooing blood clots, we immediately took him to the vet and he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis. I refused to listen to the vet and put him on hills prescription diet (ID) for 3 solid months. and introduced various things into his diet very very slowly (over a month) and now, touch wood hes ok with his diet. I also had trouble obtaining the KC papers. various excuses but low and behold the paperwork did arrive, only to find out that my boy...(with male sossige and lil plums) was actually, a girl! (according to the paperwork) so...doing what i know to be right, i phoned lisa and told her, she mumbled and i said, yeah well, actually, he has all the male tackle so um...you know, i think you may have made a mistake, to which she replied that yes she had, i then asked her how the bloody hell you make a mistake, you MUST know how many male and female pups you have in a litter. She got pissy and replied, "have you never made a mistake?", er, well yeah, quite obviously i have love, i bought a puppy from you! needless to say, she was almost ready to erupt at this point so i said i wanted the paperwork or i was seeking legal advice, she then told me to get stuffed and put the phone down. 
seems the paperwork is a waste of time, my boys registered mum isnt his mum afterall (Trading standards did a DNA) and we assume she fraudulently told the KC, that she had 9 in a litter and purchased another 5 pups from a puppy farm, my boy being one of the pups bought in.
I dont think any of us will be compensated, but lets hope by sticking together we can have our day in court and have the bitch banged up for a very long time, i'll be first in the queue to stand up and give witness statements.


----------



## Dollysmum (13 August 2012)

From now on, im willing to go on a waiting list with a KENNEL CLUB ACCREDITED BREEDER. I didnt even buy Wez because he was cheap, far from it, i paid the same as a reputable breeder would ask.


----------



## Sam77 (13 August 2012)

The way you describe that front room is exactly how I saw it last november, went in front door and to the left. My pup was in another front room which was off to the right opposite the 'Westie' room. I keep gettin flashbacks of the images of her house, the farm, the whole set up and i get so angry that i didnt see what was going on. Sooo stupid but at the same time so very glad that we saved our little man from that place! Very sorry to hear of your experience and i do hope your little one lives a long, happy and healthy life. Alfie will be having his surgery early next month, got an appointment on the 5th to get him measured up for his new hips! 
I think if we somehow can all get together on this we will have a better chance of getting the B***H well and truly done for all this. I know there are more of us out there. I've done all i can at the moment, had a reply from trading standards who may want a statement in next few weeks but they were very vauge as investigation is going on, as we know, but he did say that our case might be more benificial to them as Alfie has got hip dysplasia, so we'll see what happens there. Will just have to be patient. I also wrote to her and told her exactly what i thought of her, in a polite way, and to give her an opportunity to explain herself and her awful crimes, and also telling her just how much money all this is going cost, and we're talking over £10,000! I'm hoping she has actually got a heart in her somewhere and will make right of her wrong doings. But i'm sorry to say that she will probably just throw my letter in the bin along with many others i should imagine. But at least i know i gave her a chance to have her say, before i get her where it hurts! 
By the way, i dont think the KC are worth the paper they are written on. The KC should be making more strick checks on these breeders. As it stands, anyone can be a dog breeder, being KC registered means nothing! The authorities do not do enough to make sure this kind of cruely is stopped. I guess its up to us to be more aware of these things that happen in our world. Im a person that dosent read the papers or watch the news, its soooo depressing so i never knew anything about puppy farming before this. Live and learn i guess!
Just wish i could do more but dont really know what else to do or who to turn to, very frustrating! Main focus is to get my bubs into good health so he can live his life at moment but im still so angry with that B***H, and dont think i'll settle till justice is served!
Hope all goes well with your little one now. xxx


----------



## Dollysmum (14 August 2012)

Sam, fingers crossed your boy comes good. Wesley is in fine ish health but we are having issues getting weight on the poor little guy. He has grown so much! im just worried anything less than imprisonment will just get her moved on and breeding again. I phoned the RSPCA and ive heard nothing. (regarding the son and the disgraceful conditions) and was wondering about getting child services involved. Sorry but a child of approx six running about outside in November with nothing but a disgusting t-shirt is not on...we could have been anyone! Hes not safe being left in her care.


----------



## Sam77 (14 August 2012)

I would highly recommend trying CSJ foods. Alfie has been on it since we've had him. He loves the stuff and we add some of thier herbs too, great stuff! They seem to have a great nutritional team, Ceri, the owner is lovely. You can get a good amount of samples too. Might be just the thing that Wesley needs. Its help Alfie so much! Its cheap too but good food. Nearly exactly the same as Burns recipe but without the pricetag! I've been a very happy customer for 11 months nearly, give them a try.
Spoke with RSPCA, seems thier hands are tied as Trading Standards are involved. Lets just hope they get a good case against her, they should do! 
I'm afraid people like this seem to have strange ideas about bringing up children, what can you do, they aint ever gonna change thier ways i dont think.
Take care. x


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 August 2012)

Were making a second series of the prime-time consumer series Cowboy Traders, presented by Dominic Littlewood and Melinda Messenger. Our sister series Cowboy Builders - made by the same team and with the same presenters - is one of Channel Fives highest-rating shows, attracting over 2 million viewers each episode. The series is extensively repeated, both on Five and its sister channels, and is also sold abroad.

Each hour-long episode features families whove suffered at the hands of an unreliable trader. Doms investigation into the cowboy responsible often ends in a face to face meeting with the cowboy who is confronted with evidence of their shoddy dealings; meanwhile Melinda and her team set out to help the victims.

Were keen to include an episode about the trade in puppies from puppy farms/rogue petshops. The next step is to identify a specific trader to feature  in order for us to be able to label a specific trader a cowboy we need to be able to prove a pattern of rogue behaviour and reveal a number of case studies. I would appreciate any help/information you may be able to give us about anyone currently operating that you might have on your radar.

Many thanks,

Jane Tweddle

Senior Producer

Cowboy Traders
Jane.Tweddle@ricochet.co.uk


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 August 2012)

I hope the above may be able to help you, or if anyone else has suffered at the hands of puppy farmers please get in touch.

I tried to pass this on to the puppy love campaign but their registeration is disabled so if anyone is a member please pass it on.


----------



## Sam77 (16 August 2012)

Now that is interesting. I would definately be up for helping them in any way i can. I will get in touch. Thanks for sharing that, it may proove to be a great help. x


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 August 2012)

Im happy to help Sam, if you are in touch with Dollysmum or any other puppy owners please pass it on.

Good luck and let us know if they take up your case.


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 August 2012)

e-mail admin@puppylovecampaigns.org 


You might want to email these people as well.


----------



## Sam77 (16 August 2012)

Hi, yes I will definately be passing that on. I'm already in contact with Puppy love, not registered tho, had same problem as you. I will email them now with that info though.
I've found some names of others who have been bought pups from this woman too from one of the pertitions, they have left comments saying thier pups were ill etc and also one who has hip dyslasia too, could be same litter, also one sad story of a pup dying! I will relay all the info I have and hopefully if we can get her exposed on TV it will at least make more people aware of her and of the whole problem with this digusting trade!
Thanks again, much appreciated. xxx


----------



## angie62blue (25 August 2012)

hi i brought a choc lab from this woman at the begining of march he was born on the 16th jan 2012 i only found out what this woman was like after doing a seach as i hadnt recieved the papers she promised and was getting no where asking her ,i now know why ,i was wondering if any one else  had purchased one of the same litter and maybe knows the parents names. our puppy seems to be in good health and has been checked out by the vet and we wouldnt be with out him now


----------



## angie62blue (25 August 2012)

hi i brought a choc lab puppy born 16th jan from her


----------



## Sam77 (27 August 2012)

Hi angie.
You may be one of the lucky ones, but, please bear in mind health problems are often hidden with dogs, they dont see pain like we do. We didnt notice anything was wrong till alfie was 8 months and had a slip then started limping. Eventually at 9 months he was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia! Its so bad he was most definately born with it and now at 11 months he is facing total hip replacements on both sides!!
I do hope your little champ will be just fine and not develpo any problems. 
I dont know of any others with any from the same litter but if you ask on facebook there is alot of people on there that have had alot of problems! Type in Stop Puppy Farming Tasburgh and you can join the group. Lots of info on there. I doubt you'll get any papers as he probably not kc reg or a pedigree at all. May not have even been from a litter you saw, she buys in from others like her and puts any puppies in any litter!
If you would like to sign a petition against her then please visit http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/stop-tasbrugh-puppy-farm.html
We need as many signatures as possible so get your family and friends to sign too if you can. Would be very much appreciated.
She is currently under investigation and alot of us are hounding the authorities to get this stopped. She's been evicted from the farm house and will be out very soon so we are trying our best to get this woman's licence revoked before she disappears! Its been a long and very frustrating progress but we'll get her, one way or another!!
Please keep a close eye on your little one and next vet visit, get him checked out for hip dysplasia.
Thanks for sharing.
Sam. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (29 August 2012)

Errrrr, think the post above is in the wrong place maybe!?!??
Should av gone to specsavers! lol


----------



## Sam77 (2 September 2012)

Sam77 said:



			Errrrr, think the post above is in the wrong place maybe!?!??
Should av gone to specsavers! lol
		
Click to expand...

Hi, admin.
Thanks for removing that post, didnt really look right in this thread. lol
Thanks. x


----------



## Sam77 (2 September 2012)

Will post soon with an update when i get 5 minutes to myself! lol


----------



## Sam77 (8 September 2012)

Hi guys.
Well, quite a few things have happened but i need to be careful what i say as the evil one is reading everything and even joining up on a certain social network posing as a victim! Sick cow! You would be completely horrified if you knew what her latest heartbreaking crimes were!!
Anyhoo, on a plus note, i've managed to get her name on the dodgy breeders list on Puppy Love website, take a look, 

http://www.puppylovecampaigns.org/sellers.shtml

Am pleased with that, hopefully more people will be looking on here before buying! And it gets 2 of her names and premises in the public eye, i'm also slapping up posters and waiting on some leaflets to hand out in my local area. PLEASE visit Puppy Love, there are lots of things we can all do to try and make people more aware of this disgusting trade and hopefully get our government to change our oudated stoopid laws!

The guys at Puppy Love have been absolutely fantastic, take a look at some of the horrific story's on there, Alfie's story is also on there. 
They work there little socks off and have been for some time now. They need all the help we can give, so please visit, print off the posters, ask for leaflets to be sent so you can really get the message out to your locals. There are also template letters you can send to the MP's and to your friends too. You would be surprised how many people are blissfully unaware of what Puppy Farming is, i was one of them!! Its up to us, the general public, to speak up for these animals.

The evil one is hopefully digging herself a great big hole to go and rot in! Trading Standards, RSPCA and all authorities are investigating and say they are just as frustrated as we are. Our stoopid laws are making things hard to be able to just go shut her down and get her into court. The investigator wants her in court but wants the case to be strong so we will just have to wait untill they get everything they need, painfully slow but hopefully they will get her good and proper!

Alfie is booked in for the 19th to have his 1st hip replaced. They can only do one at a time. They are hoping his right hip will correct itself once the left is better but as only 10% of the ball is in the socket it looks doubtfull it will heal itself. So we'll then have to wait 6 months at least before he can have his right hip replaced!! My poor boy, puppy years gone forever! But, he is in a loving home, he's got a nutty 6 year old boy as a best friend and they still have fun. He's happy enough and still manages to pull on walks! I can see when the pain is getting to him so its just a matter of looking for the signs and then getting him to settle down, usually with a good massage, he loves that! It has been incredibly difficult over the summer holidays for us as a family that love to explore. We had so much planned for this year! Hard times but that can only mean good times are to come!

Well i'll stop waffling on now, gotta do housework!
Will update again after his op.
Thanks to the guys who have helped, much appreciated.
Sam. xxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (8 September 2012)

First of all I hope Alfies hip operation goes well and is successful and he goes on to live a long and happy life.

Puppylove do an amazing job and I really hope they nail this woman and put her out of action for ever. Im sure there are people out there who are also victims of this woman and hopefully after the PL campaigns they come forward and supply more evidence. Sadly the real victims in all this are the dogs themselves and their life has been blighted by this woman.


----------



## Sam77 (9 September 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			First of all I hope Alfies hip operation goes well and is successful and he goes on to live a long and happy life.

Puppylove do an amazing job and I really hope they nail this woman and put her out of action for ever. Im sure there are people out there who are also victims of this woman and hopefully after the PL campaigns they come forward and supply more evidence. Sadly the real victims in all this are the dogs themselves and their life has been blighted by this woman.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. We'll make sure Alfie's life is a very happy one. He is loved sooooo much and is a really great family dog. Slightly nutty but that fits in with us lot anyway! lol 

I cant stop thinking about all the poor animals that are suffering out there! Just wanna go resue them all! Its all so heartbreaking.
I do have faith that we will get this stopped. If Ireland can do it, the Welsh are doing it, then so can we. 

Take care and thanks for your reply and help.

Sam. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (9 September 2012)

16th September is Puppy Farming Awareness day! Anyone doing anything??

This is also the day that 'IT' has to be out of the farm house, how very fitting! 

xxx


----------



## White26 (22 November 2012)

Hey, the mention of John vant here, we bought our puppy in nov 2010, from this rouge! And I have been trying to fight it, but getting no where! How do these people get away with it!


----------



## StuartH (26 November 2012)

Are none of you aware of this?  How is she still trading?

 Lisa Margaret Gaynor   Walsh 16/09/1966 Case Type Date of Order Undertaking 12/06/2009   Length of order Court Number 5 Years   0 Month(s) 4750010532008 Last Known Address Southroyde Norwich Road Swainsthorpe Norwich NR14 8PU   Unfit Conduct She, whilst a partner of a business named Marlewal, neglected to deal properly with her business affairs to the detriment of HM Revenue & Customs ( HMRC ). In particular, she caused Marlewal to submit false or incorrect VAT returns in respect of the VAT periods ending 08/2004 to 11/2006. The VAT returns for the VAT periods ending 08/2004 to 11/2006 were incorrect in that: Output tax of £263,168 and Input tax of £568,592 were declared in the VAT returns resulting in HMRC making VAT repayments of £305,374 into a bank account operated by Marlewal. HMRC raised a best judgement assessment of £468,985 against Marlewal, of which, at least £460,877 relates to the VAT periods between 08/2004 and 11/2006 based on output tax being over declared by the amount of £39,474 and input tax being over declared by the amount of £500,361. Following receipt of the best judgement assessment, accountants for Marlewal estimated that £277,565 was due, of which at least £269,457 relates to the VAT periods between 08/2004 and 11/2006. As a result, it is impossible to determine whether Marlewal was entitled to any of the VAT repayments totalling £305,374.20 which it received and Marlewal incurred a VAT liability of at least £269,457 with HMRC lodging a claim of £547,830.50.


----------



## StuartH (26 November 2012)

It was also easy enough to find this under a search of Marlewal...........poor people getting that phone no.!

Hi

Myself and my Husband have lived in the village of Necton, Swaffham for nearly 3 years and when we moved into our brand new house we were given a Telephone number!! However, we have received so many calls asking if we are dog breeders!! We have obviously been given someones number who was a dog breeder in the area, Rose Cottage?? We do not know who these people are, however we have had calls regarding Labradors, Retrievers, German Shephards, Various Terriers, Boxers, and so on! Also people have asked for a Lisa and Mark Walsh, Welsh, Marsh and Masters! including numerous banks looking for them. Should anyone ever get in contact with these characters, could they kindly ask them to stop giving out our phone number and to inform those who have had puppies from them before, that they no longer, (what sounds like a puppy farm), trade under this number.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 November 2012)

StuartH said:



			Are none of you aware of this?  How is she still trading?

 Lisa Margaret Gaynor   Walsh 16/09/1966 Case Type Date of Order Undertaking 12/06/2009   Length of order Court Number 5 Years   0 Month(s) 4750010532008 Last Known Address Southroyde Norwich Road Swainsthorpe Norwich NR14 8PU   Unfit Conduct She, whilst a partner of a business named Marlewal, neglected to deal properly with her business affairs to the detriment of HM Revenue & Customs ( HMRC ). In particular, she caused Marlewal to submit false or incorrect VAT returns in respect of the VAT periods ending 08/2004 to 11/2006. The VAT returns for the VAT periods ending 08/2004 to 11/2006 were incorrect in that: Output tax of £263,168 and Input tax of £568,592 were declared in the VAT returns resulting in HMRC making VAT repayments of £305,374 into a bank account operated by Marlewal. HMRC raised a best judgement assessment of £468,985 against Marlewal, of which, at least £460,877 relates to the VAT periods between 08/2004 and 11/2006 based on output tax being over declared by the amount of £39,474 and input tax being over declared by the amount of £500,361. Following receipt of the best judgement assessment, accountants for Marlewal estimated that £277,565 was due, of which at least £269,457 relates to the VAT periods between 08/2004 and 11/2006. As a result, it is impossible to determine whether Marlewal was entitled to any of the VAT repayments totalling £305,374.20 which it received and Marlewal incurred a VAT liability of at least £269,457 with HMRC lodging a claim of £547,830.50.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus.  Nothing else,  that's it,  except that I'm in the wrong business!! 

Alec.


----------



## tabby1 (5 December 2012)

hi everyone,

just a word of warning, we bought a puppy in december 2011, completely unware that she was a puppy farmer, same old story front room ect ect.

Our lovely boy has suffered terribly with his health, he has had aspergilosis, which is a killer it is a fungus which can be found in dirty straw- I wonder where that came from!!!

He has had three treaments and touch wood, he is much better now but please be aware this presents as a cold i.e sneezing, mucus and coughing and if left untreated can infect the brain. The treatments are £2000 each time, but he is of course worth every penny.


----------



## RichmondPark (5 December 2012)

I feel incredibly sorry for all of you that have bought a puppy from a less than desirable and outright neglegant breeder. Unfortunately it happens far too often these days as it is classed as easy money. I suspect that we will see a comeback from all the cross breeding too in the not too distant future.

If anyone is thinking about buying another pedigree puppy or knows someone that is intending on doing so please contact the appropiate breed club for a list of breeders that abide by their code of ethics in regards to breeding. 

Although the Kennel Club Assured Scheme is a step in the right direction it is still far too easy to manipulate its rules and it is not properly policed. Any one of us can actually become KCAB in 5 minutes just by paying the fee! Breed Clubs are in a better position to monitor individuals, their breeeding practices and provide proper direction to would be puppy owners.

Good luck with your campaign in getting the above stopped, it is not easy and even with all the evidence in the world as I have experienced some councils are just not bothered enough to do anything.


----------



## shezzie (20 December 2012)

gingerthing said:



			Anyone heard of or bought pups off her? Pm me if preferred.
		
Click to expand...

Hi My daughter bought a Lab from her last November had a lot of problems, have you got info on her ?


----------



## Sam77 (21 December 2012)

Hi Mummy!


----------



## Sam77 (21 December 2012)

White26 said:



			Hey, the mention of John vant here, we bought our puppy in nov 2010, from this rouge! And I have been trying to fight it, but getting no where! How do these people get away with it!
		
Click to expand...

Hi there. Sorry to hear of your misfortune.  May i ask, who is John Vant? Another puppy farmer?  I take it you've reported....What happened?
Regards
Sam


----------



## Sam77 (21 December 2012)

StuartH said:



			Are none of you aware of this?  How is she still trading?

 Lisa Margaret Gaynor   Walsh 16/09/1966 Case Type Date of Order Undertaking 12/06/2009   Length of order Court Number 5 Years   0 Month(s) 4750010532008 Last Known Address Southroyde Norwich Road Swainsthorpe Norwich NR14 8PU   Unfit Conduct She, whilst a partner of a business named Marlewal, neglected to deal properly with her business affairs to the detriment of HM Revenue & Customs ( HMRC ). In particular, she caused Marlewal to submit false or incorrect VAT returns in respect of the VAT periods ending 08/2004 to 11/2006. The VAT returns for the VAT periods ending 08/2004 to 11/2006 were incorrect in that: Output tax of £263,168 and Input tax of £568,592 were declared in the VAT returns resulting in HMRC making VAT repayments of £305,374 into a bank account operated by Marlewal. HMRC raised a best judgement assessment of £468,985 against Marlewal, of which, at least £460,877 relates to the VAT periods between 08/2004 and 11/2006 based on output tax being over declared by the amount of £39,474 and input tax being over declared by the amount of £500,361. Following receipt of the best judgement assessment, accountants for Marlewal estimated that £277,565 was due, of which at least £269,457 relates to the VAT periods between 08/2004 and 11/2006. As a result, it is impossible to determine whether Marlewal was entitled to any of the VAT repayments totalling £305,374.20 which it received and Marlewal incurred a VAT liability of at least £269,457 with HMRC lodging a claim of £547,830.50.
		
Click to expand...

Hi thanks for the info. I was not aware of alot of things about LW before i bought my pup last year. As many others too. 
Do you have any other info on her?


----------



## Sam77 (21 December 2012)

StuartH said:



			It was also easy enough to find this under a search of Marlewal...........poor people getting that phone no.!

Hi

Myself and my Husband have lived in the village of Necton, Swaffham for nearly 3 years and when we moved into our brand new house we were given a Telephone number!! However, we have received so many calls asking if we are dog breeders!! We have obviously been given someones number who was a dog breeder in the area, Rose Cottage?? We do not know who these people are, however we have had calls regarding Labradors, Retrievers, German Shephards, Various Terriers, Boxers, and so on! Also people have asked for a Lisa and Mark Walsh, Welsh, Marsh and Masters! including numerous banks looking for them. Should anyone ever get in contact with these characters, could they kindly ask them to stop giving out our phone number and to inform those who have had puppies from them before, that they no longer, (what sounds like a puppy farm), trade under this number.
		
Click to expand...

It may be easy enough to find info on her for you and yes, now there is a wealth of info on her. But when i researched her a year ago i coulnt find anything on her! I had no reason not to trust her and she is an outstanding actress and yes i fell for it. Like so many other victims. 
It is easy to mock people but do you think that really helps us?
Yes, i feel stupid for falling for it but i had no intentions of breeding or showing. I just wanted a pet for my son!
I had no idea puppy farming even existed unill i found out about this evil bitch. Now i'm determined to make more people aware of the disgusting trade. If more people do what i'm doing rather than just sitting back and doing nothing except mocking victims, then maybe together as an animal loving country, we might just be able to stop the trade!
I will campaign untill it stops and i urge others to do the same, public awareness is the key to this. If the public know about the horrifying conditions these dogs live in and the deformed pups they produce, then i am sure the trade will die out eventually.
Ultimately our government need to make big changes and the KC and RSPCA need a very big kick up the butt to make things tougher for these evil people to operate. I've even heard of some RSPCA members taking backhanders!! Shocking! And the KC has several well known big commercial breeders on their accredited breeders list! How??? Its crazy! So i think it is a bit unfair for anyone to mock victims as even if you go by the KC lists, you could still end up with a puppy farm product.


----------



## Sam77 (21 December 2012)

tabby1 said:



			hi everyone,

just a word of warning, we bought a puppy in december 2011, completely unware that she was a puppy farmer, same old story front room ect ect.

Our lovely boy has suffered terribly with his health, he has had aspergilosis, which is a killer it is a fungus which can be found in dirty straw- I wonder where that came from!!!

He has had three treaments and touch wood, he is much better now but please be aware this presents as a cold i.e sneezing, mucus and coughing and if left untreated can infect the brain. The treatments are £2000 each time, but he is of course worth every penny.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear of your misfortune. Did you report her to trading standards? They will be very interested to hear your story.
Thank you very much for the advice on Aspergilosis. Sounds awful.
Hope your lil pup is all better now and stays better


----------



## Sam77 (21 December 2012)

RichmondPark said:



			I feel incredibly sorry for all of you that have bought a puppy from a less than desirable and outright neglegant breeder. Unfortunately it happens far too often these days as it is classed as easy money. I suspect that we will see a comeback from all the cross breeding too in the not too distant future.

If anyone is thinking about buying another pedigree puppy or knows someone that is intending on doing so please contact the appropiate breed club for a list of breeders that abide by their code of ethics in regards to breeding. 

Although the Kennel Club Assured Scheme is a step in the right direction it is still far too easy to manipulate its rules and it is not properly policed. Any one of us can actually become KCAB in 5 minutes just by paying the fee! Breed Clubs are in a better position to monitor individuals, their breeeding practices and provide proper direction to would be puppy owners.

Good luck with your campaign in getting the above stopped, it is not easy and even with all the evidence in the world as I have experienced some councils are just not bothered enough to do anything.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you. I just wish i knew this before i bought my pup! 
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## winslow (21 December 2012)

I feel so sorry for all of you that have purchased your dogs from this scum, I didn't think it happened in the uk. (naive i know) I thought puppies and kittens were banned from being sold in pet shops. 

I was shocked after moving to the usa and the puppy mills over here.  The horrendous practice of basically factory farming dogs.

I hope that you manage to get this woman and others shut down and hope all your pups live long and healthy lives.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 December 2012)

"I had no intentions of breeding or showing. I just wanted a pet"

I hear this all the time and want to say to anyone buying a puppy - 

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU WANT THE DOG FOR, PET, WORK, SHOW, JUGGLING WITH THE THING, IF YOU ARE BUYING A PUPPY THE PARENTS AND GRANDPARENTS NEED TO BE PROVEN TO BE HEALTHY IN MIND AND BODY.

And selling dogs on their 'nice temperaments' - breeding and show dogs need to have nice temperaments too. Kinda difficult to breed from or show something that is going to take your arm off, and the nice temperament won't matter a jot if the thing is off it's legs by two years old.


----------



## s4sugar (21 December 2012)

Unfortunately people often seem to do more research on buying a toaster than on a puppy they will have for 10 -15 years. 
Anyone with any experience will have known this was a dodgy trader from the advert and from lack of provenance but most puppy buyers see an advert and get sold a pup. It is only when the problems start that they look back at what was wrong.
While people will buy the substandard product people will sell it. They come in many guises - the out and out pet store, the hidden dealer as in this thread or more & more often the "selling for a relative" as a puppy farm outlet.
Breed clubs & breed rescues are a good starting point for information but they cannot police the trade, only give advice to prospective owners (& in some cases report to authorities).

There are a lot of Assured breeders & Accredited breeders advertising that are nothing to do with the kennel club - only if they put KC with the term does it have any meaning and no one should consider buying a pup that should have papers without the official papers being ready.
A "full three generation pedigree" is meaningless - I could write one for some of my fish!


----------



## Suelin (21 December 2012)

Sam77 said:



			It may be easy enough to find info on her for you and yes, now there is a wealth of info on her. But when i researched her a year ago i coulnt find anything on her! I had no reason not to trust her and she is an outstanding actress and yes i fell for it. Like so many other victims. 
It is easy to mock people but do you think that really helps us?
Yes, i feel stupid for falling for it but i had no intentions of breeding or showing. I just wanted a pet for my son!
I had no idea puppy farming even existed unill i found out about this evil bitch. Now i'm determined to make more people aware of the disgusting trade. If more people do what i'm doing rather than just sitting back and doing nothing except mocking victims, then maybe together as an animal loving country, we might just be able to stop the trade!
I will campaign untill it stops and i urge others to do the same, public awareness is the key to this. If the public know about the horrifying conditions these dogs live in and the deformed pups they produce, then i am sure the trade will die out eventually.
Ultimately our government need to make big changes and the KC and RSPCA need a very big kick up the butt to make things tougher for these evil people to operate. I've even heard of some RSPCA members taking backhanders!! Shocking! And the KC has several well known big commercial breeders on their accredited breeders list! How??? Its crazy! So i think it is a bit unfair for anyone to mock victims as even if you go by the KC lists, you could still end up with a puppy farm product. 

Click to expand...

It is really out of order to be rude to someone who is trying to give some information that may help you.  If, as you say above, you had never heard of puppy farmers before buying your puppy then it is abundantly clear to me that you did not do adequate research before buying the pup.  I'm sorry for your situation and for your puppy.  The "breeder" of your pup is without doubt a dishonorable person.  This is not the fault of posters on here and they should not be vilified for trying to be helpful. Many people have, for many years, been trying to stamp out this evil trade.  They have some success and some failure but whatever the failure rate might be it isn't for the want of trying.  I hope that you are successful and look forward to reading about it.


----------



## Sam77 (21 December 2012)

Suelin said:



			It is really out of order to be rude to someone who is trying to give some information that may help you.  If, as you say above, you had never heard of puppy farmers before buying your puppy then it is abundantly clear to me that you did not do adequate research before buying the pup.  I'm sorry for your situation and for your puppy.  The "breeder" of your pup is without doubt a dishonorable person.  This is not the fault of posters on here and they should not be vilified for trying to be helpful. Many people have, for many years, been trying to stamp out this evil trade.  They have some success and some failure but whatever the failure rate might be it isn't for the want of trying.  I hope that you are successful and look forward to reading about it.
		
Click to expand...

Errrr, Excuse me!!! When someone is rude to me then i shall not bite my toung! Freedom of speach!
By saying sarcastic comments like "are none of you aware of this?" and "it was also easy enough to find this" it implies to me that i am being mocked and i will defend myself, as anyone would. I appreciate the information that was given as you will see from my previous comment and asked if they knew any more info. 
I think you are the one who is out of order by saying that i blame the posters on here and that i have violated their help! That is just ridiculous!
If a person wants to be helpful then great but why leave a sarcastic comment with it??
I am fully aware of the work that has gone on over the years to help stop this and i am forever thankful to them and i am also aware that this has been going on long before i came along.
Since last year i have been campaigning myself and i will continue to do all i can.
I just dont like it much when there is any mockery towards the victims. I'm just a normal person, like the other victims, i dont know as much about dog breeding as some of the people on here obviously do but do you really think that almost taking the piss out of someone for being naive is appropiate??

And i am not the only person not to have known about puppy farming, you would be supprised just how many are blissfully unaware! Thats why my aim now is to inform and educate as many people as i can. 
I have already said i did not do enough research, yes i was naive, so now i want to join the rest of the campaigners and get the message out there.

I am not a bad person and i really dont appreciate you implying that i am.
I am not sure if i will write here again as i certainly didnt expect this!


----------



## Suelin (21 December 2012)

Sam77 said:



			Errrr, Excuse me!!! When someone is rude to me then i shall not bite my toung! Freedom of speach!
By saying sarcastic comments like "are none of you aware of this?" and "it was also easy enough to find this" it implies to me that i am being mocked and i will defend myself, as anyone would. I appreciate the information that was given as you will see from my previous comment and asked if they knew any more info. 
I think you are the one who is out of order by saying that i blame the posters on here and that i have violated their help! That is just ridiculous!
If a person wants to be helpful then great but why leave a sarcastic comment with it??
I am fully aware of the work that has gone on over the years to help stop this and i am forever thankful to them and i am also aware that this has been going on long before i came along.
Since last year i have been campaigning myself and i will continue to do all i can.
I just dont like it much when there is any mockery towards the victims. I'm just a normal person, like the other victims, i dont know as much about dog breeding as some of the people on here obviously do but do you really think that almost taking the piss out of someone for being naive is appropiate??

And i am not the only person not to have known about puppy farming, you would be supprised just how many are blissfully unaware! Thats why my aim now is to inform and educate as many people as i can. 
I have already said i did not do enough research, yes i was naive, so now i want to join the rest of the campaigners and get the message out there.

I am not a bad person and i really dont appreciate you implying that i am.
I am not sure if i will write here again as i certainly didnt expect this! 

Click to expand...

Nobody has been rude to you, it is only your opinion that those comments are made in sarcasm.  It may be that it is a genuine question and is put to ensure that fellow posters read it in case they are not aware.  Of course you are not the only person to be unaware of bad goings on, that is why research is so important.  I have not said nor implied, and neither has anyone else that you are a bad person.  

I hope that you achieve your goals and would hope to hear about your success.


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 December 2012)

Nobody was being rude or mocking Sam. My comments are for the people who may have read this thread and have not commented or who may be thinking of buying a puppy.

This thread has 17k views, far more than most on this section of the forum. If the comments encouraging people to do their research helps ONE person, then it's all good.

Calm down, and stop being so defensive, we're all on the same team here.


----------



## Sam77 (22 December 2012)

Hi

Ok, yesterday I was not in a very good mood, and looking back at what has been written, i feel a tad embarrassed. 
I'm not going to make excusses, i just lashed out with my bad mood and i am very sorry for that. 
StuartH, I really do appreciate that information very much and i appologise for my rude manner. I hope i have not offended you too much, i really dont like offending anyone. This subject is still very raw, it's happening right under our noses, more ill pups are being reported so frequently! Yet another of Alfie's sister's has been found, this poor lil baby has both hip and elbow dysplasia! Its just so heartbreaking. My emotions run very high with anything to do with this subject. 
Anyway, i do hope you accept my appology.

Sulin, again i appologise. In my defence it did seem that you kinda pounced on me and as i said, my mood made my ugly head come out. 
I do understand why research is so important now, but last year i did not, that is why i am on a mission now to make as many people as I can aware of puppy farming and to inform and educate them on how to do research as i obviously didnt have a clue did i, i'm the 1st to admit that. If i can prevent just a handful of families going through this nightmare then that would make me happy! I will plod on and keep going.

So anyway, enough of all this eh, it's Christmas 
I also heard some very good news yesterday, watch this space! 

Merry Christmas to one and all.
Have Fun. xxxx


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 December 2012)

Sorry to hear about Alfie's sister x 

Merry Christmas Sam, and have a good slug of Baileys


----------



## EAST KENT (22 December 2012)

I know this will sound incredibly hard hearted,but if a puppy is unfortunate enough to be crippled both ends would it not be kinder to say goodbye? We put these unfortunate dogs through Hell in an effort to keep them going,sometimes I feel mainly for the vet`s pocket and the feeling of guilt they sometimes try and impose if you do not want to "do everything". Sometimes it is kinder not to.
   I despise "breeders " who churn out puppies with no regard to health tests,they should be stopped..NOW..but so often,again and again in fact..the buying public still buy from breeders NOT testing their breeding stock.Worse,if you enquire as to what health tests the parents of their beloved have had ,then you are being "difficult" or "snotty".That is fine,repent at leisure ,but it need never happen.PLEASE if you are buying a puppy check out the health problems,every breed has them,and avoid heartbreak.In my own breed ..bull terriers ..EVERY breeding animal should have Heart/Kidney UPC and BAER hearing certificates,EVERY puppy should be sold with it`s BAER hearing certificate and first vax and primary heart check.It should also ALREADY be ID in some way. If a litter cannot measure up..walk away,save the heartbreak.Kidney or heart failure in young bull terriers is rampant,in other breeds there are killers just the same,just be aware,and visit a breeder,however fine they seem,with eyes skinned.


----------



## Sam77 (22 December 2012)

I wish i could have a very large drink but both my boys got the dreaded sick bug!! Alfie also seems a bit out of sorts today, bless him. But come the 25th, i shall be having quite a few slurps, hmmmm, really fancy a bailey's now! 

Thanks for your comments CaveCanem. I think my problem lately is that i read too much into things sometimes, this woman is so evil and twisted she has made alot of us very paranoid. Plus finding out about Alfie's 4th sister yesterday really got to me. Poor lil girl. Her owner will be posting her story here soon, i'm looking forward to reading and compare stories as not spoke directly yet. Sadly the owner also caught Giardia when she bought Bella home. Bella was very poorly and so was Suzanne by the sound of it! The disease that is being spread is very worrying!

I hear what your saying EastKent but the vets where these pups are going to, Grove Referrals in Fakenham, are absolutely brilliant. I cant fault them. Not like my local vets who completely misdiagnosed Alfie. They said he'd done both back cruciate ligaments in before they referred. Then at the Grove we find out his knees are fine but hips are in a crucial state! Was shocked to say the least! 

All 3 siblings have been there and all have been initially treated differently and with a different approach. They've never once pushed any of us to go ahead with the ops. And advised a combination of rest, pain killers and hydrotherapy first. They have been very informative and i believe honest. Personally they have helped us so much, not just with Alfie but with all sorts of advice too. Alfie had a major setback during recovery and has swelling to the femur bone where the implants cement is. He didn't say straight away he needed more surgery. He 1st suggested 6 more weeks rest, then changed his mind and made it 8 weeks. Plus reduced Alfie's painkillers. 
We go back on the 27th December. Dreading it as he is a bit of a loony dog and very hard to control due to us not being able to train him properly. Feel so sorry for him. Can only hope and pray we've done enough and will receive good news on Thursday! 
Mr Gordon Brown and Mr Simon Gilbert, the surgeons who work as a great team along with Mr Tattishall (i think) are my new best friends ever!  Forever thankful to them for all they have done for us. They must have made a nice wedge out of this woman but they are great at what they do so credit must be given. Very nice people too. 

I will post a letter that i wrote, my local papers have published it. I feel this thread will be a good place for it. I will also be sending this on to magazines to reach even more people. 
For now i will say night night.
A mountain of prezzies are staring at me waiting to be wrapped!


----------



## Rose Folly (22 December 2012)

Well done!Thanks to this thread hope Lisa b....y Walsh has an absolutely miserable Christmas. People like her should be named, shamed, and fined out of their socks - and banned from keeping animals for life.

I'm sad so many of you have had puppies from her, but hopefully they are now much loved members of your family.

But WHY, WHY, WHY do you buy from breeders? Go to your local rescue centre. You will get a dog (at a very reasonable price) who will be just as wonderful as any pup you've spent £100s on.

Here speaks one who has only had rescue dogs for the last 40 years - I've never regretted one, and  you set an example as well as having the best friends ever! (Our latest has prevented two burglaries, one to our house and one to the house next door). You don't need a piece of paper to do that..................


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 December 2012)

Sam I really admire people like you who by telling their story in the hope that it will stop someone else making the mistakes you made. Anyone now who googles this breeders name will find the horror stories that they created. I just wish all these breeders could be accessed by google so people would know who were to be avoided. The more people come forward and report them and use sites like this to tell their story the more chance they will go out of business.


----------



## Sam77 (23 December 2012)

Thanks Dobiegirl. I really appreciate your kind words. That is my aim now, to make more people aware of what goes on in our world. I wouldn't wish this hell on anyone! Well, maybe i would wish it on the evil breeders that do this stuff! 

Here is my letter that has been published in my local paper. I am more than happy for people to copy it and send it to your own local papers to be published if you wish, or even write your own letters. It's alot shorter than i wanted but a letter column does not offer much space. I would have liked a whole page dedicated to the subject but for now this will suffice.....

Thinking of buying a puppy Christmas? It sounds like a great gift but please be aware some people are willing to sell you sick or deformed pups. 

Think before you buy, because so many animals become bewildered, unloved and abandoned. Make sure you research the breeder and don't buy online, from newspaper adverts, from a shop or a car boot sale without doing some homework. 

Bad breeders will take puppies away from their mothers at three or four weeks and transport them hundreds of miles to other people to sell on. They get no care and miss out on vital nutrients from their mothers. Its unimaginable cruelty and harmful to the puppies' socialisation skills and long-term health, and the poor parents are left in hidden hell holes - sometimes alone in filthy conditions with only enough food and water to keep them alive and breeding. 

It is truly shocking what these poor animals are forced to go through. Sadly, the trade is fuelled by public demand, we need to educate ourselves to ensure we buy from a suitable source. Good breeders will put animal welfare first, not the money. Reputable breeders will give animals the time and care needed. 

We bought our puppy Labrador last year as a Christmas gift for our severely sight-impaired six year old. Unfortunately, the breeder seemed nice and caring but we were very naive and did not do enough research. Our puppy was very ill when we got him home. He had an intestinal infection requiring antibiotics. Some infections are passed to humans. Then at just nine months old he was diagnosed with Severe Hip Dysplasia. We've found three litter mates all with the same condition. They all need both hips replacing. Our pup has had his first hip replaced and so far it has cost us more than £8,000. Its heart-breaking to watch a much-loved animal suffer so much.

There are many websites you can visit for advice on buying a puppy. If you are unsure, ask a vet for advice and do your research before you buy. Ensure all the relevant paperwork is available for inspection when you visit a puppy. A vaccination certificate, a health check report from a vet, pedigree and Kennel Club certificates. Make sure you see mum and dad's health scores and registered names, check they correspond to the KC register. This can be checked online. Make sure puppy has been regularly wormed, treated for fleas and vaccinated. And remember, a KC registration does not guarantee a perfect puppy. Its up to you to carry out the appropriate checks. Please visit these websites for more information www.puppylovecampaign.org www.dogstrust.org www.cariadcampaign.wordpress.com 

Finally, please consider a rescue dog/puppy. So many are desperate for a loving home. If you think a breeder is acting irresponsibly, please report them to the RSPCA, the Licensing Council and Trading Standards.
Thank you for reading.


There is actually a couple of lists online that detail Commercial Breeders in the whole of the UK. The evil one is now on this list here.... 
http://www.puppylovecampaigns.org/sellers.shtml
or
http://dbelistuk.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/wales.html


----------



## s4sugar (23 December 2012)

Unfortunately the list is far from comprehensive but if even one person look elsewhere for a puppy then it has worked.

While people keep handing over money the trade will continue.


----------



## Sam77 (23 December 2012)

Really s4sugar, you dont think the blogspot one in particular is comprehensive? Did you click on all the different areas? Like Wales for instance? There are loads on there.  I think these have come from the local council lists that people have kindly obtained and reported. There is also an Irish version of this list. 
Personally i think we need more of these lists plastered all over the internet  and also alongside adverts. Name and shame, that's what i say.


----------



## s4sugar (23 December 2012)

Sam77 said:



			Really s4sugar, you dont think the blogspot one in particular is comprehensive? Did you click on all the different areas? Like Wales for instance? There are loads on there.  I think these have come from the local council lists that people have kindly obtained and reported. There is also an Irish version of this list. 
Personally i think we need more of these lists plastered all over the internet  and also alongside adverts. Name and shame, that's what i say. 

Click to expand...

Yes really  - I know of at least three puppy farms in Lincolnshire that are not listed as well as several that advertise as breeders but have pet shop licenses for brought in puppies.  
Some on that list are very reputable breeders who show and work but happen to keep more than five bitches which is when the licensing kicks in and there are many more breeders with licenses that are not listed.



Far from comprehensive and completely misses the "sold from a house" lot.


----------



## Sam77 (28 December 2012)

s4sugar said:



			Yes really  - I know of at least three puppy farms in Lincolnshire that are not listed as well as several that advertise as breeders but have pet shop licenses for brought in puppies.  
Some on that list are very reputable breeders who show and work but happen to keep more than five bitches which is when the licensing kicks in and there are many more breeders with licenses that are not listed.



Far from comprehensive and completely misses the "sold from a house" lot.
		
Click to expand...

The guys who put these lists together rely alot on public reports and help from the public and other organisations that are fighting against puppy farming. The names on the list come straight from the local councils. The website is a welfare project run by people fighting puppy farms, in many cases it stands to prove that a so called small home breeder is in fact a commercial puppy farmer!
If you think you have more names and information you could add to the list then please do contact the website owner. And if you feel there are reputable breeders on that list then please do contact the website with your concerns and i am sure they will be happy to help.
Do you know of any other lists of known bad breeders? I think this is the information that needs to be made more public somehow. Any ideas?


----------



## Sam77 (1 January 2013)

Happy New Year!!     

Here's hoping the new year will bring love, hope, peace, happiness, wealth and most importantly good health, for us all & our lil furry friends. 

I got a good feeling about 2013, lets hope we destroy this awful trade once and for all! 

Hope you all have a Wonderful New Year! 
xxx


----------



## Superhot (1 January 2013)

OK.  So can someone please tell me how you can make sure that ANYONE buying a puppy asks the correct questions???  Ask to see hip and eye scores of both mum and dad for a start.  A good friend decided to buy a Lab puppy recently, and asked me to go with her to view.  I said she must ask the breeder what the hip and eye scores were for both dam and sire etc.  She then made the appointments.  One breeder hadn't had the dam tested, so I suggested we didn't even go and see the pups, but my friend insisted.  What a surprise then, when the breeder couldn't produce any pedigree paperwork for his bitch, it had been lost in his house move, 12 months previous...the KC would issue a duplicate I suggested helpfully, No they can't he replied, I never registered her in my name when I bought her.  Yeah, right.  Walk away says I, but no, my friend was taken with a little pup, paid £250 deposit and the remaining £250 when she collected him 2 weeks later.  Now so far so good, he seems a happy healthy little chap, but there were so many warning bells my friend chose to deliberately ignore.  So what is the answer?  I really, really wish I knew.
Another friend travelled 150 miles each way to buy a pup she'd seen on the internet.  A Lab x Collie.  It has blue eyes like a Husky.  I suggested it might be a Husky x and she said funnily enough, there was a Husky in the house too...doh...
Personally speaking, and I'm sure I'll get shot down in flames for this, I would like to see all breeding of dogs stopped for 3 years.  This would mean that many dogs in shelters could be rehomed, and no money coming in for puppy farmers, surely a good thing????


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 January 2013)

People need more education yes, but you can't account for, erm, I won't say stupid, that's unfair, but you can't exert overall control on people, it's their money, I'd prefer that people spent their money rewarding the people who do things right and put what little money they might get back for a well bred litter into their dogs, not paying for someone's new car or conservatory.

I've often thought that a moratorium on breeding might be the way forward, but you'd have to account for the need for service dogs of every hue, dogs of breeds at risk, with small or dwindling gene pools, dogs with great lines with lots to offer who may be ending their breeding career, people aiming to compete or excel at something with a set date or event in mind but without the opportunity to acquire a puppy bred for that purpose/from those lines for three years and miss that goal. Some people would have to be quite brave and selfish and it would take a lot of policing.

While I have no issue with worthwhile importation, the shysters could just import litters from other countries and sell them in the UK like a lot of puppy farmers are doing already.


----------



## StuartH (2 January 2013)

#104
Sam77
Yearling

Join Date: Jul 2012
Posts: 27

Default Re: Lisa Walsh (dog breeder Norwich)
Quote:
Originally Posted by StuartH View Post
Are none of you aware of this? How is she still trading?

Lisa Margaret Gaynor Walsh 16/09/1966 Case Type Date of Order Undertaking 12/06/2009 Length of order Court Number 5 Years 0 Month(s) 4750010532008 Last Known Address Southroyde Norwich Road Swainsthorpe Norwich NR14 8PU Unfit Conduct She, whilst a partner of a business named Marlewal, neglected to deal properly with her business affairs to the detriment of HM Revenue & Customs ( HMRC ). In particular, she caused Marlewal to submit false or incorrect VAT returns in respect of the VAT periods ending 08/2004 to 11/2006. The VAT returns for the VAT periods ending 08/2004 to 11/2006 were incorrect in that: Output tax of £263,168 and Input tax of £568,592 were declared in the VAT returns resulting in HMRC making VAT repayments of £305,374 into a bank account operated by Marlewal. HMRC raised a best judgement assessment of £468,985 against Marlewal, of which, at least £460,877 relates to the VAT periods between 08/2004 and 11/2006 based on output tax being over declared by the amount of £39,474 and input tax being over declared by the amount of £500,361. Following receipt of the best judgement assessment, accountants for Marlewal estimated that £277,565 was due, of which at least £269,457 relates to the VAT periods between 08/2004 and 11/2006. As a result, it is impossible to determine whether Marlewal was entitled to any of the VAT repayments totalling £305,374.20 which it received and Marlewal incurred a VAT liability of at least £269,457 with HMRC lodging a claim of £547,830.50.



Hi thanks for the info. I was not aware of alot of things about LW before i bought my pup last year. As many others too.
Do you have any other info on her?
Sam77 is offline Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
Old 21-12-12, 09:52 AM 	  #105
Sam77
Yearling

Join Date: Jul 2012
Posts: 27



Default Re: Lisa Walsh (dog breeder Norwich)
Quote:
Originally Posted by StuartH View Post
It was also easy enough to find this under a search of Marlewal...........poor people getting that phone no.!

Hi

Myself and my Husband have lived in the village of Necton, Swaffham for nearly 3 years and when we moved into our brand new house we were given a Telephone number!! However, we have received so many calls asking if we are dog breeders!! We have obviously been given someones number who was a dog breeder in the area, Rose Cottage?? We do not know who these people are, however we have had calls regarding Labradors, Retrievers, German Shephards, Various Terriers, Boxers, and so on! Also people have asked for a Lisa and Mark Walsh, Welsh, Marsh and Masters! including numerous banks looking for them. Should anyone ever get in contact with these characters, could they kindly ask them to stop giving out our phone number and to inform those who have had puppies from them before, that they no longer, (what sounds like a puppy farm), trade under this number.




It may be easy enough to find info on her for you and yes, now there is a wealth of info on her. But when i researched her a year ago i coulnt find anything on her! I had no reason not to trust her and she is an outstanding actress and yes i fell for it. Like so many other victims.
It is easy to mock people but do you think that really helps us?
Yes, i feel stupid for falling for it but i had no intentions of breeding or showing. I just wanted a pet for my son!
I had no idea puppy farming even existed unill i found out about this evil bitch. Now i'm determined to make more people aware of the disgusting trade. If more people do what i'm doing rather than just sitting back and doing nothing except mocking victims, then maybe together as an animal loving country, we might just be able to stop the trade!
I will campaign untill it stops and i urge others to do the same, public awareness is the key to this. If the public know about the horrifying conditions these dogs live in and the deformed pups they produce, then i am sure the trade will die out eventually.
Ultimately our government need to make big changes and the KC and RSPCA need a very big kick up the butt to make things tougher for these evil people to operate. I've even heard of some RSPCA members taking backhanders!! Shocking! And the KC has several well known big commercial breeders on their accredited breeders list! How??? Its crazy! So i think it is a bit unfair for anyone to mock victims as even if you go by the KC lists, you could still end up with a puppy farm product. 




Dear Sam77

I am sorry that you felt that your reading of my posts left you feeling 'mocked'...... The first you found helpful....... by the second you had changed your mind. Thank you to Suelin for standing in my stead....... Sam77 - the question mark in my post should have been the giveaway in the first & 'easy enough' in the second refers to internet availability........ Dear Sam 77 - this woman has taken more from me than you could stand....... and that is not a challenge to you - I only ask that you read and understand fully what we write before you think I or anybody else are against you..... we are all on the same side.  I read your subsequent post & also wish you a Happy New Year!!  God Willing none of us will have to deal with the like of the 'Title' subject again in either Dogs or Arabian horses.

Hope this clears things up for you & wish both you and your Dog well!!


----------



## puppyalert (3 January 2013)

A Dog breeders licence is required when 5 or more litters are bred in a 12 month period.

A Pet Shop Licence is required for anyone that buy in litters of puppies from breeders (usually from puppy farmers/battery dog farmers as no reputable breeder would sell litters of puppies to a dealer or pet shop). The pet shop licence holder does not have to actually sell the puppies from a pet shop (a shop on the street) Councils are known to grant pet shop licenses to people who keep the puppies in a garden shed, barn or porta cabin as examples of the accomodtion of known premises buying in and reselling puppies. 

Many people have been caught out when answering ads when looking for a puppy thinking they are visiting the breeder to view the puppies, only later to realise that the puppy was bred elsewhere usually Wales or Ireland but cannot rule out Eastern Europe either. 

That is why it is so important to do your homework before leaving home by making sure you have all the facts and have checked everything out first before visiting the premises. Contact the breed secretary of the pedigree breed you wish to purchase first before doing anything else. The KC has the full list of breed secretaries. 

Lisa Walsh is due in Court this month you will be pleased to hear.


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 January 2013)

puppyalert said:



			A Dog breeders licence is required when 5 or more litters are bred in a 12 month period.

A Pet Shop Licence is required for anyone that buy in litters of puppies from breeders (usually from puppy farmers/battery dog farmers as no reputable breeder would sell litters of puppies to a dealer or pet shop). The pet shop licence holder does not have to actually sell the puppies from a pet shop (a shop on the street) Councils are known to grant pet shop licenses to people who keep the puppies in a garden shed, barn or porta cabin as examples of the accomodtion of known premises buying in and reselling puppies. 

Many people have been caught out when answering ads when looking for a puppy thinking they are visiting the breeder to view the puppies, only later to realise that the puppy was bred elsewhere usually Wales or Ireland but cannot rule out Eastern Europe either. 

That is why it is so important to do your homework before leaving home by making sure you have all the facts and have checked everything out first before visiting the premises. Contact the breed secretary of the pedigree breed you wish to purchase first before doing anything else. The KC has the full list of breed secretaries. 

Lisa Walsh is due in Court this month you will be pleased to hear.
		
Click to expand...

So pleased to hear LW is being brought to book and hope for a good outcome, one which will frighten others of her ilk to change their ways. I also hope its well publicised and helps get the message out there to the general public. These people would go out of business overnight if only people did some research.


----------



## Sam77 (12 January 2013)

Rose Folly said:



			Well done!Thanks to this thread hope Lisa b....y Walsh has an absolutely miserable Christmas. People like her should be named, shamed, and fined out of their socks - and banned from keeping animals for life.

I'm sad so many of you have had puppies from her, but hopefully they are now much loved members of your family.

But WHY, WHY, WHY do you buy from breeders? Go to your local rescue centre. You will get a dog (at a very reasonable price) who will be just as wonderful as any pup you've spent £100s on.

Here speaks one who has only had rescue dogs for the last 40 years - I've never regretted one, and  you set an example as well as having the best friends ever! (Our latest has prevented two burglaries, one to our house and one to the house next door). You don't need a piece of paper to do that..................
		
Click to expand...

Thanx for your comments, they are all very much loved and they have alot of love to give too!
From now on i will only go to rescue centres! Sorry, but been totally put off breeders now. I know there are very good ones out there but my opinions on dog breeding are changing i think. 
When i look at how many are in rescue centres it brings the question, why is dog breeding still allowed when a very large amount end up abandonned, unloved, treated inhumanly and left in rescue centres!


----------



## windand rain (12 January 2013)

Never again will I even attempt to get a dog from a rescue it was a nightmare I bought a pup after months of shilly shallying about and stupid red tape and rules
It was cheaper I know her parents she was 4 weeks old when I met her and she is a fit strong healthy dog from health tested parents
Reason for refusal was the house was too tidy and the carpets were new and cream
Reason I thought we would be good candidates
close to a field and foot path
long time dog owners
six foot new fence round the garden
Money for food vets insurance etc
competitive obedience trainers at one time
Not ancient but not young so no young children in the house all the time
I would love to have helped a dog in need but not now

As to the breeder I hope they throw the book at her as it is people like that that destroy the reputation of the good breeders


----------



## Sam77 (12 January 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			Sam I really admire people like you who by telling their story in the hope that it will stop someone else making the mistakes you made. Anyone now who googles this breeders name will find the horror stories that they created. I just wish all these breeders could be accessed by google so people would know who were to be avoided. The more people come forward and report them and use sites like this to tell their story the more chance they will go out of business.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your kind comments. 
It was thanks to another victim telling their story that i became aware of where Alfie came from. 
I've tried my hardest to get some sort of justice for these poor guys and  many of the other victims have too. Finally things are moving and hopefully all our hard work will pay off soon. We've successfully removed all her online adverts, before xmas, so that should have made a nice dent in her disgusting business. But, she's already using different names and different puppies to advertise now. We'll keep the pressure on. Unfortunately she probably wont get what she deserves and may just move on. I'm really surprised someone has not put her 6 foot under by now but hopefully one day she will upset the wrong person, if you know what i mean. 
There is alot of info about the evil one online and she will eventually be publicly exposed, i'll make sure of that, things are already set up! Just a matter of time! 
My main focus now is to educate others and i really do urge others to do the same. The more people are aware of this trade the better. No one in their right mind would knowingly buy from scum like this, knowing what torture the breeding dogs go through. The trade would die out forever! So as PuppyLove say "If we dont buy, They wont die"
Thanks again Dobiegirl, you've been a star! xxx


----------



## Sam77 (12 January 2013)

puppyalert said:



			A Dog breeders licence is required when 5 or more litters are bred in a 12 month period.

A Pet Shop Licence is required for anyone that buy in litters of puppies from breeders (usually from puppy farmers/battery dog farmers as no reputable breeder would sell litters of puppies to a dealer or pet shop). The pet shop licence holder does not have to actually sell the puppies from a pet shop (a shop on the street) Councils are known to grant pet shop licenses to people who keep the puppies in a garden shed, barn or porta cabin as examples of the accomodtion of known premises buying in and reselling puppies. 

Many people have been caught out when answering ads when looking for a puppy thinking they are visiting the breeder to view the puppies, only later to realise that the puppy was bred elsewhere usually Wales or Ireland but cannot rule out Eastern Europe either. 

That is why it is so important to do your homework before leaving home by making sure you have all the facts and have checked everything out first before visiting the premises. Contact the breed secretary of the pedigree breed you wish to purchase first before doing anything else. The KC has the full list of breed secretaries. 

Lisa Walsh is due in Court this month you will be pleased to hear.
		
Click to expand...

This highlights just how bad our laws are and how easy it is for these scum bags to make quick money. Our laws desperately need changing. x


----------



## Sam77 (12 January 2013)

Update on Alfie....

Such great news....After 14 long weeks of rest and restricted exercise, we finally have good news. There is no sign of the implant loosening and no more swelling!   The swelling has actually gone down a bit which is fantastic as it usually takes up to a year for that kind of swelling to go down! So that is more than we were hoping for! It looks good and his specialist is very happy. He said his muscles are already feeling good in that leg too which i was surprised at coz i thought it looked like his muscles were gone, shows how much i know! 

Plus the right hip, although looks and _is_ actually very severe seems to have improved a bit! Some bony growth has built up and seems to be making a false kind of socket which seems to be stabilising the joint for now. As he is not very lame on that leg and doesn't seem to be in too much pain with it, we can put off having that one replaced for now and let his left heal properly and get stronger. His right hip will more than likely still need replacing in the future but until it starts to become a problem for him, he should be ok on just pain relief for now. We can even see if reducing the painkillers makes any difference coz he's only on half the dosage for his weight anyway. 

We can now slowly start to increase his exercise and work up to two 45 min walks a day by 3 months time. We then have to phone and discuss his progress, then increase to two 90 min walks a day/normal activities by 6 months, phone again to discuss and then all being well, we go back to see him in a year!! 

Can't quite believe it yet, it's not quite sunk in that he is finally getting better! After all the struggle over the last 3 months since having the op done, he is finally getting there and we can look towards the future a bit more positively! We can let him be a puppy again, Yay. 

The task now is not to let him over do things too quickly. He is a complete loon, and his sisters all sound the same. They are all doing good too you will be happy to hear. It's gonna be a crazy day when these guys meet up, can't wait! 

So, here's to 2013. It's been a fantastic start for us already and now we can do all the things we had planned for last year. I have a feeling this year is gonna be a good one! Hope it is a good year for all you guys too. 

Lots of luv
Sam & Alfie. xxxx


----------



## EAST KENT (13 January 2013)

So do you know how many were in his litter ,and how many were so badly crippled??


----------



## s4sugar (13 January 2013)

EAST KENT said:



			So do you know how many were in his litter ,and how many were so badly crippled??


Click to expand...

This.

Did you ever get in touch with the people who owned, or previously owned, the sire?


----------



## eatmyshorts (13 January 2013)

What a terrible story this thread has told, & i'm so sorry that so many of you & your dogs have had to suffer due to terrible low life human beings only out for what they can get. We all make mistakes, some harder to recover from than others, but it becomes experience if we learn from & share it. Well done to the major contributors in this situation for their committent & determination in seeing justice done. Let's hope someone rots in Hell. 

To the person who said they'd never get a dog from a rescue home - you've obviously just visited the wrong one - there are lots out there - don't tar them all with the same brush.

Good luck Alfie, let's hope you & your young owner get to catch up on all the fun you've missed out on very soon xx

(From an owner of one rescue dog, one left behind by the gypsies, & two pups who were just in desperate need of good homes xx)


----------



## windand rain (13 January 2013)

I am delighted Alfie is doing better and good luck with your campaign

I can assure you it wasnt only one rescue and I am not the only one thoroughly fed up with the red tape and stupid rules and went out and bought a puppy.
Since I first went looking I have seen far more stories maybe anecdotal and not true but hundreds of people are turned down for the silliest of reasons.
 One was turned down because she lived on a farm and had too much space. People are regularly turned down because they have an elderly dog and it hasnt been neutered so they are not allowed a rescue. Another turned down because her garden was down a flight of stairs I could go on by all means try and adopt it is a great thing to do if you can stand the nonsense but personally never again I truly believe it is easier to adopt a child than a dog now a days.
Maybe I wont want to adopt anyway now as I dont think I would want to mutilate a dog because of fashion and silly rules either if neutering is not needed on medical grounds it is immoral to me and shouldnt be done for convenience but then I am responsible enough not to breed my dog. I can also deal with  entire behaviour and a b1tch being in season


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 January 2013)

windandrain, I agree with a lot of your post re rescues, I used to do homechecks for a breed rescue and used to get very frustrated with some of their restrictions,  so much so that I often applied my own common sense rather than the set in concrete rules.
However, I would take issue with you re spaying, I am sure you are responsible enough to deal with a bitch in season, but personally that is not the reason I would  choose to spay.  I have had bitches all my life and have only had one accidental mating, and that wasn't even unplanned as such, we intended to use the dog just not at that season, and the bitch was on her 23rd day!  However, I have had bitches with pyometra, 2 survived after surgery, but 2 years ago I lost my old GSD bitch to a closed pyo, she had very few symptoms and although she came through the op she didn't recover and was pts 3 days later.  For this reason I have just had my bitch done at 4 years old and her daughter will be done in the next 12 months or so.  To lose a bitch to something that could have been avoided is very hard.


----------



## CAYLA (14 January 2013)

It amazes me how many people think they are the perfect home in their mind, but actually are not and it probabaly would surprise people if I taped some home checks and you actually heard what I heard or saw

I don't turn many down I can usually tell if someone is gormless over the phone and that saves a visit.
These are dogs we have cared for and we wish them to have the best life and home they can after what some of them have been through we don't wish to just place them in a home for the sake of it!

I will rehome to people who work, to people in flats to people with entire dogs, to homes with young children, to the elderly, to people living on a farm/with land.

However a few scenarios here (it depends on the home) and each one individually, one home I went to there was an entire basset and the whole time I was there it humped the living daylights out of the very elderly basset female, not once did the lazy arse owner stop that dog and the elder bitch looked thoroughly fed up (she wanted a tiny jrt) we had!, was I going to place her in there to be raped repeatidly by this dog whilst the feckless owner did nowt like she did with this ancient bitch (was I hell)
Does not mean to say I have never homed a bitch in a home with an entire dog (ours are all neutered) you can't save a dogs life destined for a yellow bag and risk it being (bred from)

An upstairs flat with steep/long stair way, would I rehome a small puppy in toilet training stages in there (probably not) would I rehome a fully trained dog in there (yes). We have gone there and done that and rehomed dogs into flats and aswell as the good responsible homes we have also had returns (because the dog could not wait as long as it took the owner to get dressed and have breakfast and fanny on expecting the dog to cross it's legs esp on  a morning!

Someone with farm land/ unsecured excess land (indeed they can have a dog) but they must have a fenced off area no matter how small, as much as I hear the whole (it has a million acres to run in) it also has to settle in and be kept on lead for a few weeks and have a garden for the toilet, esp a dog who is not overly keen on doing it's business on the lead and if it's a pup that needs out every few hours then sure we can be told it will be put on a lead and taken out but thats not going to happen in all cases and sure enough it hasn not and the dog bounces right back.
Here is a god example, a man phones for a dog (lurcher) to be precise, lives on a farm with 4 acres, I ask does he have any secure garden what so ever?"no" he said, but maybe it would have been an idea to do that as my last dog ran off and was killed 4 weeks ago when I let him out, I did not think he would stray off the land, I opened the door and he was off like a shot", this was a dog with previous good recall! great I thought (and you want a lurcher I have had in my care for the last 6 months) NO!
I have even rehomed to people with no garden who have no choice but to go out and walk the dog however with acres of land to many are far to tempted to let a new dog run off to soon, for as many sensible people there are gormless people simples!

I however do find that whatever I request and I think is well in reason people do it, we are a good reputable rescue and put alot of work into our dogs so I feel people are willing to meet us half way in erecting secure areas, heightening fences, and we have had people neuter dogs also after a discussion, alot admitting when asked the dog is "a serial humper" the last was a gentleman with a mini daxi, our female was of course neutered but the man knew this dog was a humping machine and so we asked him to neuter him as we did not want her humped 24/7 and he did as we asked and got the lovely little daxi girl we had (what so hard about that).

I have even had my OH put fences up and gates on for people in order for them to have a dog! (free of charge)

The breeder in question, well she sounds like a money grabbing greedy irresponsible ass wipe who will also give anyone a dog for some £££££££££!


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 January 2013)

Windandrain, I too hope you are lucky enough not to ever have a bitch go through pyometra. No, I hadn't heard of it either until we nearly lost my 12 year old dog of a lifetime.

Sam, you must love Alfie very much, you are a much more committed owner than I would be in those circumstances


----------



## windand rain (14 January 2013)

I have had a bitch with pyometra she survived her surgery and lived a good few years longer but I still wont spay my bitch unless it is as a medical necessity Lots of people spay at after the first season OK for some but disasterous for others It doesnt prevent mammary cancer and bears quite a high risk of incontinence. Spay before a first season and the risk of cancer is reduced but the risk of incontinence is increased not every entire bitch will suffer from Pyometra but some will. There are several on line reports to substantiate these facts and a lot of research I do know I would rather take a chance on a girl getting pyo than take a chance on either having an incontinent dog for 12 years or more or having it on medication for that time. Spaying can also make a bitch more aggressive
There is of course some merit in spaying if you dont want to worry about pyo
or puppies especially on medical grounds
  Apart from the obvious humping things again which may or may not be cured by castration why would anyone castrate a male. It is often the cause of dogs becoming more aggressive and can alter the metabolism to make them fat and lazy ok you may say keep the dog on a diet but poor ****** wont have many pleasures in life if it isnt allowed to eat.
There is no guarantee castration will stop males fighting either as neutered animals can and do become more aggressive


----------



## CAYLA (15 January 2013)

Nothing is fail safe and to say spaying after a first season wont prevent mammary cancer is a little lacking in info, more accuratley to say that spaying before a first or after a first will drastically reduce to completely nul the risks of mammary cancer would be more accurate, the more the reproductive system is left to mature and the more seasons a bitch has the more risk she has of mammary cancers in mid to later life, which of course does not stop there as we well know mammary cancers can metastize at a alarming rate so by the time you have found even a pea size lump it's probably to late even after that mammary strip op!
My dogs get a descent meal infact im feedng more now than before neuter (all of them) as they get a lot of exercise (that is where their lifes pleasures come from alot of post op weight gain is due to the initial rest period then lack of exercise there after and alot of those dogs would be more likely to be porkers before the op.
I am also going to have to strongly disagree with males or females becoming more aggressive after castration/spay again im not just comparing pets here im talking about dealing with hundreds of dogs in a year, year in and year out and can tell you I have never ever seen heightened aggression manifest/or be an after issue as consiquence of neutering dogs or bitches infact quite the opposite

I have never had a bitch with mammary cancer or incontinence, I currently have 2 large breed mature bitches over 10 and a smaller/medium breed bitch over 10 and a medium bitch over 6 with no incontinence issues and all neutered when younger however my friend has an incontinent 7 year old rough collie who she can't have spayed and she is funnily enough incontinent and as you can imagine she stinks due to her hair Again there is a risk of incontinence in spaying esp with larger breeds but larger breed bitches weather neutered or not commonly suffer incontinence later in life, at work we have a fair number of entire bitches on propalin/incurin interestingly. And to add I have seen many bitches go through pyo some pull through and some don't and it's horrendous and indeed im affraid I would choose to have an incontinent bitch on meds than have her go through a pyo. But each to their own fredom of choice and all that, I have 10 well well behaved and very slender and healthy and happy dogs all neutered
I can't say I see many lazy dogs either, generally lazy owners unless they are feeding their dogs to the point of cruelty or the have thyroid issues or are on steroids.
I can answer the dog castration question too from my own point of view.....I don't want them to be at heightened risk of testicular cancer, if I dont spot it in time there is a heightened risk of metastizing before the average owner would have any clue unless ball feeling/spotting is carried out regurlarly) also to cut the risk of prostate cancer. I don't need to do it for behavioural reasons but understand why owners do as it does in most cases than NOT calm down over amourous sexual behaviours and can make a dog more bidable and calm  aggression, again I can compare plenty of before and afters


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 January 2013)

Totally agree Cayla, I would rather have my bitch still here and incontinent than lose her to pyo!   
With regards to the other points, I have never found heightened aggression or weight gain in spayed bitches or males (only had 2 of the latter) but of course not had many,  the fact that you can say the same after seeing so many neutered dogs is enough for me.


----------



## windand rain (15 January 2013)

As you say each to their own There is a lot of science to support my view as there is support yours it is up to the individual.
I have seen a wonderful labrador bitch who used to play with mine turn aggressive overnight attacking everything in sight so I have seen the increased aggression and on more than one occasion in both sexes


----------



## Synne (15 January 2013)

As you say each to their own There is a lot of science to support my view as there is support yours it is up to the individual.
I have seen a wonderful labrador bitch who used to play with mine turn aggressive overnight attacking everything in sight so I have seen the increased aggression and on more than one occasion in both sexes
		
Click to expand...

Please post some links to the science that show that spaying after the first season doesn't prevent mammary cancer; that the risk of incontinence is high after spaying; that dogs (both sexes) with no previous behaviour problems become more aggressive "overnight" after neutering; and that neutered dogs become fat and lazy if allowed to eat. Unfortunately, I seem to have missed all those research studies and articles that you are referring to - I would therefore be very interested in reading them. (Particularly as they apparently contradict what I see every day in my working life.)

As you say, there is plenty of support that show the opposite - i therefore won't bore you with quoting the extensive research that is available.  However, for the benefit of those less knowledgeable than yourself I can summarise: the risk of mammary cancer is significantly reduced if spayed young - at least up to the age of two years - less research is done on older bitches, but there is belief later spaying also does have an effect; there is certainly a risk of urinary incontinence, but the risk is far from high; well-socialised dogs with a normal, strong mentality and no previous behaviour problems do not turn aggressive just because they are neutered - however, it may occur in anxious males that become even more insecure and anxious when they lose their testosterone (other aggressive neutered dogs will have had behaviour issues before the op - they are often neutered because the owner wrongfully thought that castration would "calm them down" without doing anything further to improve the behaviour problems); nowadays there are plenty of types of dog  food available where the neutered dog can eat the same volume and be as satisfied as entire dogs without becoming fat or lazy - fat and lazy neutered dogs are purely a result of bad management from the owners, and if those people had entire dogs they too would most likely be just as fat and lazy.

I am sure you also haven't missed the studies that have found that up to 75% of entire bitches suffer from pyometra/cystic endometrial hyperplasia or similar uterine problems at some point in their life - all conditions that are cured (or prevented) by ovariohysterectomy. Furthermore, you are probably also aware of that approximately 71% of entire bitches develop mammary cancer. For anyone else that are surprised by these high percentages, I can tell you that they correlate pretty accurately with what we see in this country where the majority of dogs and bitches are kept entire. Very different from countries where neutering at a young age is a lot more common.

As you say - each to their own - you do what you think best with your dogs and I do with mine. However, when you say there is plenty of science that show the opposite of what several of us that work with hundreds of dogs every year see again and again - I am sure there are others that also would like to see it.


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 January 2013)

Good post Synne and I agree with MM,Cayla and CC Over the years I had quite a few dogs(nothing like the amount of Cayla) and had them spayed & neutered and never had a problem with incontinence,aggression or running to fat  and their heads havnt shrunk


----------



## windand rain (16 January 2013)

http://www.medi-vet.com/UrinaryIncontinence.html
I found another reason not to neuter males and some females as it increases the risk of cancer especially bone cancer. Figures I have read that pyo occurs in 23% of unspayed bitches and to be honest that is closer to my experience rather than 75%
http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## windand rain (16 January 2013)

Behavioral and Physical Effects of Spaying and Neutering Domestic Dogs (Canis familiaris)

Summary of findings detailed in a Masters thesis submitted to and accepted by Hunter College

by Parvene Farhoody in May, 2010.

© 2010 Parvene Farhoody & M. Christine Zink

Spaying and neutering domestic dogs is generally accepted as a relatively benign procedure conducted on millions of dogs each year. The view of spaying and neutering as benign and perhaps even beneficial to dogs has been based on extremely limited scientific study of how gonadectomy affects dog behavior and physiology. To investigate this, a 101-question survey called the Canine Behavior and Research Questionnaire was used to collect information on seven behavioral characteristics for 10,839 dogs. The C-BARQ is a qualitative behavioral assessment instrument created by James Serpell and his colleagues at the Center for the Interaction of Animals and Society at the University of Pennsylvania. At this time, it is the only behavioral assessment questionnaire that has been peer-reviewed and found to be reliable and valid (Hsu & Serpell, 2003). Behavioral characteristics of intact male and female dogs were compared with those of four groups of neutered dogs: those neutered at or before 6 months, between 7 and 12 months, between 13 and 18 months, and after 18 months. Our data showed that the behavior of neutered dogs was significantly different from that of intact dogs in ways that contradict the prevailing view. Among the findings, neutered dogs were more aggressive, fearful, excitable, and less trainable than intact dogs. In addition, we measured eight individual bone lengths plus the height of 202 agility competition dogs to determine whether gonadectomy affected bone lengths. Preliminary analysis revealed significant differences in bone growth between the intact and neutered groups. These findings strongly support the need for an immediate re-evaluation of the current recommendation to spay or neuter dogs to prevent or treat behavior problems, and an equally pressing need to more fully examine the wide range of physical effects of spaying and neutering pet dogs.



 Aggression scores in male dogs neutered at different ages compared with intact male dogs. There was a significantly higher aggression score in neutered dogs as compared to intact dogs regardless of the age at which the dogs were neutered.



. Aggression scores in female dogs spayed at different ages compared with intact female dogs. There was a highly significant increase in aggression score of dogs spayed at 12 months or earlier as compared to intact dogs.

 Fear and anxiety scores in male dogs neutered at different ages compared with intact male dogs. There was a significant increase in fear and anxiety scores in neutered dogs as compared to intact dogs regardless of the age at which the dogs were neutered Figure 4. Fear and anxiety scores in neutered dogs compared with intact dogs. A, all intact females (green) compared with all neutered females (red). B, all intact males (green) compared with all neutered males (red). C, all intact male and female dogs (green) compared with all neutered male and female dogs. D, all intact and neutered females (open triangle) compared with all intact and neutered males (open circle). In all cases,spayed or neutered dogshad higher excitability scores.





. Comparison of bone length between the scapula and ulna of intact and neutered light-boned large dogs. From left: intact male dogs compared with neutered male dogs, intact female dogs compared with neutered female dogs, all intact dogs compared with all neutered dogs. Spayed females had significantly longer scapula:ulna ratios than intact females.

 Comparison of bone length between the scapula and metacarpals of intact and neutered light-boned large dogs. From left: intact male dogs compared with neutered male dogs, intact female dogs compared with spayed female dogs, all intact dogs compared with all neutered dogs. Spayed females had significantly longer scapula:metacarpal ratios than intact females.

Summary

The above data is just a small sample of the significant data that were determined in this study. By using large a sample of dogs than any used previously to examine behavior in dogs, we found significant correlations between neutering dogs and increases in aggression, fear and anxiety, and excitability, regardless of the age at which the dog was neutered. There were also significant correlations between neutering and decreases in trainability and responsiveness to cues. The other three behavioral categories examined (miscellaneous behavior problems, attachment and attention-seeking behavior, and separation-related behavior) showed some association with neutering, but these differed more substantially depending on the age at which the dog was neutered. The overall trend seen in all these behavioral data was that the earlier the dog was neutered, the more negative the effect on the behavior. A difference in bone length was found between neutered and intact dogs, suggesting that neutering has an effect on bone growth, which may be related to other orthopedic effects documented in the literature. Examination of changes in bone length of gonadectomized dogs is continuing.
Sorry cant find the original now there were graphs to demonstrate the statistics

I may add that there are very good reasons to spay or neuter but not ones I am prepared to risk for my dog Your experience is obviously different to mine
The only bitch I had spayed due to pyo subsequently had to be PTS due to noise phobia it was so bad it caused her to self harm and destroy her feet even simple noises of every day living caused her to panic and bite and tear at her own feet and skin until she tore great chunks out of herself Some people may think that is acceptable and possible to control but believe me I tried everything possible including every drug under the sun to keep her
The black bitch I referred to earlier was a sweet heart and is now growling and attacking other dogs she is still kind with humans though so that is a bonus. A friends jack russel was neutered because he humped thing he still does in fact he does it more
 I have owned in my lifetime more than 20 bitches only one has ever had pyo. She was one of two I had spayed the other was a german shepherd who died at a younger age due to brain cancer she was only 7 every other dog I have owned has lived to be in their teens even the one who I had to have PTS was 12 going on 13.
I have never had a dog with dementia, testicular cancer, bone cancer or behavioural issues apart from the one with noise phobia
I have always had breeds that according to the lists are most likely to suffer these things labradors, german shepherds, cavaliers, newfoundlands and golden retrievers.
I am certain if I looked I would be able to find more evidence and as I say it each to their own but is the trend to neuter harming dogs  well I dont know what I do know is that purely for the reason of controlling unwanted litters it is a good idea for many owners as they cannot be trusted to be responsible and not have accidental matings and mixed breed puppies and of course it is essential that one or other of the dogs is neutered in a household of mix sex animals as that is asking for trouble. 
At the beginning of this discussion I did say I wasnt sure but nothing anyone has said has convinced me in a single dog household that is necessary or even advisable to have my dog spayed


----------



## eatmyshorts (16 January 2013)

I completely disagree (for reasons already extensively stated). Are you a bloke, per chance? And when you went to the dog rescue place which declined to let you have a dog, and made you vow never to rescue a dog again, did you happen to voice these opinions?


----------



## eatmyshorts (16 January 2013)

windand rain said:



			I have had a bitch with pyometra she survived her surgery and lived a good few years longer but I still wont spay my bitch unless it is as a medical necessity
		
Click to expand...

Huge contradiction! You then went on to say that there is some merit in spaying if you don't want to have to worry about pyo or puppies on medical grounds! If your bitch had been my dog she would never have had pyo in the first place and not have had to endure surgery.


----------



## windand rain (16 January 2013)

No very much a female and of course you are entitles to your opinion and I mine. Again no  I did not discuss these views as  I was open minded and quite prepared to listen to any view. I also did my research after I had bought my recent addition.
Apart from it being a necessary evil because people are too irresponsible to care for entire dogs what good reason is there . There is as still a small chance of a spayed bitch getting pyo although admittedly smaller than an entire one. There are if you had read the research compelling reasons not to spay or neuter Bone cancer increasing to up to 60% being one.
Yes it is a contradiction that was to concede that some people will never be able to care for an entire properly. The only reason in my view to neuter is for health grounds but some are blinded to the other risks How many people are Making informed decisions on whether to spay or neuter were you as an member of the general public actually told of the risks of incontinence, bone cancer and increased aggression I very much doubt it
As I said I have one pyo in more than 20 bitches over a life time and never a case of testicular cancer the risk of which is under 1% anyway
Maybe I have been lucky
Before I studied the consequences I was a bit ambivalent about spay neuter not sure why I was against it but it didnt sit right to mutilate a dog and perform unnecessary surgery for what seems on the surface laziness and irresponsibility.
As to my bitch never having had pyo if she had been spayed maybe not but she still would have suffered the spay surgery which is exactly the same surgery if less of an emergency. Dogs can and do die of the spay surgery too as with any major surgery there is always a risk.
As I have repeatedly said It is the owners choice but I do wish they were fully informed before making the decision then it is up to them. I went along with the spay if you dont want to breed ine because we had a bitch and dog but I wish I never had my beautiful German Shepherd bitch died at 7 years old due to cancer I dont know if it was the spay that caused that or not just like you can never 100% tell me it wasnt


----------



## twiglet84 (16 January 2013)

I think having an unspayed bitch at home that isnt being used for breeding purposes is selfish and irresponsible. 

You are preventing fatal conditions by spaying such as pyo's, massively reducing the risk of mammary cancer, and remove the chance of phantom pregnancies - why would you not want to do that for your animal?? If your bitch gets an open pyo you may be lucky in saving her life but if its closed it is much harder to spot!! Why risk your bitches life with a condition that you can prevent!! 

In 10 years i've only seen 1 bitch have post spaying incontinence! I think thats pretty good odds! Cant understand why people wouldnt want to have it done! 

Not to mention the cost implication - people tell me they cant afford to have their bitch spayed - either dont have a pet then or get a voucher or assistance from charity! It'll cost a damn site more if your bitch gets a pyo!


----------



## windand rain (16 January 2013)

Yes maybe in your view in mine the risks of cancer and incontinence and death from the surgery is just as valid a reason for not doing so I will repeat yet again everyone has the right to decide what is best for there dog based on informed consent. I have found that the negative information is pretty much ignored or brushed aside. You have had one in 10 years in 50 years of owning dogs I have had one with pyo. Individuals have to base their decisions on either their own experiences or advice from a vet, the vet may well be advocating spay and neuter on financial grounds after all it is a nice little earner for them.
I would quite happily spay or neuter if a vet could give a very good reason for performing major surgery on a dog that didnt include a 23% possibility of  infection in the future or the belief that it could prevent testicular cancer which is only a 1% risk anyway. The op isnt pain free it is debilitating for a short time and could quite possibly be construed as cruelty in its own right. Spay on medical grounds I have no issue with if a bitch gets pyo then obviously it is a medical emergency. Only 1% of sufferers of pyo die so that is 1% of 23% pretty good odds I expect. A risk level of about .23% of the female population will die.
Cost implications are the same If you cant afford emergency care for your dog then you shouldnt own a dog either


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 January 2013)

I wonder if anyone has done any research on dogs which are intact and b******d off after a bitch in season and been killed on the road, I know of 3 in the last 2 years. Thieves are attracted to intact dogs to be used for breeding purposes another plus in my book for getting your dogs fixed. We have an epidemic in this country of dogs in rescue all the result of not neutering or spaying, a push from someone like the Dogs Trust and the RSPCA for cheap subsidized neutering and spaying would probabley halve this.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (16 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			Huge contradiction! You then went on to say that there is some merit in spaying if you don't want to have to worry about pyo or puppies on medical grounds! If your bitch had been my dog she would never have had pyo in the first place and not have had to endure surgery.
		
Click to expand...

 




 

I'm sorry, but I presume that you mean that had it been your bitch she would have been spayed. And it sounds as if you seem to know of a way to spay a bitch without any surgery that needs to be endured? 


Personally I believe that there is dangers with going through anaesthesia/surgery, whether that is to spay a healthy animal or to spay due to pyometra, even though there is probably less risk to do surgery on a healthy animal, it doesn't mean that there is 100% no risk involved.


----------



## EAST KENT (16 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			Huge contradiction! You then went on to say that there is some merit in spaying if you don't want to have to worry about pyo or puppies on medical grounds! If your bitch had been my dog she would never have had pyo in the first place and not have had to endure surgery.
		
Click to expand...

Oh do tell..you know how to spay without major surgery?Do tell the RVC they are obviously way behind the times!


----------



## eatmyshorts (16 January 2013)

windand rain said:



			I have had a bitch with pyometra she survived her surgery and lived a good few years longer but I still wont spay my bitch unless it is as a medical necessity Lots of people spay at after the first season OK for some but disasterous for others It doesnt prevent mammary cancer and bears quite a high risk of incontinence. Spay before a first season and the risk of cancer is reduced but the risk of incontinence is increased not every entire bitch will suffer from Pyometra but some will. There are several on line reports to substantiate these facts and a lot of research I do know I would rather take a chance on a girl getting pyo than take a chance on either having an incontinent dog for 12 years or more or having it on medication for that time. Spaying can also make a bitch more aggressive
There is of course some merit in spaying if you dont want to worry about pyo
or puppies especially on medical grounds
  Apart from the obvious humping things again which may or may not be cured by castration why would anyone castrate a male. It is often the cause of dogs becoming more aggressive and can alter the metabolism to make them fat and lazy ok you may say keep the dog on a diet but poor ****** wont have many pleasures in life if it isnt allowed to eat.
There is no guarantee castration will stop males fighting either as neutered animals can and do become more aggressive
		
Click to expand...




FinnishLapphund said:








 

I'm sorry, but I presume that you mean that had it been your bitch she would have been spayed. And it sounds as if you seem to know of a way to spay a bitch without any surgery that needs to be endured? 


Personally I believe that there is dangers with going through anaesthesia/surgery, whether that is to spay a healthy animal or to spay due to pyometra, even though there is probably less risk to do surgery on a healthy animal, it doesn't mean that there is 100% no risk involved.
		
Click to expand...

To the last two people - Oh for goodness sake,  don' t be so pedantic, I am sure you know fine well what I meant by the context in which I was speaking. I wrote that when I was tired so shoot me!


----------



## windand rain (16 January 2013)

I did wonder and I keep repeating you are entitled to your opinion so I hope no one is going to be rude to each other.
You would appear not to have read or understood, I am not sure which, the basis on which I have made my decision I am prepared to accept that you and some others prefer to spay and take the risk of your dog dying  during unnecessary  surgery or from cancer or  from the many other diseased that spaying can cause including a tenuous link to diabetes and a stronger link to thyroid issues.
The chance of a dog dying of pyometra surgery is 0.25% I dont have the figures for those who die of pyo itself so I cannot comment but less than a quarter of bitches will get pyo according to the statistics I have seen.
Or those that die during spay surgery so again I cannot answer that one just that every surgery carries a risk on its own
All I am asking is tha people are given the whole story before they are asked to decide on neutering their animals


----------



## FinnishLapphund (16 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			To the last two people - Oh for goodness sake,  don' t be so pedantic, I am sure you know fine well what I meant by the context in which I was speaking. I wrote that when I was tired so shoot me!
		
Click to expand...

When I read your other reply, I thought that you sound like a person that believes that surgery on a healthy animal, is completely without risk and therefore hardly could be counted as real surgery.

So no, I didn't know, that is why I used the confused smiley and said that it sounds like...


----------



## eatmyshorts (16 January 2013)

W&R, I have indeed read & understood, I just disagree, like many others. FL, glad I was able to clear that up. I am fully aware of the risks of surgery, but that is a whole other discussion we could search for statistics for. Most vets will ensure a dog having non- urgent surgery is fit enough to minimise risk as much as possible. If your dog is suffering from pyometra, your choices about when it is done are very limited. I have both delayed neutering until a dog was in healthy enough condition  to have it (a very skinny stray) and declined surgery where I considered the risk too high (an old dog with a very large fast growing thyroid tumour too close to vital structures).


----------



## eatmyshorts (16 January 2013)

You've obviously done your research and based your ddecisions on that plus your own personal experiences, which is what we all do. While I have no doubt you are responsible enough to keep entire dogs, I am sure the same can't be said for everyone.

 It's probably best we just agree to disagree - this thread has gone rather off topic.


----------



## Sam77 (20 January 2013)

EAST KENT

We've found 4 of Alfie's sisters so far, sadly, all have Severe Hip Dysplasia and one poor girl has Elbow Dysplasia too. 
However, despite thier problems, they are coming through this ok. They are all very strong dogs and have great temprements and are full of life and energy. They are all in very loving homes and we're all getting them through this nightmare. It's been a tough journey and still not quite over yet but we wont let it beat us. These gorgeous dogs deserve a happy painfree life and they will get it, just might take a bit of time.
It's truly amazing how dogs can cope with pain!!


----------



## Sam77 (20 January 2013)

s4sugar said:



			This.

Did you ever get in touch with the people who owned, or previously owned, the sire?
		
Click to expand...

I believe Trading Standards have investigated every avenue. Only a matter of time and we'll all know the whole story! Can't wait! xxx


----------



## Sam77 (20 January 2013)

eatmyshorts said:



			What a terrible story this thread has told, & i'm so sorry that so many of you & your dogs have had to suffer due to terrible low life human beings only out for what they can get. We all make mistakes, some harder to recover from than others, but it becomes experience if we learn from & share it. Well done to the major contributors in this situation for their committent & determination in seeing justice done. Let's hope someone rots in Hell. 

To the person who said they'd never get a dog from a rescue home - you've obviously just visited the wrong one - there are lots out there - don't tar them all with the same brush.

Good luck Alfie, let's hope you & your young owner get to catch up on all the fun you've missed out on very soon xx

(From an owner of one rescue dog, one left behind by the gypsies, & two pups who were just in desperate need of good homes xx)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the Good Luck wishes. They are already catching up on the fun, in the snow! Alfie loves it, but have to be careful he don't slip. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (20 January 2013)

CAVE CANEM

Thank you. I've tried my best for him. It would have been easy to give him the needle, but that just wasn't an option for me. He was wanted too much. I had to get him fixed up and give him the happy life i promised to give him when i first saw him. He has so much character and is a lovely family dog and loved very much by all of us. He is like a son to me and i couldn't bear to be without him now, not after all we've been through.
My son has his best friend back and this year we are not going to be stuck at home, we're going to be in the great outdoors every day! We live real close to a great beach so will be fantastic to be able to take Alfie back there soon. Really miss our beach walks!


----------



## ljsimsy (20 May 2013)

gingerthing said:



			My advice would be to ring trading standards with your complaint about her, they will log your details. Already they have a huge backlog of complaints against her and RSPCA have her on record too. This is what I did, trading standards have confiscated all her 'puppy paperwork', and she is under investigation for fraud
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, I have just been browsing this site and have come across Lisa Walsh (dog breeder) quite alot, I just wondered if there was anything else you could tell me about her and her dogs, we have a black lab (Toby) purchased from a couple in Norwich, but he originally came from greenacres farm, he has been treated for gastroenteritis problems and now we think he has hip dysplasia, as he can't run properly and waddles when he walks. I'm so upset and angry at having bought a dog (we got him from pre loved.com website) at six months, I'm guessing the people that sold him, knew he had this, after reading other peoples horrific stories it sounds very similar to other dogs bred at greenacres, is this lady still breeing here ? (please tell me she's not) ! just wondered if you had any other information that may be of help. our dogs dob is 25.03.12 - many thanks - lisa


----------



## s4sugar (20 May 2013)

Hi Lisa,
Sorry your dog is not healthy and you are not alone. We have no way of knowing the parentage of your dog as any documents are unreliable as the place was a puppy farm outlet.
The chance are that you are seeing HD & possibly elbow displaysia too. Your vet can give a better prognosis than we can.


----------



## ljsimsy (20 May 2013)

Does anyone else have a labrador that was born on the 25th March 2012 that originally came from Lisa Walsh - Greenacres Farm, I am trying to trace our Toby's brothers and sisters to find out what their health is like ?


----------



## Sam77 (21 May 2013)

I've just PM'd you ljsimsy. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (21 May 2013)

Just PM'd you. xxx



ljsimsy said:



			Hi there, I have just been browsing this site and have come across Lisa Walsh (dog breeder) quite alot, I just wondered if there was anything else you could tell me about her and her dogs, we have a black lab (Toby) purchased from a couple in Norwich, but he originally came from greenacres farm, he has been treated for gastroenteritis problems and now we think he has hip dysplasia, as he can't run properly and waddles when he walks. I'm so upset and angry at having bought a dog (we got him from pre loved.com website) at six months, I'm guessing the people that sold him, knew he had this, after reading other peoples horrific stories it sounds very similar to other dogs bred at greenacres, is this lady still breeing here ? (please tell me she's not) ! just wondered if you had any other information that may be of help. our dogs dob is 25.03.12 - many thanks - lisa
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam77 (21 May 2013)

Hi everyone.
Just a quick note to say I will be updating you all on this hopefully tonight.
So many more victims have contacted me. It's totally devastating to find so many poorly dogs from this one evil twisted piece of work! She's not a breeder or even human, makes my skin crawl!!!!
I will be back later. If anyone wants to PM me about anything then please feel free. Thanks. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2013)

Hi everyone.
A lot has happened so this will probably be a long post, sorry, Ill keep it as short as poss
Firstly, Alfie has been struggling a bit lately & had to have more x-rays. Unfortunately his right hip has got alot worse, there is now lots of arthritic bone growth around it which was supporting his hip but the top of his femur bone has worn away causing the whole leg to move upwards, which has made it 1cm shorter than the other leg. Unfortunately he needs it replacing now, he wont be able to cope much longer so his vet thinks it's best to get it done sooner rather than later. Hes booked in to have his 2nd total hip replacement next month.
He's been loving all his longer walks recently and being free again but now he's gonna wonder what he's done wrong with having it all taken away again. I just hope he understands and praying he will stay calmer on recovery this time too! 
It will be a much trickier op due to the amount of arthritic growth, everything they do will have to be exact! Not looking forward to doing it all again and even worse having to put poor Alfie through it again! But Ive got to do it for him so he can live that happy, pain free life i promised him. Thank god we're covered, he's cost a small fortune so far! Hell be ok though. His operated hip is doing fine, near perfect, so thats good! Hes still a very happy bouncy lab but does feel the pain when hes overdun it!

One of his sisters, Holly, is not so good and was nearly pts. She has Hip & Elbow Dysplasia very severely. Both hips have been replaced & thankfully was covered by insurance which dont renew till December. So now they are franticly trying to raise the £3500 they need to get Hollys elbows sorted. Shes a fruitloop just like Alfie and sometimes seems to cope well with the pain but other times she just crys so much, bless her, wish I could do something to help them! Her hips are now in great condition on a plus note.

Alfies other 2 sister are doing ok. Macey had both hips done at same time but a FHO operation instead, she coped amazingly well and is fully recovered which is brilliant!

Alfies other sister Bella is a bit of a funny one! Sounds a bit more of a loon than Alfie, if thats possible, and her hip x-rays are just as bad, but, she seems to cope with it. Bella also has Elbow Dysplasia & a crack in her elbow!! But she still manages to keep her owner on her toes. Shes on medication to reduce pain/swelling and shes on a diet! Doing ok for now, but one day the time will probably come when they will have to operate. Not having adequate insurance has left the owner in a bit of a dilemma so is now trying to raise the funds!

More victims have contacted me including a very sad story of a 7 month old Lab with very severe bilateral H/D. He had Giardia and another African parasite at 1st, not sure on details of the parasite but the poor dog didn't respond to antibiotics well and has only recently come off them. The owner also had to have antibiotics but thankfully she didn't become too ill. The poor dog couldn't even sit down/walk properly and only a month ago was allowed to go outside on walks! Poor thing.

So, I now have 3 litters that have severe Hip Dysplasia, youd think they would have locked the bitch up by now wouldnt you? Sadly, thats not the case!
Im limited to what I can say about the case but as the following has already been printed in the local paper, I dont see any harm in sharing it on here.

The following was printed recently in the Norwich Evening News
*Fraud charges denied by puppy trader.*
A puppy trader denied fraud charges and the transfer of criminal property when she appeared at Norwich Crown Court.
Lisa Walsh,46,of Mill Road, Barnham Broom, near Wymondham, pleaded not guilty to participating in a fraudulent business, in that she knowingly carried on a dog breeding business for a fraudulent purpose by advertising that puppies sold by her were pedigree Kennel Club registered when they were not and providing false documentation purporting to show that puppies sold has been vaccinated when they had not.
She also denied transferring criminal property, namely the sum of £43,652 into a Norwich and Peterborough account knowing or believing it to be the proceeds of fraudulent from her dog breeding business.
Walsh also denied a further fraud charge of stating that the mother of a Labrador puppy sold by her was a pedigree Kennel Club registered dam.
She also denied another fraud charge that she dishonestly made a false representation by stating that the mother of two black Labrador puppies sold by her was a pedigree Kennel Club dam.
She also denied a fifth charge of fraud. dishonestly and intending to make a gain for herself of £495,by making a false representation by stating that the mother of a puppy sold by her was a pedigree.
Her case was adjourned for trial and Walsh was given conditional bail, with the condition being that she does not sell any puppies.

.So, as you can see, no animal cruelty charges!! I was told its very difficult to prove someone is breeding ill dogs with the intent to sell ill puppies! So my argument now is, we now have 3 different litters with severe H/D, 4 from Alfies litter, 1 from a litter in March and 2 from a litter in September 2012, and thats just the ones I know about, there must be many more! How on earth they dont see fit to charge her with every animal cruelty charge there is, is beyond me! I just hope our court system sees the whole picture and listens to all the victims! Each & every story is so heart-breaking!
Also, seeing as all these dogs, and some owners, have been initially ill when brought home, does this not count as some form of animal wrongdoings? In my eyes it does and due to the nature of their illnesses, these puppies must have shown signs of illness before being sold so she must have knowingly sold sick animals, right? The sick dogs that were and that are still being reported have all been different litters and even different breeds of dog so how can this not prove she is knowingly selling ill dogs?
Our laws and dog breeding regulations desperately need changing. I just wish there was a way to stop this damn trade!

If anyone would like more info please feel free to private message me especially if you think you are a victim. Things are in place and you may be able to help get this evil piece of work punished for what she has done.
There is also a group on facebook you can join to gain more info on this. The page is set up by a lovely lady called Dawn who is also a victim. Other victims are on there so if you are looking for littermates that is a good place to start or contact me.

I will update on Alfie soon but as far as the case goes, I think it will be a good couple of months before anything new happens.

Thanks for reading, thanks for this page-its a great awareness tool and thanks to all the kind people on here that have helped, its very much appreciated!
Take care guys & have a good evening, well, whats left of it anyway. xxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 May 2013)

Unbelievable as its one long horror story, poor dogs and poor owners, I hope they throw the book at her but I wont hold my breath.

Alfie is lucky to have you and I wish you and all the other dogs and owners well.

When you read she made nearly forty four thousand from this enterprise it just beggars belief.


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 May 2013)

Thanks for the update Sam.  I'm not too suprised at the money she has made Dg,  if you are breeding a lot of litters, with no health tests for the parents and I imagine minimal feeding throughout for both the bitch and the pups it could soon mount up.  Labs have decent size litters, say she has 4 bitches and each has one litter a year (although quite possibly her bitches are mated every season) of 7 pups, that 28 pups, sells them at £500 a year, thats around £14000 a year,   a few more bitches and breeding over a few years and she would be doing very nicely, with no concern I am sure for the pups she has bred who are suffering.


----------



## s4sugar (22 May 2013)

The numbers she was selling means the puppies, some at least, were bought in. 



The charges were interesting and ones that could be proven - eg KC registration.
I want to know where the rest of the money went?


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			Unbelievable as its one long horror story, poor dogs and poor owners, I hope they throw the book at her but I wont hold my breath.

Alfie is lucky to have you and I wish you and all the other dogs and owners well.

When you read she made nearly forty four thousand from this enterprise it just beggars belief.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks dg. Really appreciate your kind words.
The 44 grand is just what we know about, there must be a stack more somewhere!! I wonder what will happen to that money, will the courts seize it, then what happens? I think she should be forced to pay it all to organisations that are fighting puppy farms like PuppyLove Campaigns. These guys that do all the hard, heart wrenching, work need help to investigate the numerous farms. 
They get no help from the government at all and the poor girls at PuppyLove are alone a lot of the time. They must be so strong! I don't think I could face all that misery every day!

If anyone out there living in the Manchester area or in Wales, has any spare time you could always offer your help, free of course, contact Puppy Love through the website, they would very much appreciate any help you can give.
xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			Thanks for the update Sam.  I'm not too suprised at the money she has made Dg,  if you are breeding a lot of litters, with no health tests for the parents and I imagine minimal feeding throughout for both the bitch and the pups it could soon mount up.  Labs have decent size litters, say she has 4 bitches and each has one litter a year (although quite possibly her bitches are mated every season) of 7 pups, that 28 pups, sells them at £500 a year, thats around £14000 a year,   a few more bitches and breeding over a few years and she would be doing very nicely, with no concern I am sure for the pups she has bred who are suffering.

Click to expand...

She has no concern for any animals and not an ounce of remorse, one very sick individual! I heard that for quite some time she was knocking out over 50 puppies a week and that was from only one address, she was operating all over Norwich with accomplices and fake names! She must be loaded!! Shame she couldn't spend some on herself and tidy herself up a bit!
Her time will come, people like that always get their comeuppance. 
I do wish the Kennel Club would tighten their regulations, its way too easy to breed and manipulate the system!


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			The numbers she was selling means the puppies, some at least, were bought in. 



The charges were interesting and ones that could be proven - eg KC registration.
I want to know where the rest of the money went?
		
Click to expand...

I think ALOT have been bought in from other scumbags! 
I wonder just how much money she's made, by the sound of it she's been doing this all her life! How sad! She will never be punished enough in my eyes, can only hope that some other force will make her suffer in the same way that she's forced these poor animals to suffer! xxxx


----------



## s4sugar (22 May 2013)

Sam77 said:



			I do wish the Kennel Club would tighten their regulations, its way too easy to breed and manipulate the system! 

Click to expand...

But the KC were not involved - the puppies were not registered.


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 May 2013)

I wonder how long it will take the Insurance groups to cotton on to the fact that some dogs from iffy backgrounds such as these, are uninsurable or at the least the premiums are going to be sky high.

Sam I agree about the puppy love campaigns, they are amazing and people like that deserve all the support they can get.


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2013)

s4sugar said:



			But the KC were not involved - the puppies were not registered.
		
Click to expand...

Some were registered and the KC and the council were fully aware of her crimes but still gave her a licence to breed and still let her register dodgy litters! As I said before, there are so many different levels to this, wish I could tell you more.  xxx


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			I wonder how long it will take the Insurance groups to cotton on to the fact that some dogs from iffy backgrounds such as these, are uninsurable or at the least the premiums are going to be sky high.

Sam I agree about the puppy love campaigns, they are amazing and people like that deserve all the support they can get.
		
Click to expand...

Pet insurance will end up like car insurance i'm sure. Thankfully John Lewis have been great and very quick. After 1st year and Alfie's 1st op, my premiums went up by £11. I was expecting a lot more so at £32 a month we have another £10,000 but I dread to think what next years premiums will be now!


----------



## Sam77 (23 May 2013)

PLEASE READ....
I am currently collecting victim stories to help out PuppyLove Campaigns. We can get your story onto the website for all to see. Have a look at some of the sad stories here.....http://www.puppylovecampaigns.org/yourstories.shtml

Alfie's story is on there & also 1 of his sisters 'Bella', thankfully Bella is doing ok at the moment. Some of the other poor souls have not been so lucky!
If we get more stories/reports out there in the public eye it will help raise more awareness for others & you will be educating other families that read your story & it will make a difference to any decisions they make. Helping others to avoid the mistakes we made & not have to go through the nightmares that we have been through is a positive thing to do, we all need to stick together to fight this awful trade.
Unfortunately the more people buy from these unsuitable sources, the more Puppy Farming is kept alive.

If you are a victim & would like to help, please contact me via Private Message & I will get back to you. Stories need to be as brief as possible but also detailed enough to educate others on what to look for. I can help you with the wording as I will be editing the stories to go straight onto the website after approvals. Or if you prefer I can write the story out for you if you give me all the details & together through email we can come up with an accurate account of your experience.
Once the story is ready to go on the site you will of course be able to view it & edit any details etc.

If you are reading this thread for the first time & think you are a victim of Puppy Farming or indeed Back Yard Breeding & pups sold at home, pet shops,  if your newly purchased puppy is not well or shows signs of illness later on in it's life then please get in touch, we may be able to help.

My advice to anyone wanting the companionship of a loving animal is to go for a rescue. There are so many out there desperate for a loving forever home. Please consider it, you will get just as much love, if not more, from a rescued animal & you will have a properly vet checked animal too! 

Big thanks to everyone supporting the fight against these scumbags. 
Thanks for reading, please spread the word.


----------



## ljsimsy (27 May 2013)

Hello again - I just wondered if you managed to get in contact with that couple from Norwich ?? What did they say when you told them about Tobys legs ?? Did they seem surprised/upset - do you think they knew he was poorly before they got rid of him ?? X


----------



## Sam77 (28 May 2013)

ljsimsy said:



			Hello again - I just wondered if you managed to get in contact with that couple from Norwich ?? What did they say when you told them about Tobys legs ?? Did they seem surprised/upset - do you think they knew he was poorly before they got rid of him ?? X
		
Click to expand...

Hi Lisa. Sorry not been in touch again yet, Kids are driving me mad already, 
I'll email you tonight, I'm waiting on a call from T/S. Hope Toby is ok, send him big sloppy kisses from Alfie. xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (15 June 2013)

Hi all.
Just a quick post to say Alfie will be going in to have his 2nd total hip replacement this Wednesday. Not looking forward to it but it's got to be done. I'll post again to let you know how he gets on. Fingers crossed better than last time!  xxxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 June 2013)

Hi Sam, fingers tightly crossed here for Alfie on Wednesday, hope its text book and a great success and Alfie gets to lead a pain free life that every dog should have.


----------



## Sam77 (16 June 2013)

Thanks Dobigirl. Cant wait till he is painfree, he will have his happy ending. Very thankful we are able to get him fixed up. XxxxxX


----------



## s4sugar (17 June 2013)

Fingers xxx for him.

Mark the diary for thursday at 8.00pm. Channel 5 Cowboy Traders -

http://www.channel5.com/shows/cowboy-traders/episodes/puppies


----------



## char3479 (23 June 2013)

I hope this link works. I have no idea how effective these petitions are, but I suppose it's worth something...

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/49528


----------



## airias mum (24 June 2013)

s4sugar said:



			But the KC were not involved - the puppies were not registered.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the puppies are kc reg. its the bought in ones who are not, but the buyers do not know this. The whole set up is done as a "home" set up, a couple of pups a bitch. At Greenacres they also had the reg document from the council, the holy grail for the puppy dealer. When the licence department were made aware that they were in breach of the planning restrictions, to many dogs, selling pups not born on site, they issued a breeders, boarding kennel and pet shop licence!!!!.
The KC still had Lisa Walsh and Emily Braisher, ( the other name on the reg doc), and another 3 people reg at Greenacres months after they had been evicted and moved to Barnham Broom, they said only the breeder could change the address, and thats after all the complaints they had received and senior people being aware of the TS investigation. As there is such a demand for puppies and people are led by emotion, then "Puppy Farms" and "Dealers" should be regulated by DEFRA and all dogs, bitches and pups should be DNA tested and chipped just as other commercial bred animals are. Also the pups are taken away and loved, its the adult dogs, the nursing bitches the males who are shut away all the time, RSPCA quote: "its not a requirement to walk a dog". basic food and water thats it. Lots of issues here and the amount of cash generated means these people will continue until enforceable laws are put in place, traceability and accountability are the norm.


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 June 2013)

airias mum said:



			Lots of issues here and the amount of cash generated means these people will continue until enforceable laws are put in place, traceability and accountability are the norm.
		
Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth 

In my own breed in Germany, you only get the primary papers for a puppy if the breeding animals are microchipped, DNA tested and required health test results, a show grading and a working title and a breed survey (which cannot be passed or even entered, without the previous requirements). 
That's just one breed in one country and it's administered by one breed club which holds a database which can be traced right back to the original dog so when health problems crop up, they can be isolated to certain lines. 
Secondary papers still need the MCN, DNA test and health tests carried out.
Pups with secondary papers or no papers at all can only sell for peanuts and are not sought after. 
They incentivise doing things right. 
It's not perfect, but it's a lot better, and I cannot see why more cannot follow the European lead and it would earn them precious revenue if that is the main motivator.


----------



## EAST KENT (24 June 2013)

"its not a requirement to walk a dog". basic food and water thats it.

   Actually exercise twice daily OUT of the kennel for a reasonable period IS a requirement of both breeding and boarding licence issue,and quite right too.It is also a equirement that a bed area with soft bedding is provided with an area at least as big but preferably bigger for mobility whilst kennelled.Also that fresh water is in constant supply,that kennels are thoroughly cleaned twice daily. Artificial heating is another requirement.


----------



## airias mum (25 June 2013)

Well that never happened at Greenacres and the licensing "spot checks" never picked up on it. Also the space allowance was no where near that, and they were happy with the 30 plus adult dogs. Unfortunately the officer assigned was taken in by these con artists, Lisa Walsh has been in this business for over 20yrs, and once they had given them the full license November 2011, despite visits to them from the police and concerns raised by the public, planning, and the owner of the site, they would not back down, they just granted more licenses to cover the extra dogs and puppies alone in cages, when questioned why they had more dogs and puppies, She told them she was looking after dogs for a friend and selling her pups for her. And the RSPCA said they could not act, as food and water supplied, and not exercised is not a reason to act. It wasnt until T/S and the police raided the place in April 2012, they had also been early 2011, that any notice was taken. Still no action taken, even after the waste bins were removed July 2012. It seems different councils take different approaches.


----------



## 2Greys (25 June 2013)

I thought the rspca were involved in the updated animal welfare act so they could do something before animal's were in a bad way. Just providing basic needs food,water & shelter isn't really acceptable especially for a commercial breeder. I do think its disgusting that nothing is done about these puppy farms & authorities that give them licenses.


----------



## Sam77 (30 June 2013)

The RSPCA and the licensing council seem to almost give that witch credit. When I spoke to them, the RSPCA said quote "we've known what's been going on at Greenacres Farm for quite a while and we are as frustrated as you are but our hands are tied. If what we see on checks is satisfactory then there is nothing we can do" I was gobsmacked to say the least! Their hands are tied to that cup of tea she was slurping whilst on the phone me thinks! 
The council said they've had no complaints, liars!! I'm sure some backhanding is going on there!! 
Even the KC said they believe she is a responsible breeder! Well, I now have proof that the KC have let her register some very suspicious looking litters over the years. I got it all in black & white and will be reporting it all first thing in the morning! That evil cow is not as smart as she thinks she is, infact she's rather stupid! 
The KC will have quite a few questions to answer too! They are letting her get away with this, and this is just 1 dealer, imagine how many more are allowed to do this. If the KC can't even spot the obvious puppy farmers, then what is the point of them? They've allowed big well known puppy farms on to the credited breeders list and even when I pointed this out to them, those farms are still on there! I'm so angry with them I think I may pop!! 

Lets just hope that the courts will make a big example out of this case and let other puppy farmers know that we will not tolerate this. There is SO much evidence pilling up but very frustrating as a lot will not even be used in court! Shocking! But I will make sure that all evidence is seen by the barrister and jury. It will all come out in court eventually. I wish we could film it somehow, would make excellent viewing! 

There are so many victims doing all they can to try and help get this cow locked up, some of us are getting great results. I just hope all our hard work will make a difference.

Hopefully one day our country will follow others and change our outdated and ridiculous laws and regulations. We need to seriously crack down on this, its already out of control and been going on for far too long now. At least other countries are trying to make a difference, what does good old England do? Nothing! Makes me sick! 

All we can do is keep campaigning and lobbying the government. Get the message out there and educate the public to change the way we buy animals. Big task but I hold on to the hope that one day it will all end and there will be no more suffering. xxxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 September 2013)

We are informed that Lisa Walsh, who sold sick puppies from Greenacres Farm Tarsburgh Norfolk has relocated to Woodrising Road, Wood Rising, nr Watton. Walsh is due in court very soon but if anyone hears of sick pups being sold please let us know, you are our eyes and ears. 

Pups sold previously were Labs and Westies, be aware and spread the word.


This is from Puppy love campaigns this morning.


----------



## Sam77 (11 September 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			We are informed that Lisa Walsh, who sold sick puppies from Greenacres Farm Tarsburgh Norfolk has relocated to Woodrising Road, Wood Rising, nr Watton. Walsh is due in court very soon but if anyone hears of sick pups being sold please let us know, you are our eyes and ears. 

Pups sold previously were Labs and Westies, be aware and spread the word.


This is from Puppy love campaigns this morning.
		
Click to expand...

  Thanks for this hun, you beat me to it, lol  
    Any new reports, please contact Mr Gary Young ( Heading the investigations ) directly at Trading Standards or you can contact PuppyLove or myself (pm's only please) or if your on facebook there is a group dedicated to this case where you will find many more victims and possible litter mates. I can also give you help & support if your little one is or has been poorly but please make sure you visit your vets regularly and more importantly, make sure you have adequate insurance to cover all possible health issues. Most dogs coming from this so called breeder are very sick indeed. Our dog, now nearly 2 years old is still recovering from having both hips replaced due to being born with the devastating disease Hip Dysplasia, 3 of his sisters also have it and 2 have Elbow Dysplasia aswel. The total cost of treatment was over £20,000 !!! So please, please get the best insurance you can afford, glad I did!!    PLEASE be careful what you write on public pages as the court case is approaching fast, we don't want anything to go wrong now. My advice is to contact Mr Young in the 1st instance who will advise you legally. The phone number you need is *01603 224400 ( ask for his office)*, and his email is gary.young@norfolk.gov.uk Please report and help us victims and the authorities crack down on scumbags like this. Also visit http://www.puppylovecampaigns.org/ to find out what else you can do to help fight Puppy Farming. Thanks. xxx  P.S - Despite a lot of swelling on his bone, Alfie is doing great with his new hips! It's such a relief after all this time of restrictions and worry, to see him running around like a nutter is amazing! So happy for him, although I do wish he would slow down a tad but I don't think he will ever be any different, he loves life, play, running, jumping and of course food! lol He's on a diet as he weighed in at 38kg   I was mortified, but, he had no exercise for 6 weeks and the weight just pilled on! He is a gannet, like most Labs


----------



## Gunpot (17 September 2013)

We Bought two pups from this lady in November 2011, Gunner and Henry, Gunner is fine we did get his K.C reg papers Gunner being( Prince Avenger KC Name ) Henry has had a hip opp which both hips had to be replaced ive read some of the posts which has made very concerned for both of them please if I can help in any way please contact me on 01493 719647
( ive only found this because I wanted another pup thank god )


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 September 2013)

If you want a lab puppy go for a breeder who does hip, elbow, eye tests on breeding stock (IE both the sire and the dam) and who shows or works their dogs, even if lightly. And someone with a kennel name/prefix rather than chucking out random names.


----------



## Gunpot (17 September 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			If you want a lab puppy go for a breeder who does hip, elbow, eye tests on breeding stock (IE both the sire and the dam) and who shows or works their dogs, even if lightly. And someone with a kennel name/prefix rather than chucking out random names.
		
Click to expand...

We got the KC reg back and it shows 28 FTC but how true reading what we have is correct even from the KC?


----------



## Sam77 (17 September 2013)

Gunpot said:



			We Bought two pups from this lady in November 2011, Gunner and Henry, Gunner is fine we did get his K.C reg papers Gunner being( Prince Avenger KC Name ) Henry has had a hip opp which both hips had to be replaced ive read some of the posts which has made very concerned for both of them please if I can help in any way please contact me on 01493 719647
( ive only found this because I wanted another pup thank god )
		
Click to expand...

Please PM me, I may be able to help you. I am a victim too. x


----------



## Sam77 (17 September 2013)

So sorry to hear of your dogs health issues. Mine has had both hips replaced too as you probably know from previous posts! 
I'm sorry to say but any paperwork you've got will probably be fraudulent. Just going on the name Prince Avenger, I can tell you that your litter was one of many where the breeding bitch has been over-bred. This breeding bitch only had a litter in November 2010 and your litter in September 2011 so twice in 10 months, poor girl! Its looks like a very suspicious litter that has been recorded and the mother is now 5 years old, wonder just how many litters the poor girl has had in her miserable life. You need to contact Gary Young please an report this see above post. The trial is NOT including any animal cruelty charges at the moment but if trading standards get enough complaints they might actually do something! I was in contact with one of your littermates, she has a black dog, very bad hip dysplasia but unfortunately we've lost touch somehow so no idea of the outcome of the poor dog. PM me and we can discuss this more. x


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 September 2013)

Im so sorry to hear about your dog Gunpot. please get in touch with Sam, the more people that come forward the better and will hopefully stop this cruel individual from bringing more misery to dogs and people.


----------



## Sam77 (17 September 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			Im so sorry to hear about your dog Gunpot. please get in touch with Sam, the more people that come forward the better and will hopefully stop this cruel individual from bringing more misery to dogs and people.
		
Click to expand...

Just pm'd you Dobie. xxx


----------



## EAST KENT (17 September 2013)

windand rain said:



			I did wonder and I keep repeating you are entitled to your opinion so I hope no one is going to be rude to each other.
You would appear not to have read or understood, I am not sure which, the basis on which I have made my decision I am prepared to accept that you and some others prefer to spay and take the risk of your dog dying  during unnecessary  surgery or from cancer or  from the many other diseased that spaying can cause including a tenuous link to diabetes and a stronger link to thyroid issues.
The chance of a dog dying of pyometra surgery is 0.25% I dont have the figures for those who die of pyo itself so I cannot comment but less than a quarter of bitches will get pyo according to the statistics I have seen.
Or those that die during spay surgery so again I cannot answer that one just that every surgery carries a risk on its own
All I am asking is tha people are given the whole story before they are asked to decide on neutering their animals
		
Click to expand...

Well I tend to agree with you in part.Over forty years of having multiple dogs,one Pyo ever,spotted and dealt with.I tend to try and get the older girls done at seven or eight,just in case they might get a pyo when ancient.No,never ever had a mammary cancer,my line is excellent from that point of view at very long lived for the breed.Just recently a very promising mini bitch of barely six months was spayed by some vile vet and her stupid owner,sickmaking.By all means spay rescues..but please don`t buy one of my superbly bred dogs and spay them so young.Would anyone recommend a hystorectomy on a five year old girl..of course not,same difference.


----------



## Sam77 (18 October 2013)

Hi all. 
The trial starts on 18th November & will end on 6th December. There are 67 witnesses but not all of them will be used. Most statements will just be read out by someone in court. 
Even I might not be called, i'll be well gutted if i'm not called but on a plus note, anyone who is not a witness can go watch the trial, and then can be there everyday if they want! I'd like to have my say in court but i'd also like to watch the evil one squirm! I'll have my say at the end of all this anyway (watch this space) 
We're still waiting to find out who will be called in and apparently it is being chased up today. I'm glad we have a date so soon as I was thinking it was going to be dragged out till January!
So, that is your next update. I hope all this waiting around will be worth it. XxxxX


----------



## Dobiegirl (18 October 2013)

Hope you get to have your say in court Sam and its one more nail in the coffin for this evil woman, I will be with you in spirit and hoping and praying you and all those poor dogs and owners get justice.


----------



## Sam77 (18 October 2013)

Sam77 said:



Hi all. 
The trial starts on 18th November & will end on 6th December. There are 67 witnesses but not all of them will be used. Most statements will just be read out by someone in court. 
Even I might not be called, i'll be well gutted if i'm not called but on a plus note, anyone who is not a witness can go watch the trial, and then can be there everyday if they want! I'd like to have my say in court but i'd also like to watch the evil one squirm! I'll have my say at the end of all this anyway (watch this space) 
We're still waiting to find out who will be called in and apparently it is being chased up today. I'm glad we have a date so soon as I was thinking it was going to be dragged out till January!
So, that is your next update. I hope all this waiting around will be worth it. XxxxX 

Click to expand...

Forgot to say the trial is being held at Norwich Crown Court if anyone would like to go. Of course I will also keep you all updated


----------



## Sam77 (18 October 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			Hope you get to have your say in court Sam and its one more nail in the coffin for this evil woman, I will be with you in spirit and hoping and praying you and all those poor dogs and owners get justice.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks hun. 
Your kind words mean so much to me. You are a wonderful person and I really do thank you for everything. 
I'll get round to replying to your message later. Poor Billy, cant stop thinking about him. Give him some extra loving from me & Alfie & will speak to you again later on hun. XxxxX


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 October 2013)

Fingers crossed she gets what she deserves.  I hope you get chance to have your say Sam, please keep us updated.


----------



## airias mum (22 October 2013)

Sam77 said:



Thanks hun. 
Your kind words mean so much to me. You are a wonderful person and I really do thank you for everything. 
I'll get round to replying to your message later. Poor Billy, cant stop thinking about him. Give him some extra loving from me & Alfie & will speak to you again later on hun. XxxxX

Click to expand...

She is in court(Norwich Crown Court), before the trad std case. On 25th October and 4th November two counts of benefit fraud brought by south norfolk council.

Sam is right the more people who attend and show they care the more people will become aware of these people. 

Good luck Sam if u r called up.


----------



## Sam77 (22 October 2013)

airias mum said:



			She is in court(Norwich Crown Court), before the trad std case. On 25th October and 4th November two counts of benefit fraud brought by south norfolk council.

Sam is right the more people who attend and show they care the more people will become aware of these people. 

Good luck Sam if u r called up.
		
Click to expand...

Benefit fraud! Ha ha, serves her right, cheeky mare claiming benefits whilst having thousands in the bank! 
The plot is thickening as they say! Could write a best seller out of this case! lol
Thank you Airias mum, your help & support is very much appreciated, keep in touch hun. XxxxxXxxxxX


----------



## Sam77 (22 October 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			Fingers crossed she gets what she deserves.  I hope you get chance to have your say Sam, please keep us updated.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, appreciate your kind words. Don't think any court could give her what she really deserves though. So many dogs and puppies suffering in her hands, so many heartbroken families. The lies she's told are unbelievable, and she continues. Seems a lot of people have fallen for her sob stories! 
She shows No remorse whatsoever! And there are so many more like her!! Its all just so very sad


----------



## Sam77 (24 October 2013)

Judgement day number one starts tomorrow, Woop Woop!! 
Over 42 grand in the bank, making thousands out of poor neglected animals and has the cheek to claim benefits!!  Hope they give her a tough sentence then roll on a few weeks and Judgement number two will begin 
She'll never get what she deserves but I do believe in karma, her day will come where she'll have to pay the price! 
Will keep you updated unless someone else beats me to it! 
Be back soon!
Sam. xxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 October 2013)

So she got greedy, I hope they take the money back and some, thanks for the update Sam , hopefully you will be reporting good news tomorrow.


----------



## Sam77 (25 October 2013)

Hi all.
Unfortunately, I was given the wrong information about the benefit fraud case!
It was not for today but was on the 21st October which was Monday! However, not to worry as this was just to arrange the trial which will last for 3 weeks. It was supposed to start on 4th November but if its a 3 week trial, it will clash with her t/s trial so it has been put off till 2nd January!! 
The 18th November is still going ahead and obviously the barrister and jury will know about this benefit fraud trial so will see straight away what kind of filth they are dealing with.
Spoke to Gary Young yesterday and he is going to chase things up as still no word from barrister with a witness list. The case has been handed over to the legal team now but Gary is still involved so any new reports please contact him. Gary also confirmed for me that all evidence that is sent to him or any other t/s officer, will be seen by the barrister, our legal reps and the defence reps. So if anyone has informed t/s of any extra info, you can be sure that the relevant people will see it before it starts in court.
The newspaper got the charges wrong! Your gonna love this.....
The paper said bail was on the condition that she don't sell more puppies! Wrong!
Gary has told me himself that she was just given advise on what she must tell her customers!!! That's all!!! :eek3::eek3::eek3: I was Gobsmacked!!
So she has been allowed to carry on as she pleases!! Couldn't believe what I was hearing!!
The court system in this country is complete madness! 
So roll on the 18th November! If I have anything else I can share with you, I will. Any one living in the area, especially near by to the witch, please keep your eyes and ears open. Don't believe the lies, report anything that looks dodgy, please.
Love to you all.
Sam. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (25 October 2013)

How is Wez now? All good I hope  Best wishes to you guys. xxxx

This post is very relevant, thought i'd bring it up the thread a bit for more people to see!



Dollysmum said:



			i stupidly purchased a West Highland from Lisa Walsh in November 2011.
We got met by the house and ushered into her front room where 2 adult westies were crated and the pups were in the crate above. I was informed that the older westies were the mum and dad. The son who was wearing only a t-shirt then proceeded to open the puppies crate and climb in. I got handed a pup as did my husband. When i looked again, the remaining puppies were being dangled out of the crate by their throats by the child!!!  Not taking any notice of his mother he then bent the head back on one pup until it was yelping in agony and then proceeded to strangle it.
We paid full whack for the pup. believing it was KC registered and took him home. Several days later the pup (now called Wesley) still had extremely loose stools. I telephoned Lisa and she told me to feed him yoghurt..BAD move, my boy is actually lactose intollerent and this made matters so much worse, to the point he was actually pooing blood clots, we immediately took him to the vet and he was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis. I refused to listen to the vet and put him on hills prescription diet (ID) for 3 solid months. and introduced various things into his diet very very slowly (over a month) and now, touch wood hes ok with his diet. I also had trouble obtaining the KC papers. various excuses but low and behold the paperwork did arrive, only to find out that my boy...(with male sossige and lil plums) was actually, a girl! (according to the paperwork) so...doing what i know to be right, i phoned lisa and told her, she mumbled and i said, yeah well, actually, he has all the male tackle so um...you know, i think you may have made a mistake, to which she replied that yes she had, i then asked her how the bloody hell you make a mistake, you MUST know how many male and female pups you have in a litter. She got pissy and replied, "have you never made a mistake?", er, well yeah, quite obviously i have love, i bought a puppy from you! needless to say, she was almost ready to erupt at this point so i said i wanted the paperwork or i was seeking legal advice, she then told me to get stuffed and put the phone down. 
seems the paperwork is a waste of time, my boys registered mum isnt his mum afterall (Trading standards did a DNA) and we assume she fraudulently told the KC, that she had 9 in a litter and purchased another 5 pups from a puppy farm, my boy being one of the pups bought in.
I dont think any of us will be compensated, but lets hope by sticking together we can have our day in court and have the bitch banged up for a very long time, i'll be first in the queue to stand up and give witness statements.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam77 (26 October 2013)

Another relevant early post that could do with being kept towards the top of thread, if 'it' is still selling then no doubt there will be more victims


----------



## Sam77 (26 October 2013)

Plushi said:



			Just an update. 

We went to see Lisa Walsh this evening to confront her about her activities. 

She said that all the negative reports were down to jealousy. Interestingly the Farm on which she lives now have large notices up saying that they have nothing to do with the puppy breeder in the house and do not approach them regarding the health of puppies purchased. When quizzed about this she said she is in the middle of a dispute with them over the house she is renting and they are spreading rumours.

When asked about the fact that I couldnt find the mother of the puppy on the KC website she acted confused and said I must have spelt it wrong, I said I spelt it exactly as she had told me...she had no answer for this.

When asking for deposit back not surprisingly she flatly refused, I pointed out she took the "non refundable" deposit fraudulently as she advertised puppies as KC registered and they aren't she said that Trading Standards had her papers which is why they weren't, she had never mentioned this before and had no answer when I said this just that they were registered...they aren't there is no two ways about it, advised I would inform Trading Standards and Preloved as she was lying in her adverts, on checking this evening all her adverts in all names have disappeared, luckily I printed off copies, also asked why she has several adverts in different names but with the same picture of three puppies, she said there are two names licenced at the site and it was a nice pic as puppies are hard to take photos of, I said I think not and again she is making a misrepresentation in her adverts and again she had no answer.

I knew she would not refund the deposit so we left saying it would be taken further, as we left we were approached by one of the farm workers who had seen what had taken place and he had said that we weren't the only ones he had seen this happen to they have loads of ppl coming to the farm to complain about sick animals and she does nothing. She has not paid rent in 6 months and they have had signs saying the puppies have nothing to do with the farm taken down or destroyed. He also advised that they have heard that she buys in puppies from travellers and sells them as parts of litters which is why all sorts of diseases are being introduced. He has taken my telephone number and the farm owner will contact me to give me details of their action to support mine.

I am amazed the South Norfolk Council still licence this woman as the place smells to high heaven, she says she has no hot water and asbestos in her buildings ......hardly a good environment to keep the 20 dogs she finally admitted to me she has.  

She admitted to me that she is under investigation by Trading Standards, I will be contacting them on Monday with all of the evidence I have found about her including copies of adverts she has now removed and will also lodge a complaint about the council.  If anyone on here has had dealings with the woman I would suggest you do the same as the council state they have never had a complaint about a sick animal.....I find this very surprising. 

Even if I don't get the deposit back I will do everything possible and complain to everyone possible to try and get this woman shut down - she is very very convincing and has obviously had lots of experience in conning people but at the end of the day it's the dogs and puppies I worry about.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't do that properly did I  Here we go...


----------



## Sam77 (26 October 2013)

I wont bring my essay back up  If anyone would like to read it, it's on page 7


----------



## Sam77 (26 October 2013)

Another one....



gingerthing said:



			Naively when enquiring I asked for the parents scores over the phone (which she disclosed). When speaking to the kc they brought her details up, and she does have litters registered with them - last one being jan this year, amber was born in feb. 

End of the day it is only a piece of paper and we don't intend to breed - she's just a loved member of our family  , but it's the fact our pup was falsely advertised and if she lied about that then what else has she lied about? 

The day after finding out more recent bad press about her this week I marched amber straight down the vets for a full mot to put our minds at rest. 

Lessons definately learned!  We are upset and angry that we were stupid enough to fund this 'business', but we are going to pursue this big time
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam77 (26 October 2013)

Infact the whole thread is full of info! I would advise any one new looking at this thread to go to page 1 and read everything, even the off topic discussions are a good read. The whole thread is an eye opener to anyone looking for a puppy. Look no further, go to a rescue centre instead. Obviously, there are conditions but if you really want a pet to love and cherish and you really don't want to feed the puppy farming trade then in my opinion rescue is the place to go. You may have to make some changes in your home but you naturally would anyway, its like bringing home a new baby after all. I just hope & pray this thread will make a difference, its had a lot of views! Spread the word far & wide, lets show these scumbags that we're gonna fight back! Don't believe the lies they tell, don't give them the money they desperately want from you. Look into Puppy Farming/Trafficking to truly understand how shocking and disgraceful it is. Educate yourselves so you don't make the same mistakes that so many innocent families do, like us! Send me a private message if you need help. Thank you to everyone who has shown an interest in this thread & thanks a million for all the love & support shown by certain members, you know who you are,  Love to you all & your lil furry friends. XxxxxX


----------



## Sam77 (1 November 2013)

Woo Hoo, Got my day in court! I am well chuffed!


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 November 2013)

Wonderful Sam, im so pleased for you, go get her.


----------



## Sam77 (12 November 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			Wonderful Sam, im so pleased for you, go get her.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Will be in touch soon and reply to your message, so busy at the moment! Hope you and the gang are doing well. Speak soonies. XxxxX


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 November 2013)

Glad you got to have your say,  please keep us updated.


----------



## Sam77 (14 November 2013)

Hiya. 
Your not gonna believe this! 

Just had call from t/s, apparently there are no judges available to do trial on Monday! So they've moved it again! Benefit fraud trial too as that has to be after this one! If that aint bad enuf, they've moved it to 6th May 2014 !!!!

I'm just so angry now i could really punch someone!! We can complain directly to the court but its unlikely they will listen as they are dealing with several violent sexual cases at the moment apparently, which is very sad but Cant believe they put it off for 6 months!!! 
Somebody will be gettin a nice xmas wedge now and laughing at us!! Wont be for long tho witch!!!

What a complete joke out court system is!! 
I'd love to write more but im too angry and dont wanna get carried away! 
I'll be back when i've calmed down. X


----------



## Sam77 (14 November 2013)

*watch this space* is what i meant to say ;-)


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 November 2013)

Hells bells what a roller coaster, is this ever going to get to court, no wonder you are angry and frustrated, hang on in there Sam we are all rooting for you. x


----------



## s4sugar (15 November 2013)

Has she been evicted / moved? If so any licences she has will be invalid so the local authority & trading standards can act.


----------



## misterjinglejay (16 November 2013)

I don't know much about the court process, but can you ask to have it held in another courthouse?


----------



## Sam77 (19 November 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Has she been evicted / moved? If so any licences she has will be invalid so the local authority & trading standards can act.
		
Click to expand...

Sent you PM. x


----------



## Sam77 (19 November 2013)

misterjay said:



			I don't know much about the court process, but can you ask to have it held in another courthouse?
		
Click to expand...

Not another court close enough for everyone to get to unfortunately. x


----------



## Sam77 (20 November 2013)

Hi all.... A plea for help.....This is the busiest time of year for Puppy Farmers!.....Organisations like 'PuppyLove Campaigns' and many many others are working tremendously hard to fight against these evil people all year round. Taking calls from distressed owners, taking in abandoned & lost animals, working with the police and councils, investigating reports and premises, seeing dogs/puppies in heart breaking filthy conditions, day in day out they work with no pay, not much help and trying to cope with their own life's & families at the same time..... Its a job that I don't think I'd be able to handle, not seeing so much misery everyday, It would tear my heart up!.... I really admire all people who are doing what they can to fight Puppy Farming & to educate others, so, In honour of our crusaders that devote their time into the fight against one of the cruellest trades in the UK I would really love it if you all visit 'PuppyLove Campaigns' on Face Book and have a look at the work they do.... They are amazing!,,,, I think it would be really great if we could all 'Like' the page, would be a nice gesture to show how much we appreciate the hard work & determination these guys put in....Ronnie Lambert has personally helped me so much over the last 2 years and I've had a tiny insight into just how much work is involved. too much work and not enough time or hands! If you could help in anyway at all, then please contact them via face book on directly on their website...... Also, could you please re-post this message or a similar one on every forum/social network etc that  you go on, even ones that don't have anything to do with dogs spread the word far and wide. Lets see how many likes we can get for them.These guys need our love & support. Please, please, please support, 'like', and 'share' the campaign....Warmest wishes to you all. XxxxXxxxX


----------



## airias mum (25 February 2014)

Another one of her dogs sold March 2012, from the boxer batch,( which all had parvo) has died today. the misery of this woman and her partners, continues.


----------



## Sam77 (25 February 2014)

RIP little one 

Will update soon...making a call tomorrow to confirm dates. x


----------



## Sam77 (25 February 2014)

Anyone out there who has and any dealings with this vile piece of work can you please contact me or write your story on here but please don't make any threats towards her or call the vile thing names as this whole page may be taken down, best to stick to facts only. 
This thread has had so many visits so the word is spreading and warning others before they buy.
Don't be ashamed to admit you bought from this woman, we all got conned in the same way. We've all learnt a valuable lesson. Together we can warn others of what signs to look for and hopefully prevent some people from going to visit! All our stories will help, anyone who googles her name is faced with this page at the top of the list so it must be making a difference. If you have any info at all, please contact me, i'll be happy to help in any way I can. x


----------



## Sam77 (25 February 2014)

Didn't read my email properly, ooops!
The new date for trial is 19th May to 6th June 2014. Fingers crossed it wont be getting changed again!!
Any witnesses who've not heard anything need to contact trading standards to confirm their dates.
Need to start putting the pressure on again guys. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (12 May 2014)

COURT DATES ARE CONFIRMED!
I'm hoping witnesses will get calls over next few days as I'm sure no one has heard anything. I had to chase it up this week but just had a call to confirm all is going ahead as planned.
Any witnesses who've not had conformation I would advise to call in to Gary Young's office on 01603 224400 or email him at gary.young@Norfolk.gov.uk
Best of luck to you all, lets go get that b*tch where it hurts!!
xxxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 May 2014)

Not long now Sam, one week today, wishing you the very best for the outcome we are all praying for, will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## Alec Swan (12 May 2014)

Sam,  I haven't really followed this thread,  but as a campaigner,  you are unsurpassed.  I genuinely wish you well.  I'm sure that it's a forgone conclusion that you will post the 'results'!!

Alec.


----------



## Sam77 (12 May 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			Not long now Sam, one week today, wishing you the very best for the outcome we are all praying for, will be thinking of you. xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you hun. Your support has been amazing! 
I'll email you when I get 5 mins, lol, always on the go!
Take care & speak soon. xxxxx


----------



## Sam77 (12 May 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Sam,  I haven't really followed this thread,  but as a campaigner,  you are unsurpassed.  I genuinely wish you well.  I'm sure that it's a forgone conclusion that you will post the 'results'!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your kind words Alec. I love all campaigners and think we all do a fantastic job in whatever we campaign about, we're all brilliant, lol. More should do the same. Its a great feeling to know your doing something good and helping a tiny bit more or even a big bit more, everything helps. 
Im going to use this opportunity to try and get a little bit of justice for our dogs but also for all the dogs and puppies out there who are suffering so badly at the hands of these creeps! 
I really hope the court sees fit to make an example out of this case to warn other scum that we will not accept this treatment to defenceless dogs and show them we will fight back!
Sadly I know we probably will not get the results we all want, but you never know! I know there is a lot of fraud which holds higher penalties but for me I'd like the courts to include animal cruelty aswell. We have so many pups being born and sold deformed because their parents are also deformed and its still allowed to carry on, still breeding & selling!! 
I want the courts to see the bigger picture and that is my aim. I'm getting my folder ready with everything I need and then I'm gonna go make them listen and show them the sort of scumbag we are dealing with!
I'm sure I'm not the first and certainly wont be the last but one thing this whole experience has taught me is that we can do something rather than do nothing! Just need to have your eyes opened!
Anyhoo, I will be back, hopfully with good news!
Thanks again to everyone!
Sam. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (20 May 2014)

http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/news...dulently_traded_puppies_court_hears_1_3607060

WATCH THIS SPACE


----------



## Sam77 (20 May 2014)

Im in court tomorrow! 
They brought my day forward a week for some reason.
Will update you with what i can when i can.
Can everyone please send me good luck vibes, lol, I am sooooo nervous! 
What a charming photograph of the Evil One! 
Wait till they hear about Alfie! I'm pleased the case is getting media coverage.
Thank you guys, will be back soon, hopefully with positive news


----------



## Dobiegirl (20 May 2014)

This came up on my news feed this morning Sam  from Puppy love and its had loads of shares, what a horrible woman she is, whatever the outcome I hope she is finished forever breeding puppies.

I will be sending you loads of good luck vibes for tomorrow, I would be surprised if there was a dry eye in court after you finish giving your statement, you are doing it for Alfie and all the other Alfies out there.

Good luck Sam xx


----------



## Patterdale (20 May 2014)

Good luck! Hope they throw the book at her!


----------



## Alec Swan (20 May 2014)

Sam,  just a word of caution;  'It's not over till the fat lady sings' and that applies to this case,  if ever it applied to anything.  Stick to reporting the facts,  and nothing else,  no matter what the temptation.  Report the facts,  but ONLY after the event has been aired in Court.  

Obviously I wish you well,  as will everyone else,  I'm sure.  I would hate to see any justice-compromising comments! 

Alec.


----------



## s4sugar (20 May 2014)

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## TrasaM (20 May 2014)

Best of luck for tomorrow Sam. Breathe slowly and take your time answering. You've got nothing to fear. Hope this lovely example of humanity gets what she deserves.


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 May 2014)

Good luck !


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 May 2014)

Good luck, hope she gets a prison sentence. Blimey, glad I don't live in Norfolk, having opened that link-crime central! :eek3:


----------



## airias mum (21 May 2014)

she pleaded guilty after lunch today, tomorrow at 9.30 she is back in court to plead guilty to the benefit fraud as no choice now, will leave Sam to spill all the details, at last everyone knows the truth, the bitch is a compulsive fraudster still taking people in with her," i am a poor victim, the state are persecuting me", but still all be vigilant the rest of her team and the boyfriend "Bill" are selling for her. £170k is a big number, and thats what she admitted to. Well done again Sam for all your hard work, well done to all the witnesses who were brave enough to testify,


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 May 2014)

Wow 170k thats a huge figure, so glad its nearly over for the people who have been conned by this woman, well done to everyone involved you have my  utmost respect and admiration for speaking out for all the dogs out there who are her victims. I hope its a long custodial sentence and she is banned from ever having any sort of animal in her lifetime and she receives a whopping great fine which will bankrupt the witch.

Thank you Airias Mum for giving us this news.


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2014)

Hey guys. Sorry for delay but I had some bad news yesterday too. My partner is being tested for Cancer, was a big shock!! Head is all over the place right now but I will put up all the info I have on that bitch from hell and now I can tell you everything, ha ha!! In your face Walsh! 
She's pleaded guilty today to benefit fraud charges too, result!!
I would just like to say a massive thank you to everyone involved with helping on this case, you've all been totally amazing!! It just goes to show what people power can do! 
Also a huge thank you to Mr Gary Young and the whole team at trading standards! Fantastic work guys, you done us proud and its good to know that you will follow up any new evidence.
Not forgetting our lovely Judge. Thank you so much for the chat afterwards, really did appreciate that. I hope you do see this thread and follow it and I really hope you can make an example out of this vile piece of work and give her a harsh sentence, she is pure evil to the core and I'd love to see her locked up for a vey long time, she deserves afterall!
Also thank you so much to our jury, your all awesome and I'm gutted you didn't get to hear all the accounts but you will get a good idea now as I'm sure many people will now be getting their stories out there, the more publicity the better! With over 60 victims, that we know of, i'm sure we can make the whole of Norfolk & Suffolk aware of this scum!
Its a real shame only a few victims got to tell their side of things in court, many of us desperately needed that opportunity, I was more than gutted! But all the work that everyone has put in and all the evidence sent to trading standards I am told has been seen by all the relevant people, including our judge who incidentally is a fully qualified vet!!
Well done to everyone, but we need to keep going and keep the pressure on.
Will say more later but for now here is an update from the newspaper...
http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/norfolk..._after_changing_plea_to_admit_fraud_1_3610389
Take it easy guys.
I'll be back soon. xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2014)

Also thank you sooooo much to the EDP for covering this case and especially for displaying brief details of other victims. At least I got a mention, lol. All will be revealed very soon, I will detail every victim report I have so you can see the true extent of her evil crimes. xxxx


----------



## s4sugar (22 May 2014)

I'm sure we all are sending our best wishes for your partner Sam77. Never an easy time but good news and a bit of hope can work wonders.


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 May 2014)

Sam s4sugar is right, we are all sending our best wishes to your partner, another roller coaster for you as if you havnt been through the mill already.

Thanks for the update and yes its wonderful news, I hoping the publicity will spread the word and people will be more careful who they buy their puppies from. I had to chuckle at the judge being a vet, that was worth the wait in itself. xxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 May 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tending-puppies-sold-pedigree-given-jabs.html



Lets hope all the papers cover it to get the message out there.


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2014)

Thank you so much for kind messages guys. He got appointment in morning. Fingers crossed!! 
I been very busy. Had call from Daily Mail thanks to Gary. Report done, photographer been, look out in the Daily mail tomoz or next few days. It made front page in the EDP. More to contact too. Thanks everyone  xxx


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tending-puppies-sold-pedigree-given-jabs.html

xxx


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2014)

In tomorrows Daily Mail we got our story being printed too 
xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (22 May 2014)

Stunning pics of her, isn't she a beauty!! LOL ;-)
xxx


----------



## TrasaM (22 May 2014)

Well done Sam. I hope she gets what she deserves but  single parent sob sob ..grrrrh!
Hope your OH is ok.


----------



## airias mum (23 May 2014)

pity the papers have an address that is 12 months out of date, we all know they moved to woodrising june 2013, now they have left that address. wont be long before the new one is relieved.


----------



## Sam77 (23 May 2014)

The courts had that down as her address so had to use it. Don't know why they didn't have the Barnham Broom one on record, should have done! Not to worry as it will be put right! 
THIS is where she lives now along with her boyfriend & partner in crime, Mr William (Bill) Linton!! They not down as partners tho, he is her 'Co Tennant' so as not to affect her Widows pension!! Solicitors and all relevant people have been advised....
http://www.jackson-stops.co.uk/cgi-bin/properties/summary-details.pl?propID=55142   Wonder how she affords that!!! Rent paid in advance! There are only 2 or 3 dogs there, where are the rest of them? We WILL find out!
Wonder how much damage she'll make to that beautiful house!
More to come soon guys. xxxxxx


----------



## Sam77 (24 May 2014)

TrasaM said:



			Well done Sam. I hope she gets what she deserves but  single parent sob sob ..grrrrh!
Hope your OH is ok.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Xxx


----------



## Sam77 (24 May 2014)

Thanks hun. Yes I thought it was very fitting that judge is a vet, lol. He seemed lovely. I got quite upset after coz didn't get to have my say! Judge was nice to comfort me & said we've all done a great job but he has to go by his guidelines & court rules, which I can fully understand I guess. Its our damn government's rules & regulations that makes this case so frustrating! But, at least she admitted it. It was a good result but will the sentence be good enough, doubtful :-( 
Will post more as and when I can.
Had more positive news with Kris' lump, he's now called it George, lol. Saw different doc who rekons its prob not lymphoma. He fink its a cyst maybe & something to do with his throat. One side of tonsils is very hard & might need removing. Gotta go for Ultrasound, MRI scan & a Core Biopsy next WK. More waiting but feeling more positive B-)  Did u see me in Daily mail yesterday? 

Also Take a break are covering Alfie & his 3 sisters (pleased I got them all in on it) plus 2or3 other victims. Should be a good! Will let u know what issue.
Must go for now.
Take care guys.
Xxxxxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 May 2014)

Glad its more positive news Sam for your Kris, fingers crossed its just a cyst.

Im glad about the resulting publicity this case and the victims are getting, no I didnt see you in the DAily Mail unfortunately but so pleased you were recognised at last and have got some sort of validation. I was horrified to see the beautiful property Lisa Walsh has moved into, lets hope once the court has dealt with her she has to seek more humble dwellings.

Take care of yourself and family Sam and sending you my very best wishes. xx


----------



## Sam77 (24 May 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			Glad its more positive news Sam for your Kris, fingers crossed its just a cyst.

Im glad about the resulting publicity this case and the victims are getting, no I didnt see you in the DAily Mail unfortunately but so pleased you were recognised at last and have got some sort of validation. I was horrified to see the beautiful property Lisa Walsh has moved into, lets hope once the court has dealt with her she has to seek more humble dwellings.

Take care of yourself and family Sam and sending you my very best wishes. xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Thank you for everything! You have shown such compassion towards this case and have been so supportive to me. Your a shinning star! Do hope your ok, and hope little Billy is getting on great in his new home. Do you get updates? 
Will email you soon but its been a bit hectic here at the moment wth the press and wot not, havn't had time to think properly!
Speak soon hun
Much love. xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (24 May 2014)

This is how that Bitch made my boy! Deformed! Same as many others!!
I'm just thankful our insurance covered the £20,000 vets bill to get him fixed up!!
IF YOU WANT A PUPPY PLEASE GET THE BEST INSURANCE YOU CAN GET, YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT MAY HAPPEN, EVEN SIMPLE TREATMENTS ARE VERY EXPENSIVE!!






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sam77 (24 May 2014)

When we first got Alfie home we were so shocked at the way he looked. He just stood there for hours, crying! It was so heartbreaking and I wondered if I made the right decision, what had I put this poor dog through!! The recovery was the hardest thing our family has ever had to go through. That's what these scumbags don't think of, the aftermath, the families faced with a disabled dog!! My son lost his best friend and could not stand seeing him in pain! I'll never ever forgive that evil cow for what she's done to my family and so many others!!





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sam77 (24 May 2014)

DAILY MAIL REPORT...





[/URL][/IMG]

YUK - me thinks she needs to stop scoffing sweets like she was doing whilst waiting to go into court!!





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
My Gorgeous boy!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 May 2014)

saw the daily mail article and am so pleased she has been bought to court at last.   well done all of you and I hope your beautiful boy has recovered ok....


----------



## Sam77 (24 May 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			saw the daily mail article and am so pleased she has been bought to court at last.   well done all of you and I hope your beautiful boy has recovered ok....
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, thankfully, Alfie now has perfect hips but it was a vey long hard road! His puppy years gone forever, but believe me, he's certainly making up for it and we are giving him his super happy life. He is such an awesome dog! Despite everything he's been through, he's never lost his wonderful character. Its such a pleasure to watch him play, run, jump and my sons relationship with him is just so sweet. Alfie is so loyal and hardly leaves my son' side! Im so happy that everything worked out so well.
We owe it all to his specialists.....GROVE REFERRALS Grove Referrals,
Grove House,
Holt Road,
Fakenham,
Norfolk
NR21 8JG
Tel: *01328 862137* 
Mr Gordon Brown & Mr Simon Gilbert are amazing people and we are so thankful to them. Not only did they fix Alfie up but they've treated all his littermates too plus I'm sure many others! Alfie absolutely loves Gordon! He knows that the kind man took away all his pain! He gets soooo excited when we go there, lol.
Please have a look at their website and if you are unfortunate enough to have a poorly animal or know someone who has then you should look into getting your pet referred to the Grove. I cant recommend them enough. The whole team are so lovely, Thank you so much guys!!
http://www.grovereferrals.co.uk/surgeons/orthopaedic-surgeons.shtml


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 May 2014)

OMG those X rays, poor boy,  but what a life he has now and what a handsome lad he is and its wonderful he is so close to your son.

I get weekly updates about Billy with lots of photos, I couldnt have picked a better home if I tried as he needed someone really special who would give him the time and help build his confidence. I have a new foster now Coco who was due to go into the pound and I couldnt allow that so she is home with me and loving her new life with her new 3 best friends.xx


----------



## Sam77 (25 May 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			OMG those X rays, poor boy,  but what a life he has now and what a handsome lad he is and its wonderful he is so close to your son.

I get weekly updates about Billy with lots of photos, I couldnt have picked a better home if I tried as he needed someone really special who would give him the time and help build his confidence. I have a new foster now Coco who was due to go into the pound and I couldnt allow that so she is home with me and loving her new life with her new 3 best friends.xx
		
Click to expand...

Awwww, bless you. I bet Coco is loving every minute! Must be hard to see them go but so rewarding at the same time. You such a wonderful person for doing what you do! Maximum respect to you hun!
Really pleased Billy is doing so well, he certainly deserves it, bless him. Its so nice to hear of happy endings for these poor dogs that know no better than a life of torture!
If only there were more like you in the world 
Yes, Afie is a very handsome boy and loving his new hips. You know he actually shows off quite lot! Dont blame him though, lol
My son's relationship with him is so beautiful and with me too, we are all very close to each other and now we're becoming even closer. This whole experience put so much strain on us as a family but somehow we got through it & came out the other side stronger & closer than ever before!
Thanks again for everything hun. Any chance you could make it up here for the sentencing on the 3rd? Would be so awesome if you could but  understand if you cant tho.
Sleep tight babes. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (25 May 2014)

If anyone would like to find out more about Puppy Farming and what you can do to help, please visit... https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puppy-Love-Campaigns/202945053081069  and  
http://www.puppylovecampaigns.org/whatyoucando.shtml
PuppyLove Campaigns have been a great help with this case and have given me sooo much help & support. Please visit and share their page far & wide. We need people like us to get the message out there. Thank you to everyone involved in the fight against these awful places and for your continued help and perseverance. Your all amazing  xxx


----------



## Sam77 (25 May 2014)

This thread has had over 44,000 views! WOW!!! xxx


----------



## Sam77 (26 May 2014)

Hey guys 
Hope you are all well. I have quite a few years of litter registrations that Walsh & her gang have put through the KC, detailing lots of dodgy entries! The KC have a lot to answer for in my opinion!!
Its going to take a while to type up tho or until I figure out a way to get them on here without typing. Big Big thank you to the very kind lady who must have spent hours searching & typing it all up for me. You know who you are, see you there  
So many people have pulled together to help this case in so many ways, thank you to everyone!
For now, here are a few pics of Alfie, my lil superstar! 





 










 




 















 




 http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c307/Sam1977/DSCF4929.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Sam77 (26 May 2014)

[FONT=Comic Sans Meet the Beautiful Bella, Alfie's sister number one....
[URL=http://s30.photobucket.com/user/Sam1977/media/IMG_20140517_130436720.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL] 
Together, these 2 are completely bonkers & have soooo much fun!! A day at the beach...





 




 




 






Ok, that's it for now  Will be back again soon with your next instalment 
Take care. xxxxxxx[/B][/FONT]


----------



## s4sugar (26 May 2014)

Did you take the three week photo Sam?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 May 2014)

There's a headlines board at work and you were on it, Sam! So fab! An article and pic!


----------



## Sam77 (26 May 2014)

s4sugar said:



			Did you take the three week photo Sam?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did. She told us to go visit on the 22nd Oct when they'd be 4 weeks. But if his b.day is 1st Oct then they would only have been 3 wks! I got poorly after this visit but didn't put 2+2 together! Xxx


----------



## Sam77 (26 May 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			There's a headlines board at work and you were on it, Sam! So fab! An article and pic!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!! Glad the word is spreading  The more cover stories like these get the better! X


----------



## s4sugar (26 May 2014)

Sam77 said:



			Yes I did. She told us to go visit on the 22nd Oct when they'd be 4 weeks. But if his b.day is 1st Oct then they would only have been 3 wks! I got poorly after this visit but didn't put 2+2 together! Xxx
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if there was a puppy switch?
Look at eye rims & nose. Puppy has pale eye rims & a black nose while Alfie has dark eye rims & a pale nose. They can change but usually these are apparent at 3 weeks.
Wouldn't surprise me if any puppy to hand was "booked" on the day.


----------



## TrasaM (26 May 2014)

Your photos reminded me of a friend who bought a beautiful golden retriever puppy years ago but wasn't wise to the whole hip problem and took breeders word ..the puppy was the sweetest most beautiful little thing who ended up being pts at 6 months as her hips were so bad :-(  She had two young kids and they were devastated as was friend. 

It also not just dog that these unscrupulous 'individuals' are dealing in ; My daughter bought two kittens who supposedly had been rejected by their mother. She fell for the sob story and bought home two kittens who then got very very ill and cost a fortune in vet fees and hospitalisation ..also the gardia infection and kittens were younger than woman led her to believe.  They both survived and I think my daughter felt stupid at having been taken in amd didn't do anything further about it.  

So very pleased that you got your boy all fixed up. Friend has a lab x with dodgy hips and her insurance won't cover the whole cost of replacement so he's on meds and is coping ok . 
Well done and expect to be bombarded with photos of my rescue pointer lad when he flies in from Cyprus later this week.. Another victim of human stupidity and cruelty . X


----------



## Sam77 (28 May 2014)

Your more than likely right hun. But I must say Alfie's nose was black at first then turned pinker as he got older. wait till you see litter reg's, will post shortly. xxx



s4sugar said:



			I wonder if there was a puppy switch?
Look at eye rims & nose. Puppy has pale eye rims & a black nose while Alfie has dark eye rims & a pale nose. They can change but usually these are apparent at 3 weeks.
Wouldn't surprise me if any puppy to hand was "booked" on the day.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam77 (28 May 2014)

Bless you hun. Poor little puppy! 
Your right, these 'individuals' don't even care about what happens after their sale! Its often the kids that these pups are bought for that get terrorised by these situations too! Every case I've got has an emotional story attached to it.
Shocking to think its a worldwide problem that's largely ignored 



TrasaM said:



			Your photos reminded me of a friend who bought a beautiful golden retriever puppy years ago but wasn't wise to the whole hip problem and took breeders word ..the puppy was the sweetest most beautiful little thing who ended up being pts at 6 months as her hips were so bad :-(  She had two young kids and they were devastated as was friend. 

It also not just dog that these unscrupulous 'individuals' are dealing in ; My daughter bought two kittens who supposedly had been rejected by their mother. She fell for the sob story and bought home two kittens who then got very very ill and cost a fortune in vet fees and hospitalisation ..also the gardia infection and kittens were younger than woman led her to believe.  They both survived and I think my daughter felt stupid at having been taken in amd didn't do anything further about it.  

So very pleased that you got your boy all fixed up. Friend has a lab x with dodgy hips and her insurance won't cover the whole cost of replacement so he's on meds and is coping ok . 
Well done and expect to be bombarded with photos of my rescue pointer lad when he flies in from Cyprus later this week.. Another victim of human stupidity and cruelty . X
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam77 (28 May 2014)

A very close friend just found this.... 
http://www.bmdsonline.co.uk/30950819?s_source=tmms_liec
She lied again...she didn't start the dodgy business after her husband died, he was well in it too, just like the rest of the clan. However, I am told from a very reliable source that 'she' was the one that wore the trousers!! Wonder if trading standards are aware of this! 

More to come guys...and sorry for absence, I have been recovering from a lovely case of food poisoning thanks to Burger King!! Had to have dr out last night who kindly gave me a jab in the bottom! Ouch!! Doing ok now thankfully  

Back on to the Walsh Saga!! I'm having a lot of fun with this and don't forget to look out for Take a Break womens magazine for full story and keep up to date on here too. Will let you all know the date of the magazine it will be published in when I know and of course i'll keep you all updated about the sentencing date. Anyone who could make it to show maximum support would be very welcome and please do come say hello to me, its being held at Norwich Crown Court on 3rd July. This date is waiting for conformation and again I will let you know once I know.

Thanks so much to everyone for your kind messages and for all the hard work that's gone into this case. People power & the wonders of social networking can and have made a big difference with this!! I really hope more victims of puppy farming do the same as we all have. Don't give up, persistence is the key!
Big hugs to you all (((((hugz))))) xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (28 May 2014)

One of the victims on facebook tried setting up a separate forum from f/book.... http://stoppuppyfarming.boards.net/ 

The forum didn't take off at all but there was another interesting victim story from 2007 !&#8230;

Post by sian on Nov 16, 2012 at 10:20pm  I got Hogan 5 yr ago now from the other farm she was evicted from in North Walsham it was a little add in the yellow page (free adds) and it was her dads dogs but she was selling them for him with her husband me and my partner met them both. i gave up hope around 2yr and when we moved house i didt keep the puppy pack witch was basic or the ad out of the paper. i spent a lot of time looking up this woman and her dad for info. i just wish this page was up and running then. i think we were dealing with someone eles from treading standers few years back now but would not be able to tell u the name as after about 9mth there was nothing more we could do so got on with thing then i come aross your page xx


----------



## Sam77 (28 May 2014)

[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Through searching Marlewal I found this, a victim from 2008, poor dog same as Alfie...The website I found this from is [FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]http://www.labradorforums.co.uk/ftopic-23165-days0-orderasc-50.html[/FONT]
[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]Hi. Dont really know how to get in contact with you through this site but we brought a puppy from Marlewall in December xmas eve for my mum. Could you please contact me as we have serious problems with our puppy needing 2 hip replacements and cannot seem to contact them as they need to be informed that they should not be breeding with their bitch. Our puppy is 7 months and already has mild arthritis and is on drugs and cannot have £5000 worth of surgery till she is a year old. It is such a severe case that she may be very limited to her time with us and after the heartbreak we went through last summer losing our old dog, we really didnt want to then face this the following year with a puppy! We would just like to be able to contact the breeder or know if anyone else that has purchased from this breeder, has had or knows of anyone in the same situation, my email is [/FONT][FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]smanfa1@aol.com[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## Sam77 (28 May 2014)

Also have pedigree for Marlewal Apus, one of their old dogs and Marlewal Success is another....These were from Liverpool and in court they had a live link to Liverpool Crown Court, I think these were some of the dogs that they said they bought to Norfolk when they moved from Liverpool but they didn't bring them at all but still registered puppies to these dogs! http://www.labradorforums.co.uk/ftopicp-631148.html

There was a witness at court, lovely lady called Maria, who had this happen to her with a Westie puppy she bought from Walsh in Norfolk in 2011 0r 2012 cant remember now. Trading standards actually contacted her, she had no idea what was going on till she spoke to me at court! Her Westie, Buddy not pedigree either as his paws are massive!! Get in toch on here Maria and post you story hun. x

Also nearly all victims that I know of had very poorly puppies once bought home, suffering from infections like Giardia, Parvovirus, Ulcerative Colitis, Campylobacter, fleas, worms, earmites and many more parasites!! Several of us owners also became very ill from these diseases!


----------



## Sam77 (28 May 2014)

Ok, I will get back to detailing the victims after this but for now a big read, lol. The following is a list of Walsh's registered litters over the last 5 years, however this is not a full list of all breeds she's registered and also not every litter was registered of course, but this will give you a slight insight as to what kind of vile piece of work we are dealing with. I've tried to make it as easy as poss to read. Very interesting indeed and now you see what exactly is the point of the Kennel Club? Even a idiot could figure out what's going on here. This is just 5 years worth, remember Mr & Mrs Walsh & their family/friends have been doing this for over 20 years!! Dodgy from day one!!


----------



## Sam77 (29 May 2014)

Araghh its not working....Bear with me here. Anyone know how I can copy text from a word document with all the formatting included ie bold text, different coloured text and itallics?? 
Any advice much appreciated. im really confused as previous posts have done it but got no idea why not doing it now ?? Maybe its too late and I should go sleep but my brain is wide awake still! Insomnia, great really as I just had burst of energy and swept up all the hair and bits from the hallway floor!! lol xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (29 May 2014)

No idea if this will work....
Registered Litters.doc - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UXic9SdP2AA-Q0oFUcM5yCswp-T2kojqiMVhlkAV8to/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Sam77 (29 May 2014)

YAY, I think I done it!! Perseverance Prevails again 
If anyone can't view it please let me know.
xxx


----------



## Sam77 (29 May 2014)

000


----------



## Sam77 (29 May 2014)

If anyone can see anything that could allow hacking, ie my IP address or anything in this document then please let me know asap. Thanks guys. xxxx



Sam77 said:



			No idea if this will work....
Registered Litters.doc - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UXic9SdP2AA-Q0oFUcM5yCswp-T2kojqiMVhlkAV8to/edit?usp=sharing

Click to expand...


----------



## TrasaM (29 May 2014)

As Cilla Black would say that's a lorra lorra puppies! I don't know anything about registering puppies with the KC but you'd have though that someone would have noticed what was going on. Makes a bit of a mockery of the whole pedigree thing!


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 May 2014)

Well done Sam, you got there in the end, just had a quick look and its frightening to think how many went through her evil hands.

The Kennel Club imo are no longer fit for purpose, they wont change so something needs to go in their place instead, something that if you were registered with would be an indication of quality breeders with quality puppies.

I fully endorse every word you said about the Puppy Love Campaigns, they are a great group and do so much work and I Include CARIAD in there too.


----------



## Sam77 (29 May 2014)

Another 1500 views in 4 days, the word is spreading


----------



## Sam77 (29 May 2014)

Thanks Dobiegirl. Yes cariad also took the time to look over the case even though they are incredibally busy right now so much appreciation & thanks goes out to them too, thanks Sarah & Sue! Keep up your fantastic work & good luck with everything! Go get em Sarah 
XXXX


----------



## Sam77 (29 May 2014)

I agree 100%. What is the point of the Kennel Club if they allow this to go on. Remember this is just 1 person. There are thousands more!! Hundreds of thousands more puppies and god only knows how many poor breeding parents there are out there. This problem is massive and needs to stop!
Thanks for your comments hun. x



TrasaM said:



			As Cilla Black would say that's a lorra lorra puppies! I don't know anything about registering puppies with the KC but you'd have though that someone would have noticed what was going on. Makes a bit of a mockery of the whole pedigree thing!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PolarSkye (29 May 2014)

Sam77 said:



			No idea if this will work....
Registered Litters.doc - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UXic9SdP2AA-Q0oFUcM5yCswp-T2kojqiMVhlkAV8to/edit?usp=sharing

Click to expand...

You rock!

Very well done .

P


----------



## Sam77 (29 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			You rock!

Very well done .

P
		
Click to expand...

Thank you   xxx


----------



## Sam77 (29 May 2014)

Sam77 said:



[FONT=Comic Sans Meet the Beautiful Bella, Alfie's sister number one....
[URL=http://s30.photobucket.com/user/Sam1977/media/IMG_20140517_130436720.jpg.html]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL] 
Together, these 2 are completely bonkers & have soooo much fun!! A day at the beach...





 




 




 






Ok, that's it for now  Will be back again soon with your next instalment 
Take care. xxxxxxx[/B][/FONT]

Click to expand...

BELLA'S STORY....

My daughter had wanted a labrador puppy for as long as I can remember. Last year when my mother was terminally ill, I decided life was too short and threw caution to the wind (in all directions so it would seem!) and bought my daughter a yellow labrador puppy for Christmas 2011. The advert said KC reg. pedigree, wormed and vaccinated £350. We visited twice and on the first occasion at 4 weeks old when choosing our puppy she was in the front room of the house in a large pen feeding from her mother along with her 4 litter mates. We took some pictures on our phones. They all seemed happy and content and I had no reason to think this was a puppy farm. There was no evidence of any other dogs.

The house was untidy but Lisa was very chatty and welcoming and I thought nothing more of it. I already had a 3 year old Westie that was born in a front room of a house which wasn't a show home (but definitely NOT a puppy farm) and she has been a healthy little dog with no problems. We paid our £100 deposit and were told she would be ready from 25th November onwards. We did visit again 2 weeks later as we were so excited and often passed that way. I rang beforehand to arrange and Lisa was very strict on times saying she had family in hospital so I made sure we arrived at the time specified by her. On this occasion our pup was in the front room again with just one of her litter mates. Lisa said this was to get them used to being away from their mother for short periods of time which I thought seemed plausible. We took more photos of Bella and left feeling quite happy.

We collected Bella at teatime on Friday 25th November 2011. Lisa's attitude was quite different on this occasion. She said she had no puppy packs left and just gave me a typed sheet of instructions on how to care for Bella. I was a bit put out as usually a breeder will supply you with a pack of food for the next few days that your puppy has been weaned on. She also told me she didn't have the KC papers as her partner had died and that they were in his name and the Kennel Club had still not sorted it out for her. I didn't feel I could argue over this as it was such a personal thing so I left with her assurance she would send them on. We picked Bella up and went to leave, she didn't see us out or say Goodbye which I felt was quite rude but we had our puppy and were anxious to get her home. We picked up some of the food outlined in the instructions on our way home and Bella slept peacefully all the way. That evening she was happy and relaxed, ate all her food and we were over the moon with her. That night the diarrhoea started.

It went on and on and I thought it was maybe her adjusting to her new surroundings or maybe I had not got the right food and it had upset her stomach. By the following Thursday it was still going on although she was playful, happy and eating and drinking well. It was that night I too became very ill with severe diarrhoea and a fever. On the Saturday morning my sister took Bella to the vets for me as I was too ill to go out. The vet said Bella may have Parvo virus. They gave her an injection, said to feed her on chicken and boiled rice small amounts 6 times a day and to keep a close eye on her. This set me back around £80 within a week of purchasing her.

Gradually she began to improve and over the next 3 weeks we both got back to full health and we began to enjoy her properly. I didn't think any more of it or consider contacting the breeder as I thought it was just bad luck but had turned out okay. That was until Bella started limping in October this year. I took her to the vets hoping it was just a sprain but in my heart I felt it was more serious. Nothing could have prepared me for what was to unfold though. The vet examined her and thought she had mild elbow dysplacia in her front left leg. I had insurance but only for a 12 month condition however I was not unduly worried as on speaking to a friend who had labrador with same condition it was treated and he had recovered well. We were referred to a specialist clinic who did a CT scan on Monday 17th December. The results were shocking. Not only did it show the dysplacia in Bella's elbow but both of her hips are severely affected and she literally has no proper hip sockets, the bones have just formed round to stabilise her and somehow she manages. She doesn't appear to be in any pain and there was nothing to suggest there was a problem with her hips. The vet asked if I had any contact with her litter mates which I did not so this week I have been doing some research and I am totally devasted to learn that not only my beautiful dog has so many problems but this breeder is responsible for so many more with various health problems.

Bella in the middle, Alfie on top with one of their siblings...





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]  




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 






Poor Bella will never be able to have surgery as insurance wont cover it!! The Bitch should be made to pay the expenses we've all faced!! These poor dogs were made by her afterall! 
We have to pay nearly £50 a month for insurance on Alfie now and that will continue to grow as he needs xrays every year for the next 3-4 years! More & more cost!


----------



## Sam77 (30 May 2014)

Worth a read, they have a good varied approach with most matters...
http://vicmps.greens.org.au/content/puppy-farms

Don't forget, you can help...read to the bottom of page and do this to help, it wont take long...the more the better...People Power!!......
*Get involved*
Email the agriculture minister on peter.walsh@parliament.vic.gov.au or through his contact page.
Points to include


Demand that puppy farms be given a legal definition that includes both large scale operations and small operations that fail to meet the psychological, behavioural and social needs of dogs, and that puppy farms be outlawed.

Ask that heavy fines be given to unregistered operators.

Demand that RSPCA officers be given powers to randomly inspect premises.
Write to the shadow agriculture minister on jacinta.allan@parliament.vic.gov.au.

Also, more pointers & addresses on here...http://www.puppylovecampaigns.org/whatyoucando.shtml


----------



## satinbaze (30 May 2014)

There is a report about the court case in this weeks "our dogs"


----------



## Alec Swan (30 May 2014)

Sam77 said:



			.......

[*]Demand that RSPCA officers be given powers to randomly inspect premises.
.......
		
Click to expand...

The rspca already abuse their limited powers,  they have no more rights in Law than any other civilian,  and what would be the point,  when we already have Trading Standards who have a right of entry?  Unlike TS who are a Government appointed and paid for body,  the rspca have political agendas which interfere with justice,  and strangely they'd hinder your plans.

Alec.


----------



## Sam77 (30 May 2014)

satinbaze said:



			There is a report about the court case in this weeks "our dogs"
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant 
Can you post a link for the page as I cant seem to find it hun? Thanks so much   xxx


----------



## Sam77 (30 May 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			The rspca already abuse their limited powers,  they have no more rights in Law than any other civilian,  and what would be the point,  when we already have Trading Standards who have a right of entry?  Unlike TS who are a Government appointed and paid for body,  the rspca have political agendas which interfere with justice,  and strangely they'd hinder your plans.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I actually agree Alec. They have let me down big time on more than one occasion recently!! Another organisation, like the KC, who like their titles but don't follow through with their promises! Just don't really see the point of them. Yes they've helped millions of animals, they wouldn't help all of Walsh's dogs and horses though!! They wouldn't back us up even though they saw the state of the place, it wasn't until trading standards raided the place in 2012 that they started to realise what we were dealing with, despite being told by many unhappy victims!! Even then, they still wouldn't back us up, WHY?? Im totally baffled on that and soooo not impressed!! 
Right...before I get into a rant about the rspca, I'm off to have another cuppa 
Have a great day guys


----------



## airias mum (30 May 2014)

WOULD YOU BELIVE IT!!!! KENNEL CLUB STILL GOT LISA WALSH, MARK WALSH, WENDY WALSH, N MELTON K MELTON AND E BRAISHER REG AT GREENACRES FARM, when they were told that these people, 4 of whom should never have been reg there at all, were evicted October 2012, and that KC was told at the time, and also in January 2013, they still have done nothing, they only reg dogs, NOT PEOPLE. what a waste of space these people are.


----------



## satinbaze (30 May 2014)

Sam77 said:



			Brilliant 
Can you post a link for the page as I cant seem to find it hun? Thanks so much   xxx
		
Click to expand...


Sorry I don't know the link as I buy a hard copy each week. If you pm me your address I will send you the article via snail mail


----------



## Sam77 (30 May 2014)

Got a letter today....
Started with apologies for what seemed a wasted journey, then went on...
Walsh changed her plea to guilty in connection with a charge of fraudulent trading. Although we had hoped that she might do this at some point, we had not expected it to happen at such an early stage. We are sure that the reason that this happened was the quality of the evidence given by everyone the previous day, which was the first day that witnesses were called, and the prospect that the rest of the witnesses would be equally good.
The actual charge covered the period from 1st September 2009 to 14th October 2012, during which she knowingly carried on a dog breeding business for a fraudulent purpose outside the scope of section 993 of the companies Act 2006, namely by:
(i) Advertising that puppies sold by her were pedigree Kennel Club registered when they were not;
(ii) Advertising the parents of the puppies offered for sale were available for inspection when they were not;
(iii) Falsely registering new litters with the Kennel Club
(iv) Falsely providing names of dams to the Kennel Club for new litters;  and
Falsely representing to purchasers that the dams of puppies had died in order to disguise the absence of breeding by her!
Walsh also pleaded guilty to benefit fraud in the sum of £12,000
She will be sentenced for both on probably the 3rd July.....
Will let us know and welcome to attend sentencing...
There will also be an investigation under the Proceeds of Crime Act, to determine whether Walsh has any assets which would be available for confiscation.
Thank you once again for your help in this case.

Interesting!!


----------



## Sam77 (30 May 2014)

airias mum said:



			WOULD YOU BELIVE IT!!!! KENNEL CLUB STILL GOT LISA WALSH, MARK WALSH, WENDY WALSH, N MELTON K MELTON AND E BRAISHER REG AT GREENACRES FARM, when they were told that these people, 4 of whom should never have been reg there at all, were evicted October 2012, and that KC was told at the time, and also in January 2013, they still have done nothing, they only reg dogs, NOT PEOPLE. what a waste of space these people are.
		
Click to expand...

That's crazy!! They keep Puppy Farming alive, they let scum register whatever litters they wish, to whatever dogs or even non existent dogs and they even stick up for the witch saying she's just trying to make a living!!    
Oooohh they wind me up, they really do! They have several large known puppy farm/mills on their accredited breeders list for gods sake, they almost advertise puppy farming!!  
The innocent breeders are paying the same fees to get that 'status' but for what? To be put on a list that contains such vile establishments!! No thanks is what I'd say! 
I hope the innocent breeders out there continue to unite & challenge the KC about their very slack rules & regs! What's the point in rules, guidelines & regulations when they are not followed up and checked! We need to find a way to do this more effectively but sadly the government do not always put animal welfare at the top of the agenda & without their backing a bad situation turns much worse very quickly! By which time no one wants to even try to tackle the problem. 
How can they still have them on that address, shes sold a lot of puppies since then obviously from different properties...Derham, Barnham Broom, Woodrising ect, surly she would have to change her address with them for papework  unless she been trading unlicensed of course! 
Do they know Mark walsh is 6 foot under??? Idiots!!


----------



## Sam77 (30 May 2014)

satinbaze said:



			Sorry I don't know the link as I buy a hard copy each week. If you pm me your address I will send you the article via snail mail
		
Click to expand...

Awww, thanks for offer but that's ok. Im just happy its getting good coverage!!


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 May 2014)

http://caninealliance.org/


Sam have a look at this group which has quite a large membership, a lot of them are assured breeders and have been asked to be taken off the list as they do not what to be put a long side puppy farmers. They are trying to get the Kennel Club to change, haha, but with their membership growing the KC cant refuse to ignore them. I hope some good can come out of this so ordinary members of the public will know KC registered means its bred ethically and the puppy farmers will no longer have the level of respectability they now have with their KC registered puppies.


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 May 2014)

Sadly I am not in the least surprised that the KC aren't bothered that they have the wrong details for her, as long as they get their money they really don't care. As Dobiegirl says a lot of responsible breeders have now left the Assured Breeders schem , including myself, as we object to being grouped with puppy farmers and breeders of crosses/mongres!


----------



## Sam77 (30 May 2014)

Good. That's reassuring to hear, I knew a few were not happy with things but very glad to hear most of the responsible breeders are making a stand. People power nearly always works from what I've experienced in life. Let's hope one day soon the kc listen and make the changes that are desperately needed. XxX


----------



## Llanali (2 June 2014)

I've left the assured breeders as well as above!


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 June 2014)

Llanali said:



			I've left the assured breeders as well as above!
		
Click to expand...


I know so many people who have left, soon the only people under the Assured Breeder banner will be puppy farmers!


----------



## Sam77 (7 June 2014)

Hi guys.
Sorry for absence, had a lot on lately. Life gets so busy!
I have no idea why all the photo's have disappeared but if you click on the links it will open them in a new window 
I have a few more pics of Alfie & Bella together on their 1st meeting, that was a crazy freezing cold day! I do have some video but too big to put on here. If I ever figure out how to chop them, i'll put them up. 
They are so funny to watch and very sweet. We are sure they knew straight away that they are siblings and to watch them being so kissy and soppy with each other left no doubt in my mind. Alfie definitely acted differently and only does his kissy thing with his sisters! 
Plus they are like twins with their characters, do the same weird and wonderful things!
If it wasn't for the colour difference I'd say they were twins as you can see from this 1st photo, lol, its like a mirror image  
Bella is a beautiful crazy dog and very affectionate, love her to bits and so does Alfie! xxx 






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

A couple more of tiny Bella...





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Will be back with another of Alfie's sisters soon.
Take care guys. xxx
P.S - Kris has had all tests done, biopsy wasn't nice  Now waiting game again. Should know by end of next week at latest. Fingers and everything else crossed!




Sam77 said:



BELLA'S STORY....

My daughter had wanted a labrador puppy for as long as I can remember. Last year when my mother was terminally ill, I decided life was too short and threw caution to the wind (in all directions so it would seem!) and bought my daughter a yellow labrador puppy for Christmas 2011. The advert said KC reg. pedigree, wormed and vaccinated £350. We visited twice and on the first occasion at 4 weeks old when choosing our puppy she was in the front room of the house in a large pen feeding from her mother along with her 4 litter mates. We took some pictures on our phones. They all seemed happy and content and I had no reason to think this was a puppy farm. There was no evidence of any other dogs.

The house was untidy but Lisa was very chatty and welcoming and I thought nothing more of it. I already had a 3 year old Westie that was born in a front room of a house which wasn't a show home (but definitely NOT a puppy farm) and she has been a healthy little dog with no problems. We paid our £100 deposit and were told she would be ready from 25th November onwards. We did visit again 2 weeks later as we were so excited and often passed that way. I rang beforehand to arrange and Lisa was very strict on times saying she had family in hospital so I made sure we arrived at the time specified by her. On this occasion our pup was in the front room again with just one of her litter mates. Lisa said this was to get them used to being away from their mother for short periods of time which I thought seemed plausible. We took more photos of Bella and left feeling quite happy.

We collected Bella at teatime on Friday 25th November 2011. Lisa's attitude was quite different on this occasion. She said she had no puppy packs left and just gave me a typed sheet of instructions on how to care for Bella. I was a bit put out as usually a breeder will supply you with a pack of food for the next few days that your puppy has been weaned on. She also told me she didn't have the KC papers as her partner had died and that they were in his name and the Kennel Club had still not sorted it out for her. I didn't feel I could argue over this as it was such a personal thing so I left with her assurance she would send them on. We picked Bella up and went to leave, she didn't see us out or say Goodbye which I felt was quite rude but we had our puppy and were anxious to get her home. We picked up some of the food outlined in the instructions on our way home and Bella slept peacefully all the way. That evening she was happy and relaxed, ate all her food and we were over the moon with her. That night the diarrhoea started.

It went on and on and I thought it was maybe her adjusting to her new surroundings or maybe I had not got the right food and it had upset her stomach. By the following Thursday it was still going on although she was playful, happy and eating and drinking well. It was that night I too became very ill with severe diarrhoea and a fever. On the Saturday morning my sister took Bella to the vets for me as I was too ill to go out. The vet said Bella may have Parvo virus. They gave her an injection, said to feed her on chicken and boiled rice small amounts 6 times a day and to keep a close eye on her. This set me back around £80 within a week of purchasing her.

Gradually she began to improve and over the next 3 weeks we both got back to full health and we began to enjoy her properly. I didn't think any more of it or consider contacting the breeder as I thought it was just bad luck but had turned out okay. That was until Bella started limping in October this year. I took her to the vets hoping it was just a sprain but in my heart I felt it was more serious. Nothing could have prepared me for what was to unfold though. The vet examined her and thought she had mild elbow dysplacia in her front left leg. I had insurance but only for a 12 month condition however I was not unduly worried as on speaking to a friend who had labrador with same condition it was treated and he had recovered well. We were referred to a specialist clinic who did a CT scan on Monday 17th December. The results were shocking. Not only did it show the dysplacia in Bella's elbow but both of her hips are severely affected and she literally has no proper hip sockets, the bones have just formed round to stabilise her and somehow she manages. She doesn't appear to be in any pain and there was nothing to suggest there was a problem with her hips. The vet asked if I had any contact with her litter mates which I did not so this week I have been doing some research and I am totally devasted to learn that not only my beautiful dog has so many problems but this breeder is responsible for so many more with various health problems.

Bella in the middle, Alfie on top with one of their siblings...





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]  




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 






Poor Bella will never be able to have surgery as insurance wont cover it!! The Bitch should be made to pay the expenses we've all faced!! These poor dogs were made by her afterall! 
We have to pay nearly £50 a month for insurance on Alfie now and that will continue to grow as he needs xrays every year for the next 3-4 years! More & more cost! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Llanali (7 June 2014)

MurphysMinder said:



			I know so many people who have left, soon the only people under the Assured Breeder banner will be puppy farmers! 

Click to expand...

At least there's finally going to be a definitive list of dodgy backyarders then LOL


----------



## Sam77 (12 June 2014)

Hi guys.
We've had really bad news  My Kris has been diagnosed with Cancer 
They are not sure which type yet, its either Lymphoma, Tonsil or Throat Cancer. We should know in next couple of days hopefully. They say the prognosis is good and they can treat with medication & radio/chemo therapy. He may have to have his right tonsil out next week which is booked for Wednesday but they took another core biopsy yesterday and are hoping they get better results as the last one was inconclusive. 
He's ok, not ill as such, yet, hopefully he'll be one of the ones who can easily fight it off. Other than that he is a fit & healthy 39 year old. Trying to stay positive but its such as shock. Don't think it will happen to someone so close. Although several family friends are fighting the disease and we sadly lost a lovely old lady recently who was very close with my mum and myself. Will miss her so much, she was not treated very well in hospital and she died in an awful way so that is really playing on my mind now! So many thoughts are swamping my mind. If that wasn't enough my poor 8 year old son came down with Scarlet Fever!! Apparently it's on the rise all over the UK, so parents beware, do your homework and look out for the signs. Its not nice for them and they need antibiotics, its also very contagious so speak with your doctor and school with regards to this. Thankfully he's much better now and back to school today!
Right must go for now.
I will come back to this, just need a little time to deal with things.
Warmest wishes to you all and hope your all enjoying our beautiful weather 
Sam & a very hot Alfie, who still insists on sleeping in the hottest place ever, the conservatory!! They really are a bit thick aren't they, silly dog! lol.
xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (24 June 2014)

Kris has been diagnosed with a high grade (aggressive&fast growing) Non Hodgkins Lymphoma which is more dangerous but also more curable. Gotta have a PET scan & Bone marrow Biopsy today to find out which type as lots of different types and to see if its spread to other parts of body! He'll be radioactive for 6 hrs and has to keep a metre away from kids & pregnant women!! Then back to clinic on the 2nd July & start treatment on the 3rd. ( the sentencing day of Walsh! I'll still be there though!) 

He will start with Steroids and has to have Chemotherapy & strong drugs including an antibody & sickness tablets. He will loose his hair & probably become infertile so unfortunately no more kids for us!  We can get some frozen but with my health the way it is it's doubtful i'll ever be well enough again to have more kids. I'm so scared, god knows how he feels! Just can't believe its all happening! 

We told our son & thankfully he took it very well. He's very grown up for an 8 year old and understands things almost like an adult does. He was obviously shocked, bless him, but we kept it really positive & there were no tears, i'm sure they will come though along with many questions over the coming weeks. Dad's going to be a super hero for 6 hours ... Radioactive Dad! LOL

I think being honest with him is the best way to go, they need to learn how to cope with all sorts of situations i guess, just wish it wasn't such an awful one! He's at that age where they do think about death, he has nightmares about it sometimes and is a big worrier! Has sad & scary thoughts alot too. I used to as a child aswel. Wish i could do more to help him, feel bloody useless sometimes. I hope i can cope with all this, doing ok so far, already had a little meltdown so want to stay strong & positive for everyone's sake now, tis hard work!

So... could all you lovely people that i know are reading this thread, please send good luck & healing wishes our way. Its ok to post on this thread now as the wicked witch can't do a thing! 

Speaking of the witch, i can't wait to see her squirm, although we know she'll only get a suspended sentence...grrr...but watch this space my friends as there will be a couple of nice surprises for you all very soon, i am very excited but i have to keep sctum for now. 

Sentencing is on 3rd July at Norwich Crown Court, ALL WELCOME (except the Evil one & her scum family & friends! You lot can just jog on in the other direction  )

Please come & show your support guys, i know there are hundreds of you following this thread, so if your nearby or can travel over, come along & join the fun, the more the merrier and if you do, come and say hello to me afterwards  Most of us are meeting in Adam & Eve's pub round the corner for celebratory drinks 

I will post the next victim story very soon, just putting the final bits together but time is very precious at the moment and not enough of it! Will be putting more up soon though.

Hope you are all ok and enjoying our beautiful weather at the moment, when not working anyway!

Right, must go. Take care & big love to you all.

Sam. xxxxx


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 June 2014)

couldn't read your last message and run....your family sound like they are coping with the bad news well....HUGS FOR YOU ALL!!!! 

my thoughts are with you all .........good luck with the treatment (most important!!)   and for the 3rd and hope the outcome fits the crime..


----------



## Sam77 (25 June 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			couldn't read your last message and run....your family sound like they are coping with the bad news well....HUGS FOR YOU ALL!!!! 

my thoughts are with you all .........good luck with the treatment (most important!!)   and for the 3rd and hope the outcome fits the crime..
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your kind words. He's doing ok at the moment, fingers crossed it will be ok through the treatment too. Cancer research has come such a long way that i do have faith in his doctor, he seems well educated, was pleasent to talk to and actually listened & explained things in normal language not all the medical jargon. Cant only wait and see how it goes i guess.

SENTENCING DAY - The time will not be confirmed untill the evening before! They will let me know but can check with the courts on the day. They open for business at 10am so a couple of us, maybe more, will be there from around 9.45am. We're just going to hang around till we go in.
Hope to see lots of supporters there!


----------



## City Mare (25 June 2014)

I couldn't read and run either. 
I've been following this thread; you're an amazing woman. 
Good luck to you and Kris - sending you all the luck in the world. 

xxxx


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 June 2014)

It seems so unfair you have been hit with this , but I am sure your family's determination will win through again.  Sending loads of positive vibes and luck to Kris and you.


----------



## Sam77 (2 July 2014)

Thank you all for your kind messages, really appreciate it guys. We go in this morning to discuss the results of scan and biopsy and treatment plan. Will let you know how he gets on.

We had ITV contact myself and some other victims & we have done short interviews. This will be aired on Thursday (tomorrow) evenings Anglia News. I'm very pleased at the amount of media interest in this case. This is what we need, to get the horrors of puppy farming out there for everyone to see! They said another program are going to be doing a puppy farming 1 hour special and they are using the interviews and documents to go with their program, so more media coverage!

Also, Alfie's story will be in our local papers this week too, not sure if it's going in the Norwich evening news tomorrow but they may write a small piece and then Alfie's story, i'm hoping, will be in the Great Yarmouth & Norwich Murcury/Advertiser. Will confirm details later today.

Take a Break stories of Alfie, Bella & a poor lil pup that didn't make it, will be published in the 31st July issue, so be sure to get your copy, however, i shall post it all on here anyway.

Hopefully at the weekend i can give you all that lil surprise i was telling you about too!

Must go for now but hopefully back later on.

Will pm you later Jan
Sam. xxxxx


----------



## Sam77 (2 July 2014)

Hi.
Your not gonna believe this!!! Sentencing has been put off till August 1st. 
I'm so mad, so was Gary! 
Apparently another case has to be finished because the judge will be away next week or something! 
Can't believe it!! But in a strange way it may turn out to be a blessing in disguise and help get the result we all want. Cant say exactly what right now but believe me, things are in place and just need Miss Piggy to slip over one of those sweet packets 
Will be back again shortly guys. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (2 July 2014)

Good news! Kris's cancer is localised to his neck. Not spread anywhere, bone marrow OK, bloods OK. Only need 3 lots of Chemo now rather than 6. Then some radiotherapy afterwards. He should be cured by October all being well. Such a relief! He's a strong lad so im sure he's gonna be fine. Thank you all for you kind messages. Your all such lovely people  Will be back again soon. Take care xxxXxxXxxx


----------



## CarolinePaj (5 July 2014)

Hi Everybody,

I can't believe I didn't know about this until today.... When we received a letter from the Kennel Club stating the the family history of our little Westie will no longer be acknowledged as there are no guarantees that the information given by this breeder was correct.  They then gave a brief rundown of the events.  I looked on the web tonight and found some newspaper reports and this site.

When I bought our Westie from her at Greenacres farm I believed that the two dogs in the cage under the puppies were the parents....... There were also a complete array of rosettes all over the walls which she claimed were won by her dogs.

When we got Chloe home I took her straight to the Vet who said she was in good health......... But a day or so later we were back at the vet as the poor puppy had blood in her stools.  It took about two months to get her well.  Also when she was about 4 months old she had to have X-rays as she had a limp...... Turns out she has a hip problem.

As responsible buyers we did everything we could to ensure that we would be buying a puppy from a responsible breeder.  We checked the Kennel Club site, asked all the right questions, viewed the puppies parents .... What more could we have done!!!

I was also told by Lisa, that I would be getting the Kennel Club papers in the post.... Which we eventually did (I had to make calls to her in which I was told that her husband had died a few months before and at she had had to get the parents put into her name - and that was the reason for the delay).

When the papers did come through..... I contacted the Kennel Club and ordered a full 5 generation pedigree..... Which they provided!!!!!!!!!

What more should we have done to ensure that we were responsible buyers??????

What should we do now?  Should we be contacting anybody?  I know that I will be contacting the Kennel Club on Monday!!!!

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Caroline


----------



## Sam77 (6 July 2014)

CarolinePaj said:



			Hi Everybody,

I can't believe I didn't know about this until today.... When we received a letter from the Kennel Club stating the the family history of our little Westie will no longer be acknowledged as there are no guarantees that the information given by this breeder was correct.  They then gave a brief rundown of the events.  I looked on the web tonight and found some newspaper reports and this site.

When I bought our Westie from her at Greenacres farm I believed that the two dogs in the cage under the puppies were the parents....... There were also a complete array of rosettes all over the walls which she claimed were won by her dogs.

When we got Chloe home I took her straight to the Vet who said she was in good health......... But a day or so later we were back at the vet as the poor puppy had blood in her stools.  It took about two months to get her well.  Also when she was about 4 months old she had to have X-rays as she had a limp...... Turns out she has a hip problem.

As responsible buyers we did everything we could to ensure that we would be buying a puppy from a responsible breeder.  We checked the Kennel Club site, asked all the right questions, viewed the puppies parents .... What more could we have done!!!

I was also told by Lisa, that I would be getting the Kennel Club papers in the post.... Which we eventually did (I had to make calls to her in which I was told that her husband had died a few months before and at she had had to get the parents put into her name - and that was the reason for the delay).

When the papers did come through..... I contacted the Kennel Club and ordered a full 5 generation pedigree..... Which they provided!!!!!!!!!

What more should we have done to ensure that we were responsible buyers??????

What should we do now?  Should we be contacting anybody?  I know that I will be contacting the Kennel Club on Monday!!!!

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Caroline
		
Click to expand...

Hi Caroline.
I am so sorry to hear your sad story. I do hope Chloe's hips will be ok, what is wrong with them?
I'm afraid everyone who bought from Walsh that has their puppy on the KC register will be getting these letters. I got one too.
I'm tied up at mo but I will send u a private message later. 

You need to report it to Mr Gary Young on Monday please from trading standards. I'm hoping a lot more victims will come forward now. The number you need is 01603 224400 and ask to speak to him with regards to the Lisa Walsh case. He will put ur details on record for now. It may help in the future as this is not over yet. That witch WILL pay the price! Speak soon. Xxx


----------



## Sam77 (6 July 2014)

Nearly chocked on my tea when I read my KC letter! 
Will be sending them a stern reply! I want them to keep courtmelyns on there & to detail his litter of hip dysplacia pups! I'll also send the complaint letter I originally sent them telling them of Walsh's crimes at the beginning of all this & they didn't want to know back then! I'll send the litter regs too to show them what they've allowed her to do over the years! Idiots! Xxx


----------



## Gracemay (6 July 2014)

Hi,
I received my KC letter yesterday.
I suspected something.   I bought my Westie in March 2010.   Mrs Walsh seemed to be a domestic KC registered breeder.   She showed me the ? mother and various show rosettes.   She explained that the bitches were bigger than the males because they were greedier!  I bought a bitch.   I was given a puppy pack but no food.   she charged me £400.   On taken to the vet the next week my Minnie had several ticks otherwise well.   As she developed she did not have some characteristic features. ie her ears were like a spaniels and her coat very soft.   At her year check the vet said she was cross bred and most likely had some Tibetan ? terrier in her.   I emailed KC ( I had received pedigree paperwork from them).   They told me to contact the breeder and to pay for DNA tests myself!   I wrote to Mrs Walsh....luckily still at Tasburgh...with a picture of my dog.   She sent a cheque for £150 with no apology.
Fortunately for me my dog is delightful with a wonderful temperament and I wouldn't be without her.  As a puppy it was obvious that she had not been socialised by her mother.   As a first time dog owner I was unaware but I took someone experience with me to Greenacres and we had no reason to doubt the breeder.   I will contact Trading Standards tomorrow.   I see that she was declared bankrupt in Manchester so I suspect there is little chance of a return of monies.


----------



## Sam77 (6 July 2014)

It seems there are many more unaware victims out there. Im sorry to hear of your experience, your not alone and not unlucky, you've been conned like the rest of us,  but glad your little one is doing well now. Dont expect any money out of it, she owes so much that us little people wont get a thing apart from, hopefully, some justice for our dogs! That has always been my aim & i will continue to fight for them all until a fitting punishment is served.
I will send you a private message later today and yes, please do report to trading standards, your story is quite similar to another victims, may know a litter mate. Gary will be quite interested to hear your story.
I'll be in touch soon.
Sam. xxx



Gracemay said:



			Hi,
I received my KC letter yesterday.
I suspected something.   I bought my Westie in March 2010.   Mrs Walsh seemed to be a domestic KC registered breeder.   She showed me the ? mother and various show rosettes.   She explained that the bitches were bigger than the males because they were greedier!  I bought a bitch.   I was given a puppy pack but no food.   she charged me £400.   On taken to the vet the next week my Minnie had several ticks otherwise well.   As she developed she did not have some characteristic features. ie her ears were like a spaniels and her coat very soft.   At her year check the vet said she was cross bred and most likely had some Tibetan ? terrier in her.   I emailed KC ( I had received pedigree paperwork from them).   They told me to contact the breeder and to pay for DNA tests myself!   I wrote to Mrs Walsh....luckily still at Tasburgh...with a picture of my dog.   She sent a cheque for £150 with no apology.
Fortunately for me my dog is delightful with a wonderful temperament and I wouldn't be without her.  As a puppy it was obvious that she had not been socialised by her mother.   As a first time dog owner I was unaware but I took someone experience with me to Greenacres and we had no reason to doubt the breeder.   I will contact Trading Standards tomorrow.   I see that she was declared bankrupt in Manchester so I suspect there is little chance of a return of monies.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam77 (7 July 2014)

CarolinePaj said:



			Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Caroline
		
Click to expand...

Sent you a private message last night hun. x


----------



## Sam77 (7 July 2014)

Gracemay said:



			I will contact Trading Standards tomorrow.   I see that she was declared bankrupt in Manchester so I suspect there is little chance of a return of monies.
		
Click to expand...

Also sent you a private message last night hun. x


----------



## Gracemay (7 July 2014)

Hi.    Contacted Gary Young and have sent him a photo of my Westie who doesn't look like a Westie!  I did not get your email.


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 July 2014)

Sam Im so pleased that Kris cancer is very treatable and not too invasive, I wish you all the very best of luck in the world and hope this is sorted quickly so you can all get on with your life.

That woman has more lives than a cat but her doom hopefully is fast approaching and she will pay big time for all the needless suffering she has caused. xx


----------



## Gunpot (7 July 2014)

Hi Sam, Just to let you know we got our papers on Saturday. We heard from gunners brother (maybe not sure now) and he has to have his other hip done, also Gunner is at the vets next Wednesday as he is now limping.

I rung the kennel club today and got no where, all they offered is a cert with Gunners name on it with no parents ( I Declined it) I pointed out that they had said she was okay to buy from, the response was  that they rely on trust with there breeders....... I did point out that in this day and age who can trust who when money is involved and animals but it fell on deaf ears as normal with as I have now found out with these  idiots.

I did speak to trading standards`today about suing her for falsifying Gunners records but they agreed I would win but how would I recover any money from her as it looks like she has none ( ie well hidden I think) We are trying to get to court so I will get lou to speak to you and get the details.


----------



## Sam77 (7 July 2014)

Gracemay said:



			Hi.    Contacted Gary Young and have sent him a photo of my Westie who doesn't look like a Westie!  I did not get your email.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for reporting 
Its not an email i sent, its a private message on here. Go to top of page...just under the H&H logo there are some tabs...click on private messages and you'll be taken to your forum inbox. Message should be there. If not let me know.


----------



## Sam77 (7 July 2014)

Sam77 said:



			Also sent you a private message last night hun. x
		
Click to expand...

If you have not recieved my message, please follow the instructions in the above post


----------



## Sam77 (7 July 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			Sam Im so pleased that Kris cancer is very treatable and not too invasive, I wish you all the very best of luck in the world and hope this is sorted quickly so you can all get on with your life.

That woman has more lives than a cat but her doom hopefully is fast approaching and she will pay big time for all the needless suffering she has caused. xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Thought i emailled you but just checked and its still in my drafts! Sorry, will sort it later tonite, that's if my brain remembers! Fibro fog week! Such a pleasure to deal with, not!

Yes, it was very positive news for Kris. He's coping well but secretly very nervous i think. Who wouldn't be! Chances of curing him  have increased to over 80%. Fingers crossed he responds well to the treatment. I keep hearing about success stories so it's feeling more & more positive. He goes in to chat with the nurses tomorrow about his treatment plan and then i think they are going to start him off on Thursday and Friday this week. The antibody has to go in slowly so has to be done over 2 days but from then on it will only be a Thursday. I hope & pray he will cope well. 

Yes, the bitch does seem to get away with everything, these kind of people always do don't they.  They live lives of luxury on dirty money without a care in the world and no respect for anyone else, no remorse, they seem to have it all and none of life's harder times seem to effect them, whilst us normal people have to struggle every bloody step of the way! It's just not fair is it? 

Right, that's my moan for the day, lol. Tough times eh!
Well, i shall leave it there as got dinner on the way. 
Speak again real soon hun. Much love to you & your lil furry ones. xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (7 July 2014)

Gunpot said:



			Hi Sam, 

I did speak to trading standards`today about suing her for falsifying Gunners records but they agreed I would win but how would I recover any money from her as it looks like she has none ( ie well hidden I think) We are trying to get to court so I will get lou to speak to you and get the details.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Tony.
Good to hear from you. Gutted to hear about Gunner. Lets hope its just a sprain. Fingers crossed mate.
Will reply properly later on, just doing dinner.
Speak soon. x


----------



## Ebless (8 July 2014)

Hi,
 I am shocked to read all of these posts. I also received a letter from the kennel club a couple of days ago. I bought my "pedigree" black Labrador in January 2012 from Mrs Walsh. As you all said, there was no reason to believe the puppies were not pedigree and well looked after. 
 However, on getting our girl home, she also became very sick. She quickly developed bloody diarrhoea which persisted for weeks and weeks, as well as a horrible cough which prevented her from drinking anything. We took her to the vet and they diagnosed parvovirus and kennel cough - which could have been fatal in a puppy of her size. (They also said she was very underweight). This made us suspicious that Mrs Walsh was running a puppy farm at the time. She still coughs whenever she drinks now.
  We have spoken to trading standards about the case this morning and the man said that Mrs Walsh had false vet statements for hip scores and vaccinations. It is absolutely awful. Animal abuse! I hope she pays for it.


----------



## Sam77 (8 July 2014)

Ebless said:



			Hi,
 I am shocked to read all of these posts. I also received a letter from the kennel club a couple of days ago. I bought my "pedigree" black Labrador in January 2012 from Mrs Walsh. As you all said, there was no reason to believe the puppies were not pedigree and well looked after. 
 However, on getting our girl home, she also became very sick. She quickly developed bloody diarrhoea which persisted for weeks and weeks, as well as a horrible cough which prevented her from drinking anything. We took her to the vet and they diagnosed parvovirus and kennel cough - which could have been fatal in a puppy of her size. (They also said she was very underweight). This made us suspicious that Mrs Walsh was running a puppy farm at the time. She still coughs whenever she drinks now.
  We have spoken to trading standards about the case this morning and the man said that Mrs Walsh had false vet statements for hip scores and vaccinations. It is absolutely awful. Animal abuse! I hope she pays for it.
		
Click to expand...

Hi there.
So sorry to hear of your experience with this vile woman.
I will send you a private message shortly. Thank you for calling in, it will all help.
Speak soon. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (8 July 2014)

Gunpot said:



			Hi Sam, Just to let you know we got our papers on Saturday. We heard from gunners brother (maybe not sure now) and he has to have his other hip done, also Gunner is at the vets next Wednesday as he is now limping.

I rung the kennel club today and got no where, .....
		
Click to expand...

Hiya.
Sorry didn't get back to you.
Poor Henry, hope he will cope ok. Bless him. Hope his owners are keeping in touch more, if so, please keep me updated on his progress and send my love to them all.
Poor Gunner too! Jeez, i hope it's not H/D, would have thought it would have made an appearance by now though. May be he has just sprained it or something. He's probably gone a bit too bonkers one day and hurt himself in the process. Will be thinking of you next week, please let me know how you get on. I hope & pray it's not bad news guys. 

Don't surprise me one little bit that the KC were of no help! Yes, the word 'idiots' does spring to mind, lol. Could think of a few other words to go with it too! Did you ask for your money back on your 5 year pedigree that you bought? I think they should pay everyone back that money as the pedigrees are worth nothing now! Maybe we should all bombard them with calls demanding our money back! I'll get on to them later today.

I'm sure the bitch has hidden that money very well, they wont find a penny of it, but then she may have scoffed it all, lol  Personally its not about the money to me but i'd like to see the KC pay everyone back as they've basically let her carry on despite being told by many people what was going on back in 2012. They even stuck up for the bitch, they fell for her sob stories & didn't want to know about all the complaints!! They have alot to answer for in my opinion!

I'm not sure if its worth going through small claims as she wont admit to having any money now so as t/s say, how will it be recovered? There is a very big long list of people/businesses that are owed thousands before any of us lot get to see anything. We wont get a penny. Its dirty money at the end of the day isn't it. I want to see her banged up, for a long time, justice to be served, disabled kid or not. We know the true struggles of having disabled kids, she uses it to her advantage, and tries to get the sympathy vote, disgraceful bitch!!

Ok, i'm going to stop there. Even thinking about her evil ways makes my blood boil!

I did send Lou an email few days ago, hope she got it. Let me know if not as my putrid puter is not behaving, lol
Will speak to you soon. Must meet up soon for a proper chinwag.
Take it easy.
Sam. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (8 July 2014)

Ebless said:



			Hi,
 I am shocked to read all of these posts. I also received a letter
		
Click to expand...

Hi.
Just sent you a private message  xxx


----------



## ejuby94 (9 July 2014)

Hi I brought my beautiful golden retriever Ellie back in spetember 2010 I wanted to know if I could trace the other two pups which we're in the litter with her as Ellie has developed a skin condition which has made her skin turn black and for her too loose her fur. She also may have a heart problem as when she is taken out for walks/runs she can't take it and throws herself to the floor despiratly trying to breath. I can't believe how disgusting this women is! Spoke to trade and standards yesterday and they told me that I need to send a letter to her and if she doesn't reply which I'm not hoping on then we're able to take her to a small claims court to be able to get compensation.


----------



## Sam77 (9 July 2014)

ejuby94 said:



			Hi I brought my beautiful golden retriever Ellie back in spetember 2010 I wanted to know if I could trace the other two pups which we're in the litter with her as Ellie has developed a skin condition which has made her skin turn black and for her too loose her fur. She also may have a heart problem as when she is taken out for walks/runs she can't take it and throws herself to the floor despiratly trying to breath. I can't believe how disgusting this women is! Spoke to trade and standards yesterday and they told me that I need to send a letter to her and if she doesn't reply which I'm not hoping on then we're able to take her to a small claims court to be able to get compensation.
		
Click to expand...

Your poor little girl. I may be able to help you with litter mates. 
Thank you for reporting.
I will send you a private message in a little while hun. 
Sam. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (9 July 2014)

Oh dear, her hole is getting bigger and bigger!! How many more lives has she tarnished with her evil ways? How can she live with herself? 
It seems more and more of us are coming together and we'll build an army so big, she wont be able to hide  
Up yours you horrible vile piece of turd on the bottom of my shoe! We will stamp you out one way or another!!


----------



## Sam77 (9 July 2014)

Gracemay said:



			Hi,
I received my KC letter yesterday.
I suspected something.   I bought my Westie in March 2010.........
		
Click to expand...

Hi there Gracemay.
Are you getting my messages? At my end it say's you have received and opened/read them 
Could really do with having a chat with you. Hope to get there soon. x


----------



## Sam77 (9 July 2014)

CarolinePaj said:



			Hi Everybody,

I can't believe I didn't know about this until today....
		
Click to expand...

Hi there Caroline.
Did you get my messages? At my end it say's you have received and opened/read them 
Could really do with having a chat with you. Hope to get there soon. x


----------



## Sam77 (12 July 2014)

Gracemay said:



			Hi.    Contacted Gary Young and have sent him a photo of my Westie who doesn't look like a Westie!  I did not get your email.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for email, I just sent reply hun. Xxx


----------



## Sam77 (12 July 2014)

Hey guys.
As promised, the next victim....
*'Macey' - Alfie's sister*
Macey's KC name is 'Under Over Girl' Parents are 'Courtmelyn's Duke' and 'Molly on the Mooon' and has been registered on Alfie's litter 01/10/2011 
Macey also had *severe bilateral Hip Dysplacia and a heart murmur* which was being affected by the severe pain she was in! 
Their owners only found out about Maceys true background after their Hydrotherapist said that she was treating another dog with the same date of birth (This was Holly  next up) Owners got in touch and they were horrified when Hollys owner explained what had happened.
They were put in touch with me and we helped each other through our dogs operations. It was a very dark time for us but having each other to talk/cry to was a huge help. I thank Maceys mum so much for all our little chats and the amount of love & support she gave me. We are still in touch and will plan our next play day soon, maybe we can get them all together at last!
After having a horrendous time with having both hips operated on together, at the same time,  Macey is thankfully doing great now and her heart murmur has settled too.
Macey had to have a *double Femoral head and neck ostectomy* as the pain was affecting her heart and they had to act quickly. It is rare to have both hips operated on at the same time but in this case, it was the only option to help alleviate her heart murmur. This operation involves chopping off the head and neck of the femur bones, and then the scar tissue and muscles grow over to make a false joint. They remove the neck of the bone so the bones do not touch, otherwise more pain and complications will arise. Its a massive operation and poor Macey had to learn to walk again and throughout the rest of her life will need to keep her weight down and under control. Not always an easy task with a Labrador!
Despite her ordeal, Macey recovered the quickest and without any complications out of her littermates.
Weve met up and I can tell you that Macey is such a lovely dog. Completely bonkers like Alfie & Bella but not quite so crazy, lol. Its clear to see that she adores her owners which was lovely to see. Macey had a lot of fun with Alfie on the beach. Really enjoyed our time together, I have some video but need to edit it before I can put it up on here, but I will get round to it eventually.
Macey still bunny hops a little which is ok and may just be habbit, Alfie & Bella both still do on occasions too. 
Macey is a wonderful dog with wonderful owners and they are now happy and content. The way it should be & I wish them all the luck in the world that Macey will continue to live a happy healthy life. Luv ya babes xxx
Here are some photos of the gorgeous Macey.
Sooooo sweet





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Spitting image of Alfie in this next pic, i'll have to find a comparison photo of Alfie, two of a kind, lol





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Battling with weight...







Looking better!





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Gorgeous girlie...





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## oldforge (16 July 2014)

Doesn't she have horses too??


----------



## Sam77 (17 July 2014)

oldforge said:



			Doesn't she have horses too??
		
Click to expand...

Used to...Redwings were not happy at one point.
Sold the horses ages ago to pay towards rent owed. Paid rent by cheque but.....
you guessed......it bounced! 
As far as i am aware around £30,000 is owed in rent & property damages! That's just on 2 properties! Then there's the creditors list which must be immense! 
Where is all the cash that was made though? I'm seriously beginning to think it has been eaten!! :eek3::eek3::eek3:


----------



## Sam77 (22 July 2014)

I noticed the link for Walsh's current address is not working so here it is....
How does she afford that? Why does she need a 6 bedroom when apparently only she lives there with just her son? Even with Bill there, 6 bedrooms is a bit excessive dont you think!! Stay away from this place untill she moves out, i will let everyone know when she's gone 

DO NOT BUY PUPPIES FROM THIS ADDRESS!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!

Property history of Westlodge, Low Road, Easton, Norwich NR9 5EN, 13th Jan 2014
Previously listed for rent on 13th Jan 2014 
£1,500 pcm - 5 bed detached house
(click on this link to see the house)   






If you go to here you will see more pics & details....  http://www.zoopla.co.uk/property/westlodge/low-road/easton/norwich/nr9-5en/16933499


Property info
&#8226;	Details &amp; Brochure
&#8226;	EPC
Property features
&#8226;	2 Reception Rooms
&#8226;	5 Bedrooms
&#8226;	2 Bathrooms
&#8226;	A 5 bedroom farm house with about 1.5 acres
Property description
A period farm house with large gardens of about 1.5 acres, situated close to the southern bypass within easy reach of the City of Norwich, the University and the Hospital. West Lodge farm enjoys a magnificent situation with fine views over the Wensum and Tas valleys and surrounding countryside.

The accommodation comprises hall with stairs to the first floor, there is a large walk in shelved cloak cupboard. Off the hall is a cloak room and a study facing east with two fitted desks, range of book shelves and cupboard. Drawing room with east, west and north views with fire place with wood burning stove and French doors to the terrace and garden. Dining room east and west facing with fireplace. Breakfast room east and west with double French doors to the terrace and garden, side door to the rear garden, oil fired rayburn two oven cooker. Door leading to stairs to the first floor. Kitchen, with range of pine kitchen units with matching cupboards above, electric cooking range, dishwasher, one and a half bowl sink unit, built in fridge. Utility/cloakroom with WC, stainless steel sink, range of cupboards and space and plumbing for automatic washing machine and tumble dryer. Rear hall with oil fired boiler range of cupboards and back door.

First Floor Approach from the staircase from the hall is the landing, Bedroom 1, west facing, Bathroom with half tiled walls, bath, wash basin and WC. Bedroom 2, From the staircase from the breakfast room is Bedroom 3, with exposed beams. Bedroom 4, east facing and Bathroom 2 with half tiled walls, bath, shower cubicle, WC and wash basin. Bedroom 5, facing east with exposed beams.

Outside
West Lodge Farm is approached over a long gravelled driveway which leads to a parking and turning area in front of the house. There is a garden store adjoining the barn (the barn is not included but the store sheds are.)

gardens and grounds
These are a most attractive feature of the property and extend in all to about 1.5 acres. The majority of the garden comprises of large areas of lawn surrounded by mature hedges with a number of fine specimen trees and some shrubs and herbaceous borders. There is a small ornamental pond which is securely surrounded by a picket fence. To the front of the house is a large paved terrace ideal for eating and entertaining and to the rear of the house on the eastern side is a further terrace and borders. This is a delightful family house and the whole forms a most attractive setting with fine views.

Services
Mains water and electricity, private drainage, full oil fired central heating throughout.

Rent
For a period of one year or longer on an assured short hold currency. Rent 1500.00 per calendar month plus the services of a gardener, a deposit of two months rent is to be paid for the signing of the lease. Plus fees.

Refernces
Two personal references and a bank reference will be required from the prospective tenant.

Directions
From Norwich proceed to the A47 southern bypass, follow this around to the final roundabout on the West side travelling towards Dereham and Swaffham. At the Easton roundabout take the 3rd exit onto Church Lane. At the cross roads turn left and the entrance to West Lodge Farm is immediately on the right hand side.
Previously marketed by
Jackson-Stops & Staff (view all property to rent) 
2 Redwell Street, Norwich, NR2 4SN
See details for Westlodge, Low Road, Easton, Norwich NR9 5EN when it was last marketed:


----------



## Sam77 (22 July 2014)

I'll be back again soon with lots more. Just waiting for some extra pics for the next victim account.
Kris is doing great on his treatment so far. His lumps have reduced in size dramatically so it seems to be working. Everything is ok, even his platelets are higher than they should be so all is looking good. Hopefully we'll have something else to celebrate this Christmas!
Hope you are all well & enjoying our beautiful weather!
Take care. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (24 July 2014)

What a Scorcher!! 
I love living so close to one of the best beaches in the UK, so does Alfie, lol. He had alot of fun this morning, surfing the waves! 

Ok, anyone new to the thread / blog.... welcome aboard  
If you have any questions or think you may be a victim then please do get in touch, I dont bite, unless Im hungry, lol. You can contact me anytime through private message on here if you wish to then i'll give you an email address for future contact. I might not be able to get back to you straight away but i always reply eventually, just got alot on at the moment.

To cut this huge story a bit shorter, its about a puppy that i bought who ended up having to have both his hips completely replaced due to having being born with a disease called Hip Dysplacia. It was very severe & he's had his puppy years cruelly taken away from him. Its been a complete nightmare but he's finally all better now 2 and a half years on & loving life to the full. 

I found out the place i bought him from was a Puppy Farm! This is a place that does not care for their dogs welfare or health. The breeding dogs are kept in awful conditions, riddled with diseases like Hip Dysplacia due to constant over-breeding and being housed in small spaces like sheds or barns. They are never walked or fed/watered properly or cleaned, they often live in their own urine & excrement. Living in darkness & alone. Its truly horrific! Puppies are born into an environment that is full of infections & then ripped away from their mothers as young as 2 or 3 weeks old. This causes devastating consequences on the puppies health & socializing skills. The poor parents are left behind to breed again, and again. No care or love shown towards them. The pups transported thousands of miles crammed into small buckets and boxes, frightened, hungry, thirsty & spreading infection & disease amongst us!! 

We wanted to get a puppy for our son who was 6 years old at the time. He is technically classed as being disabled due to his retina in both eyes being severely under-developed. He'd had a really tough year with appointments back & forth to Great Ormond Street, tests galore and long train journeys! He coped amazingly well and is a bit of a wonder to the doctors! He's a very clever boy, dont get that from me, lol, but he's also very sensitive. We wanted to help him with his confidence and thought the unconditional love of a puppy would be perfect. He'd always wanted one, so did I 
We thought a Labrador would help, being the perfect dog for the blind & easily trainable. 

Stupidly, I did not do enough research and we took our son with us to go visit the pups. We were shown 5 with their mum. She handed us the only golden boy in the litter which I previously told her is what we wanted. We fell in love with him immediately and put down our deposit.  When we visited & collected Alfie, all seemed ok. Had no reason to think it was a puppy farm. She is a very good actress and uses emotions to make you feel sorry for her. She sobbed to me when telling me about the KC delays because her poor husband died. I fell for it hook, line & sinker!

When we got Alfie home he soon became very poorly with severe diaohrrea. He had an intestinal infection called Giardia! Thankfully he recovered well but i also caught the infection and it seemed to linger in my body for a long time. I had several outbursts of severe sickness over the space of 2/3 months and I ended up losing nearly 3 stone in weight!! 
I will never forgive that b*tch  for putting my son at risk of infection too! She was so nice to him while we were there, knowing about his troubles and talking to him, knowing the reasons behind wanting a puppy, knowing that she's a fraudster and selling us a deformed puppy! What kind of person could do that and live with themselves? She's not human at all!

These scumbags usually have a home set up, everything looks kosha, especially on the rspca & council checks, which are often tipped off with back-handers!! They usually have separate premises to keep most of their breeding dogs & puppies in. They also buy in puppies from others like them and put those pups in with any litter that they may have. This evil piece of work was breeding with dogs that must have showed signs of ill health as we have tested Alfie's DNA and it actually matches the dog she said was his dad. I traced this dog back to a very well know puppy farm in Wales (puppy farming capital), he was born into a very evil puppy farmers hands and the poor dog must be on his last legs but as far as i know, she is still breeding the poor thing. Hes been repeatedly studded his whole life!  Nothing compared to what the poor female dogs go through though. Their lives are pure misery, breeding machines! When they are totally worn out they are disregarded like a piece of rubbish!! Its truly shocking & horrific!


----------



## Sam77 (24 July 2014)

Sadly the public fuel the trade. Only we can stop it!
There are hundreds of victims, probably thousands as she has been operating for over 20 years! I have a victim account from 2007 with a dog having very severe bilateral hip dysplacia. 
This is just one person. There are thousands more out there doing the same. One in every town!
Many of us victims found each other through this thread and on a page on facebook set up by another victim. Together we have all put in our bit to close in on this vile woman and make things difficult for her. We want justice!
However, we already know that she'll get away with a suspended sentence due to her having a disabled child and her claiming she is a single mother! She has her long term boyfriend living with her as a lodger, so as not to affect her widows pension! 

She also admitted to £12.000 benefits fraud!!

Personally i have put alot of time into this as i'm so shocked that a person could do this to such beautiful animals! Right on our doorstep, we know there are more in the gang and more all around Norfolk & Suffolk, but its catching them doing it thats the hard thing and getting victims to come forward. Then its a battle with the courts to include animal cruelty charges as our outdated laws mean there are still only very lenient punishments. Its not actually illegal to run a puppy farm. Many councils provide breeders with licences to own and breed anywhere between 30 & 100+ dogs!! Why so many? Its ridiculous!

She's also had dealings with Horses and Cats before too.
I feel the urge to make her pay for her crimes and i don't think i'll settle untill that's done, and Im sure many others are feeling the same! But, no court of law will ever be able to punish her enough for all the misery & heartache she has caused to so many families!

So whilst she lives it up in her rented mansion, thinking she's untouchable, i will tell the world exactly what she's like and tell everyone how evil her ways are. People like this shouldn't even be allowed to walk on our earth, to breath our air, to rob us of our hard earned money! I will detail every poor dog i know of that has had to struggle to survive and soon i will reveal some things that you would not believe that a human being could do, she's not human, she is sick & twisted and needs putting down herself! Read it and weep luv,  see you in court gorgeous, PMSL  
This case is causing alot of media interest which i am very pleased about. Many more people will now have their eyes opened as to what is going on in our country. Other countries have taken steps to make changes, why is the UK not following suit? Our country allows the trade to exist and these greedy scum know how to manipulate that.
This is a very long thread but there is so many levels to this that its well worth the read, might take several days to get through it all though 

I will update the thread regularly so check back often.

Have a beautiful summer everyone! 
Ta Ta for now.


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 July 2014)

Hi Sam,

so pleased Kris is making good progress and you are all enjoying this lovely weather, lucky you being so near a beach.

Ive included a link and hope you dont mind for people to contact their MP and ask them to attend, this is via puppylove in support of Marc the Vet.
ives me enormous pleasure to share with you the confirmed Pup Aid debate in the Parliamentary Timetable for Sept 4th. Well done everyone you all made this happen. Now please contact your MP right now & ask them to attend. Find your MP here: http://www.theyworkforyou.com/ then SHARE this post! #wheresmum (4 photos)


----------



## Sam77 (25 July 2014)

Course I dont mind hun.  Thanks for sharing. I meant to post it myself the other day but totally forgot, so cheers hun. 
Lets hope we all get the results we want. Much respect to Marc the vet, keep up the fantastic work! 

Hope you are fine & dandy. Yes, awesome news for Kris, very pleased but its still early days yet. Just hope it don't get too bad 

Roll on Friday, can't wait to get this done now! Best not be delayed again or me thinks there will be an uproar! Hope to see lots of you there  xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (28 July 2014)

Next up is the gorgeous Holly&#8230;..
(click on the following for pics)







[/URL][/IMG]  




 




 




 






On the paperwork it seems Holly is Alfie's half sister (different mother).
Courtmelyn&#8217;s Duke is her sire but the mother seen was a different dog. We found out later that Holly has a different mother, Lady Embra, again no details are held!

Poor Holly has been through a lot. She was first diagnosed with Severe Bilateral Hip Dysplasia, same as Alfie, Macey & Bella. Then she was also later diagnosed with Elbow Dysplasia as well, both sides I believe. 

Holly&#8217;s owners found out about her true background in the same way as myself and Bella&#8217;s owners. After we saw our dogs xrays, we tried to contact Walsh just to let her know as we thought the others in the litter would have it too. At first, none of us had any idea what was about to unfold. We never thought for a minute that a breeder would intentionally breed ill dogs like this. That sort of stuff don&#8217;t happen round here, so we thought! We thought Walsh would be there for us, like she promised, to help us through this. She did say, any problems then give her a call!

As we couldn&#8217;t get hold of her at first, we googled her name to find any contact details but we were faced with the reality that we were not just unfortunate, we had been ripped off and were left with deformed puppies! She was being exposed as an evil puppy farmer! We were obviously shocked, devastated & very very angry!!

I became close to Holly&#8217;s owner and with Macey & Bella&#8217;s owners too, many hours at the keyboard, many tears and somehow, we helped each other through the tough times. If there is one good thing come out of all this, it&#8217;s the precious friendships that have been made. We&#8217;ll always have a connection to each other through our dogs and awful experiences and I think that&#8217;s something wonderful, I shall cherish our friendships forever! We&#8217;ve have not met Holly yet due to her problems but hope to really soon, cant wait for Alfie to meet Holly as they were the first ones who contacted us but the last to meet.

Holly started Hydrotherapy and was doing really well. The therapist was actually treating another Labrador with the same thing, they also had the same date of birth! Another sister had been found, Macey (see previous victim account) So now we had, Alfie, Holly & Macey. We then found Bella a little later through facebook. 

Holly was also ill at first with infections but recovered well and her owners, including the kids were fine thankfully!

However, Holly did not cope well after the 1st op. She was very stressed being at the vets and had to come home early, bless her. She had the same complication as Alfie did during surgery (Anaesthetic Reflux thing) 
Holly is slightly smaller than Alfie so they had to use a smaller implant. Her leg was turned outwards for a couple of weeks until the muscles pulled it into the correct position. Her recovery was slow & painful and her other hip was suffering. 

Holly had to have her 2nd hip replaced only 10-12 weeks after the 1st op. Thankfully their insurance covered most of the cost. Normally there should be at least a 6 month gap in-between surgery but Holly could not cope so had to have the op done much sooner. Again, she struggled for a while but eventually got stronger and now her hips are perfect....


----------



## Sam77 (28 July 2014)

However, Holly's Elbows are far from perfect and will need fixing at some point. When they first found out about Hollys elbows, which was well after her hip ops, they were very concerned as they already used up all the insurance! They had to get her through last year just on pain relief and reduced exercise must have been a nightmare! 
Thankfully, when the insurance was renewed Holly was finally doing ok so they were advised to wait & see how she goes. Holly is doing well and as far as Im aware, the mild winter we had and now this lovely warm weather has been kind to Hollys elbows and the pain has eased. She is just on pain killers and can walk a bit further now. The miracle drugs! Winter months may have a different effect so we shall hope and pray Holly continues to cope well and can put off the surgery until its really needed.

These two dogs, although on paper have different mothers, were actually very similar at first with all sort of things! 
They were both in the Grove at the same time, Alfie having his first operation in the morning and Holly being fitted up for her hip implant. They didnt see each other though but their specialist said they were very alike in temperament and being otherwise strong & healthy looking.
They both had the same reflux complication in surgery, both recovered well from it.
They both went off their food and were sick at the same time!
Both in your face kind of dogs along with Macey and Bella too, an awesome lot of dogs and they have such lovely characters, always wanting to play, excellent with the kids and just generally amazing dogs! 

They do have some behavioural issues but that is classic puppy farmed signs. Being ripped away from their true mother too early may have a lot to do with that, whoever she may be, god bless her. The dog we saw the pups with does look like these lot as they seem to have similar looking faces and highlights in their coats but I guess we will never know for sure. Alfie definitely didnt have any bite inhibitions when we got him home so Im sure he did not spend enough time with his mother and littermates. 

However, we know that Walsh owned their sire, Courtmelyns and that she gave him to one of her partners in crime, Emily Brashier at one point. But then something must have happened and he was back with Walsh again, so she or Brashier must have done the breeding of this litter themselves! Maybe they used a dam from one of their other farms that was too crippled to look after her pups so they put them with one of Walshs resident dogs at Greenacres. Labradors will take on any puppy as their own, as they are such lovely natured dogs. These evil people use that to their advantage! Thats why there will always be Labradors on offer!

No matter what happened or what the paperwork says, I believe that Holly is definitely part of the family.

Unfortunately contact with Hollys owner is limited (hence not many pics). The poor girl has 'ME' and a family of 4 plus 2 dogs to look after, so has her own struggles in life. I know she has found this whole thing very hard to cope with, bless her. If your reading this hun, Big Love & Snuggs to you and your gorgeous family. Keep going, your doing a wonderful job sweetheart. Speak soon. Xxx

So, thats all Alfies beautiful sisters that we have found so far. There is also *another girl on facebook but unfortunately the owner has not contacted me.* I know she's a black girl who has severe bilateral h/d but thats all I know. I think the poor girl was re-homed due to a split up so no idea what happened to her. If anyone knows, please point them in this direction, we would love to hear how she is getting along.

I thought that would be it but to my surprise Ive recently been contacted by a lovely lady who has a half brother! Yay, finally another boy! They have the same dad, Courtmelyns Duke. His name is Chester, he is a bit younger but very handsom! I shall post Chesters very sad story next.

Walsh and her vile gang have got so much to answer for! Chester is in a bad way and again, its a heartbreaking story so get your tissues ready.

Sam. xxxxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 July 2014)

What anguish and suffering those poor dogs have been put through and in all reality these are just the tip of the iceberg, how many others have been pts because the owners had no Insurance and just couldn't afford all the corrective surgery. When you think this puppy farmer was well aware what the results of breeding these dogs were going to be but didnt give a dam as long as she got her money. Whatever her sentence it can never reflect all this suffering for the dogs and their families, truly horrendous.


----------



## Sam77 (29 July 2014)

If you cant catch the show on Thursday, it is repeated but you can also watch it on ITV catch up, just join up for free and it will appear in here thursday evening i beleive...

https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/tonight

Let us know what you think if you get to watch.

Sam. xxx


----------



## TrasaM (29 July 2014)

Sam you are a star! All we can do is keep publicising this type of cruelty and hope that the pup buying public wise up and stop buying from the Lisa Walshes of the world. 
My FB feed is currently inundated with countless puppies from Cyprus needing homes .( I got involved with an animal shelter whilst in Cyprus ) Lovely little pups of the type so often sold through puppy sales sites.. Fluffy cute and healthy and desperately needing homes, yet so many people still go and buy from those websites for large sums of cash. I'm sorry to say I've a friend who did exactly this recently £220 for a mixed breed terrier ..she should have known better!  
I'd be happy to go and do a test pretend purchase if your friend wants anyone in the East Midlands area.


----------



## Sam77 (30 July 2014)

Thanks TrasaM  You are a star too for the work you do. I really admire people like you. The amount of animal cruelty in our world is truly shocking! And I totally understand and find it very frustrating when people we inform about these horrors still go and fall into the trap! Can only do our best. Can't tell some people or they just don't listen!  I  now understanding every campaigners frustrations. Its not good but there are also a lot of people that do listen & do try to do something about it rather than just voicing their opinions or turning a blind eye! So, we must keep going I guess. Inform & educate is my goal.

Thanks for your kind offer, you little gem.  I will let Ronnie know. You could contact her directly on the Facebook page below. 

If anyone else out there would like to help this campaign or even attend a friendly protest then have a look and contact PuppyLove directly. There is a protest coming up actually, at a nasty pet shop they have been fighting against for quite some time. If you can attend, please do and show ur support. Keep updated on the page daily.....  xxx

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?v=timeline&filter=1&id=202945053081069&refid=17


----------



## Clodagh (30 July 2014)

I think this woman is vile. I feel so sorry for the poor pups. I also wonder how much pain and suffering they are being put through, now, in the name of kindness and love? Some, in permanent ongoing pain, would be much better PTS. How awful for a pup to never be able to run and play andto live on painkillers.


----------



## Sam77 (31 July 2014)

http://www.itv.com/news/2014-07-30/...ng-conditions-exposed-at-unlicensed-dog-farm/


----------



## Sam77 (31 July 2014)

9.30 - court 2 !!


----------



## Sam77 (31 July 2014)

I'm aiming to be there by 8.45 depending on train times! 
Just updating a post i had to remove and will repost it shortly  xxx


----------



## Sam77 (31 July 2014)

Hi all.
Hoping to see lots of support from u all on tomorrow & don't forget to bring ur rotton eggs for splat the rat, lol. 

Meet up outside Norwich Crown Court at 8.45am onwards. As said she's in Court 2 at 9.30am See you there 

We are still all meeting in the Adam & Eve next door for celebratory drinks, if not for celebrating an unfair & disgraceful sentence but for celebrating how many eggs we can lob at Grottbags!! lol  Be there or be square 

Also tonight watch this at 7.30pm on ITV...
The Tonight Show - The Truth Behind The Bargain Dog - 

*http://www.radiotimes.com/episode/cz...-trade-tonight*

and look at this (contains graphic images) more information about the program....
*http://www.itv.com/news/2014-07-30/...ng-conditions-exposed-at-unlicensed-dog-farm/*

This is the show that were going to show some of my stuff, i gave ITV everything, lol.  but due to the sentencing being delayed, the program is on before court so they reluctent to use any of our stuff now but they have all my evidence and wot not and they will call if they do a follow up or if any other program do a similar show, so all good 

'Tonight' is covering a puppy farm in Wales where our dear friends from Puppy Love Campaigns has been to this week reporting and putting in all sorts of hours! This is what we need. The public need to be shown what puppy farming really is. They need to see the images of these poor animals left rotting amongst a carcass of a poor horse! Living in hell and spreading disease!
You may ask, where are the RSPCA? Good question, where are they when farms like this are operating freely all over the country? They are supposed to be the top animal welfare rescue but they've let us down big time with the Walsh case and they are letting down campaigners working so hard to expose these vile establishments. They dont want to get involved and in reality actually do very little to help! Some areas do have great teams of members that have helped with alot of farms and other animals in need of help but it's just not enough and is a slap in the face to the members that are doing all they can! RSPCA, Councils, Defra, Kennel Club all need a big fat kick up the you know what! They allow this cruelty to happen and just brush it under the carpet! Are they blind when they do checks? They obviously dont do checks at places like this or they get large back handers off these scum who are rolling in money! Make my blood boil!!!

*Also on tomorrow evening we will be on the ITV Evening News at 6pm (East Anglia)*

I also have that other little surprise up my sleeve, keep an eye on here for details... 

If anyone needs help with litter mates i may be able to help. You can contact me directly via private message on here or you can contact my mum, Shez Brady, on facebook or Dawn Hawes or Suezanne Keeble, lol. You'll get me one way or another. Yes, i know it would be much easier if i was on facebook properly, it annoys me too but, such is life i'm afraid.  Each one of us victims seem to have so much going on in our lives that we could have really done without all this couldn't we! Can only hope & pray that all our hard work comes together now some kind of punishment is given at least! Thank you to everyone involved. People power can work wonders!

Anyhoo, much love & best wishes to you all. Let's go get that bitch eggy, lol
Sam & Alfie. XxX


----------



## Sam77 (31 July 2014)

Sam77 said:



http://www.itv.com/news/2014-07-30/...ng-conditions-exposed-at-unlicensed-dog-farm/

Click to expand...

Sorry, meant to add...
The above link has graphic images of dogs in distress.


----------



## Sam77 (31 July 2014)

Trading Standards are aware and WILL be looking into this! You sick piece of scum, how evil can you get!!! Do you even have a heart???


----------



## Sam77 (31 July 2014)

Well, what can I say!! What a shocking program! Soooo very pleased they did use our bits afterall, ugly cow, lol!!
Donna Aves - I am so pleased they used your interview, you've waited so long for it! Email me hun, well see ya tomorrow actually, lol 
Massive well done Ronnie, you ROCK!! Luvs ya and speak in a bit 
Thank you ITV!!!! Thank you Jonathon Maitland, you rock too!!
I'm so pleased 
Back soon, gotta take my boy out, he crossing his legs. ooops. xxxxxxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (31 July 2014)

A really good programme, didnt Ronnie do well, she is a marvel that lady, Donna Aves was very articulate and a very good interview, fingers crossed its makes people more aware and to do their research.

Hope the scummy lady gets her comeuppance tomorrow. xx


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (1 August 2014)

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/norfolk...pet_owners_out_of_more_than_171_000_1_3709377


----------



## Sam77 (3 August 2014)

Thanks for the link Nugget 

RESULT!!  No where near long enough but was more than we expected! All good but should be even better soon 

Sorry for absence but i've had a very difficult couple of days. Will sort a proper message out soon but for now, take a look at these....

http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2014-08-01/dog-breeder-jailed-for-six-months/

http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2014...as-been-given-a-six-month-sentence-for-fraud/

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/norfolk...pet_owners_out_of_more_than_171_000_1_3709377

http://www.itv.com/news/2014-07-31/tonight-the-truth-behind-the-bargain-dog-trade/

EASTERN DAILY PRESS - 2nd August 2014...





























http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c307/Sam1977/Take a Break and EDP/DSCF0376.jpg








WE ARE ALSO THIS WEEKS TAKE A BREAK - OUT NOW 7TH AUGUST ISSUE.....will post it on here next time....

Thank you to everyone that turned up to show thier support! You guys were awesome, thank you all so much 
Thanks to everyone who has sent messages and emails, will get round all the replies and updates starting later tonight.
See you soon  xxxxxx

Hope she's sweating like a pig in her tiny little cell, where she belongs!!


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 August 2014)

Thank god she got some jail time, not nearly enough but she wont be enjoying herself which is the main thing, well done Sam and it was lovely to see Puppylove give you the credit you deserve.

Hope Kris continues towards good health and I should think you guys deserve a holiday now, well done for everything you have done Sam, you are relentless in your desire for justice, we need more people like you xxx


----------



## Sam77 (4 August 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			Thank god she got some jail time, not nearly enough but she wont be enjoying herself which is the main thing, well done Sam and it was lovely to see Puppylove give you the credit you deserve.

Hope Kris continues towards good health and I should think you guys deserve a holiday now, well done for everything you have done Sam, you are relentless in your desire for justice, we need more people like you xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks sweetie.
Yes a holiday sounds like a great idea, a trip back to some of the destinations we've been to in the past would be very welcome indeed but, as they say, times are hard right now, no cash & cant arrange much at the moment. Hoping to get away for xmas maybe, if not definitely the spring! 
Kris is tired but doing ok. His hair is almost gone now  But hopefully the Chemo is doing it's job, fingers crossed. One more session to go later in the month. 

6 months is not enough at all is it, should have been more like life imprisonment for all the heartache she's caused and still causing! She wont be able to do it again then and as the judge said himself, there are ways to make the necessary arrangements for childcare! She thought that was her get out of jail free card! 

Even had her family and friends writing letters to show there is no where for the child to go so if she got put in prison it would cause major disruption to him, one pleading that they cant have the child as they are in their 70's and could not cope with his demands. Apparently suspected Autism, poor thing! Sounds like a handful but the poor boy must have seen so many awful things that a child should never see! But these scum just don't care and its them that give the honest travelling community a bad name! I know of a couple of travelling families who are honest decent people that work like the rest of us, in a proper job, or business not a fraudulent one. 

Another said they would not cope with an extra mouth to feed or cope with his behavioral needs! Apparently does not have enough space in the house and feels they wont be able to cope with all the demands! Maybe their house is full of Walsh's puppies now and is more than likely holding a few of the adults! Is also a keen breeder!! Hmmmm, my brain is doing overtime here!:lol:

Other letters pleaded similar things! However, the judge saw through the false pleas and sent her down regardless. That poor child needs to be put in a stable home with nice people around him that will love him and care for him properly!! Teach him all things good! Where are you Social Services!!! Another child in desperate need and you are doing nothing!!! 

Makes me laugh really as 2 of these letter writers had been breeding dogs! So if they can breed and house dogs & puppies then they could surly look after the boy. I have several litter registrations from them throughout 2010 to 2012, not including any other small breeds, Boxers ect, i only have the Labradors, Retrievers and a few Cavalier's. There must be many more records as there were many breeds involved here. But, not bad for a couple in their 70's eh! Still at it, greedy scum, the lot of them!!

Also Mark (Walsh's dead husband)  must have risen from the dead to register a litter of King Charles Cav's in June August & September of 2011, Again in January, March & May 2012!!  Amazing seeing as he died in 2009 !! Incidentally, she got together with her current squeeze, Bill, not even a year after Mark died. :eek3::eek3::eek3: Poor grieving widow line my big fat left toe! Amazing how many officials fell for it though! :mad4:

Walsh has claimed that it was her husbands business but i have several different people telling me that Walsh has always been the one in control! She always wore the trousers! Well, lets face it, she aint getting into any kind of dress is she, lol  :lol: 

We have 2 separate cases that i know of from before 2009 where the dogs have been initially ill and developed Hip Dysplacia! 

Victim numbers are quickly rising as more people see the press coverage so am hoping alot more people out there will come forward and tell their experience. Gary Young actually counted each puppy in the receipt books that were seized in the 2012 raid. There are over 600 in just 3 years!! :eek3::eek3::mad3::mad3:

They were in it together from the start and i believe her downfall was getting too greedy after he died which ultimately produced alot more unhealthy pups and therefore more complaints! 

Investigations are continuing so if there are any other victims out there PLEASE get in touch as soon as possible.
Contact details you need are.....
My Gary Young Trading Standards Officer
Tel; 01603 224400
Email ; gary.youg@norfolk.gov.uk

Thank you Dobiegirl, your a Gem. And thank you to all of you for your continued support. :thumbup::biggrin3::cool3::thumbup:

Back soon guys. xxxx


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 August 2014)

been following this thread and would just like to say well done sam and all of the others for getting this woman punished.  unfortunately she is not the only person making loads of money out of this horrible trade....6 months is nowhere long enough but I hope the authorities will be on top of their job when she comes out and makes sure she doesn't have anything to do with dogs at least for 5 years.  wish it had been a lifetime ban!!!!!!  WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam77 (4 August 2014)

Thank you splashgirl45. Your support throughout this has been great. Thanks so much. 

HAVE A LOOK AT THIS GUYS.....

http://www.norwichadvertiser24.co.u...ed_pet_owners_jailed_for_six_months_1_3709863

Sam. xxxx


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 August 2014)

lovely pic of you and Alfie..he looks very happy....


----------



## *Whinney* (4 August 2014)

Well done to all involved. Good luck to you and your family Sam, I hope life takes a big up turn for you all x


----------



## Sam77 (6 August 2014)

Thank you all for your lovely comments and messages  :redface4::angel::thumbup:  It really does mean alot to me and keeps me going :angel::angel: xxxx

Take a look at this statement which is on the Council's website..... 

*Prison for Norfolk dog breeder who made thousands selling "pedigree" puppies with false Kennel Club registrations
01 August 2014*

A Norfolk dog breeder has been sentenced to six months imprisonment today (Friday 1 August) for fraudulent trading, after an investigation by Norfolk County Council's Trading Standards team proved she cheated scores of consumers out of thousands of pounds by selling hundreds of puppies with Kennel Club pedigree certificates secured with false information.

The court also made an antisocial behaviour order on conviction against Mrs Walsh. She is thereby prohibited from advertising, selling, exchanging or offering to sell or exchange any dog or puppy whether by herself or through any other person or company. Should she breach the order she would commit a further offence and be liable to up to 5 years' imprisonment and a fine. 

During the five year Trading Standards investigation more than 60 pet owners provided information and 50 stepped forward to be witnesses for the prosecution of Lisa Walsh, 48, whose court-registered address was in Barnham Broom. 

All of them had bought puppies from Walsh at addresses in Tasburgh, Hockering and Barnham Broom in South Norfolk.

The probe revealed that at the heart of the fraud, Ms Walsh was submitting false information to the Kennel Club about the parents of puppies and securing official registration certificates so she could sell them as pedigrees for hundreds of pounds each. 

Trading Standards officers found evidence of the extent to which Walsh falsified this information including:

        DNA tests which showed conclusively that some of these puppies had no genetic links whatsoever to the dogs that were registered as the parents. 
        Evidence that she registered puppies claiming she was the breeder, despite having bought them from other breeders with no pedigree documents. 
        Evidence that she registered some puppies as being the litters of a dog she had already sold and whose new owner had subsequently gone on to have it neutered so that it couldnt even have had puppies.

The investigation also showed that Walsh altered names and dates on vet certificates and allocated them to different dogs. This gave owners false peace of mind that their puppies were protected from illnesses and left no proof the animals had even seen a vet.

Principal Trading Standards officer at Norfolk County Council, Gary Young, who led the investigation said: "Lots of people want to own a pedigree or a particular breed of dog and know they have to pay a premium. Walsh was charging between £300 and £500 for each of her puppies.

"Our witnesses said they only paid this because the puppies came with official certificates from the Kennel Club. They had no reason to doubt they were not pedigrees.

"But we found Lisa Walsh was systematically manipulating the Kennel Club registration system by providing the organisation with false information to secure the documents.

"Walsh registered over 600 dogs with the Kennel Club during this period. There is no certainty that any of them are correctly registered - or that any of them are pedigrees. So while we found receipts for over £170,000-worth of sales, Walsh could in fact have made almost twice that amount from her business practices."

Norfolk County Council's Trading Standards Manager, Shaun Norris, welcomed the sentence, adding: "Lisa Walsh was deceiving people on numerous levels. Today's sentence is a good outcome and reflects the seriousness of the fraud that she was perpetrating. 

"This case has shown that it can be very difficult to be sure that you are buying a pedigree dog.

"Walsh was licenced as a breeder and her customers bought dogs with Kennel Club registration documents, believing them to be pedigrees.

"Our advice to people who want a pedigree, or a certain breed of dog, is to make contact with recognised breed clubs and societies who should be able to provide good information about reputable breeders of the type of dog you are looking for. 

"Some owners told us that they bought a puppy to remove it from the conditions it was living in. In hindsight they now say they should have walked away, but their hearts ruled their heads. 

"Our advice is to spend time in the seller's home with the litter and make sure you see the puppy interacting with the mother. 

"If you have any concerns whatsoever about the conditions of their environment, contact the RSPCA immediately, otherwise you are encouraging people like Lisa Walsh to continue to exploit dogs and prospective owners.

Norfolk County Councillor Paul Smyth, Chairman of the Communities Committee which is responsible for public protection including Trading Standards in Norfolk said: "Our officers brought this case to expose a fraudulent business which took advantage of people's desire to buy a pure-bred puppy. 

"While we have worked to establish the true pedigree of the dogs sold by Ms Walsh, our wider aim has been to protect the interests of the many genuine dog breeders in Norfolk who do not falsify information or deceive their customers in order to make a profit. 

"By pursuing this case, Trading Standards have also acted decisively to uphold the integrity and reputation of the Kennel Club which is a nationally recognised institution."


For political comment
Cllr Paul Smyth (UKIP) Chairman of the Communities Committee, on 07733 431358
Cllr Margaret Wilkinson (Labour) Vice Chair of the Communities Committee, on 01553 766531
Cllr Harry Humphrey (Conservative) on 01945 430539 or 07866 590632
Cllr Dan Roper (Liberal Democrat) on 07920 441970
Cllr Adrian Dearnley (Green) on 01603 812212
Cllr Richard Bird (Independent) on 01485 532565


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 August 2014)

I cant help thinking all this could have been if not avoided at least minimised if the KC had actually started questioning the high volume of puppies being registered instead of busy counting the money all these registrations bought in. They have to start implementing some sort of system because they are in fact enabling these people to trade on their name, there doesn't seem to be any checks in place which would raise a red flag which would have stopped Ms  Walsh from registering puppies. It wouldn't have stopped her trading but she wouldn't have been able to draw people in so easily. No wonder good breeders are leaving the assured breeders scheme as it allows puppies farmers to join with minimum checks.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 August 2014)

Thanks to everyone that has already shared my status, over 300 shares, its great. Have already found several people that have had dogs from the same breeder over the last few years, of all the people that i have spoken to it appears that they have different mother to our dog, the breeder had 2 bitches 1 sire. Please keep sharing, we are particularly looking for the other 8 puppies from Marco's litter, born on 5th March 2013. Thanks again 
Anyone that knows us, will know about our situation with 'Marco' our Labrador Retriever, at 6 months old we found out that Marco had been born with a double hip dysplasia, he came from a breeder in Redruth cornwall, who we since found out had been continuously breeding a dog with health issues ie bad hips. We contacted kc club, council, rspca etc regarding this but when they visited the breeder, she was apparently not breeding anymore & even went as far to claim that the dogs involved didn't even belong to her, she was just looking after them (not very well) Marco is now 12 months old & had further xrays yesterday, to which we discovered that infact Marcos hips are even worse than first thought, he has no hip balls & no hip sockets, he has bone grinding against bone, which at only 12 months old has left him with 2nd stage arthritis set in already .Marco is going to have to under go major surgery to reconstruct new hips, which will then give him the pain free life he deserves. my reason for this status is that, today I have again contacted the authorities as why should these breeders be allowed to get away with this ANIMAL CRUELTY what we need is to find other families that have purchased dogs from the same breeder as it is very likely they would have similar problems to Marco, there were 9 pups in marco's litter alone, without all the other litters, the authorities say they may be able to build a better case if we can find some of the other puppies. so please SHARE this status as much as possible, (5 photos)



This has come up on my fb account, Ive pmd the owner and suggested she contact Puppy Love, if anyone is in Cornwall and bought one of these puppies please contact me and I will put you in touch with the owner. Please lets get the message out there and help this lady to find the other puppies.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 August 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			I cant help thinking all this could have been if not avoided at least minimised if the KC had actually started questioning the high volume of puppies being registered instead of busy counting the money all these registrations bought in. They have to start implementing some sort of system because they are in fact enabling these people to trade on their name, there doesn't seem to be any checks in place which would raise a red flag which would have stopped Ms  Walsh from registering puppies. It wouldn't have stopped her trading but she wouldn't have been able to draw people in so easily. No wonder good breeders are leaving the assured breeders scheme as it allows puppies farmers to join with minimum checks.
		
Click to expand...

Barely a word out of place,  and well said.  The Kennel Club need to take a long and hard look at themselves.  The Kennel Club need to re-evaluate their reson-detre,  and their principles.  The Kennel Club need to move in to the 21st. Century,  rather than cling to and rely upon,  the support of their own.

Alec.


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Barely a word out of place,  and well said.  The Kennel Club need to take a long and hard look at themselves.  The Kennel Club need to re-evaluate their reson-detre,  and their principles.  The Kennel Club need to move in to the 21st. Century,  rather than cling to and rely upon,  the support of their own.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


Alec, it would be a start if the KC moved into the 20th Century!


----------



## Alec Swan (7 August 2014)

MurphysMinder said:



			Alec, it would be a start if the KC moved into the 20th Century!
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely now,  I've no wish to start an off-topic aside,  but I sometimes wonder if those august bodies,  and both the KC and the RSPCA would be amongst them,  wouldn't benefit from a huge mirror,  hanging in front of them.  To illustrate my point;  

One breed of dog.  The working Cocker Spaniel has progressed through a multitude of set backs,  but by common consent.  The dogs which we have today (largely!),  have become more tractable and amenable,  and importantly,  more 'trainable'.  It hasn't been part of some almighty plan,  the breed has simply evolved by the masses steering it in a general direction.

Now then,  the KC and the RSPCA;  Tell me now,  not only have they failed to listen to those who would and should support them,  but whilst we have the higher echelons of management protecting themselves,  and refusing to,  not only seek but listen to,  sound advice,  so we have movements which are not fit for purpose.

That's it!

Alec.


----------



## Sam77 (9 August 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			I cant help thinking all this could have been if not avoided at least minimised if the KC had actually started questioning the high volume of puppies being registered instead of busy counting the money all these registrations bought in. They have to start implementing some sort of system because they are in fact enabling these people to trade on their name, there doesn't seem to be any checks in place which would raise a red flag which would have stopped Ms  Walsh from registering puppies. It wouldn't have stopped her trading but she wouldn't have been able to draw people in so easily. No wonder good breeders are leaving the assured breeders scheme as it allows puppies farmers to join with minimum checks.
		
Click to expand...

Well said hun, i totally agree and is exactly what i said to them 2 years ago! Nothing has changed. They havn't even taken any responsibility at all, despite some of us actually phoning them up before hand to ask if she was a good breeder. They told us she was a well established breeder with 20 years experience and it would be fine to buy from her! 

Then when i spoke to them again in 2012, after they had many complaints by others, they almost stuck up for her saying that she has been a victim of harassment and they believe she was just trying to make a living!! You can imagine what i said to that!! They are absolutely useless, no point in the KC whatsoever!

Not finished with them yet! They needed to take a long hard look at their non existent regulations many years ago but now i feel its too late. The system is over run with scumbags like Walsh manipulating it to their advantage. The KC know this, they 'say' they are against puppy farming and irresponsible breeders but do nothing to ensure they are kept out. The accredited breeders scheme is a complete joke, i think someone referred to it as a definite list of puppy farmers!!


----------



## Sam77 (9 August 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			Thanks to everyone that has already shared my status, over 300 shares, its great. Have already found several people that have had dogs from the same breeder over the last few years, of all the people that i have spoken to it appears that they have different mother to our dog, the breeder had 2 bitches 1 sire. Please keep sharing, we are particularly looking for the other 8 puppies from Marco's litter, born on 5th March 2013. Thanks again 
Anyone that knows us, will know about our situation with 'Marco' our Labrador Retriever, at 6 months old we found out that Marco had been born with a double hip dysplasia, he came from a breeder in Redruth cornwall, who we since found out had been continuously breeding a dog with health issues ie bad hips. We contacted kc club, council, rspca etc regarding this but when they visited the breeder, she was apparently not breeding anymore & even went as far to claim that the dogs involved didn't even belong to her, she was just looking after them (not very well) Marco is now 12 months old & had further xrays yesterday, to which we discovered that infact Marcos hips are even worse than first thought, he has no hip balls & no hip sockets, he has bone grinding against bone, which at only 12 months old has left him with 2nd stage arthritis set in already .Marco is going to have to under go major surgery to reconstruct new hips, which will then give him the pain free life he deserves. my reason for this status is that, today I have again contacted the authorities as why should these breeders be allowed to get away with this ANIMAL CRUELTY what we need is to find other families that have purchased dogs from the same breeder as it is very likely they would have similar problems to Marco, there were 9 pups in marco's litter alone, without all the other litters, the authorities say they may be able to build a better case if we can find some of the other puppies. so please SHARE this status as much as possible, (5 photos)



This has come up on my fb account, Ive pmd the owner and suggested she contact Puppy Love, if anyone is in Cornwall and bought one of these puppies please contact me and I will put you in touch with the owner. Please lets get the message out there and help this lady to find the other puppies.
		
Click to expand...

 Reading that brought back memories!  Poor little Marco. 
Please do tell them Alfie's success story with his hips. Its remarkable how some of these dogs are so resilient to pain! Although some not so lucky, its nice to hear the happy endings in such dark hours. 

Please also tell them about this case and tell them to tell their trading standards & council about it. Hopefully it will give them a kick up the butt and get ontop of this scumbag! They just shouldn't be allowed to get away with it! 

I really do wish the best of luck to all involved in Marco's case, hope someone on here see's it and can help. Also, good luck for Marco's operations, hope it all goes smoothly. If they need advice with the op & recovery then i'm happy to advise them. I'll also get my mum to share it on her f/b wall.
Please keep us updated with this, especially Marco's progress, poor little mite.


----------



## Sam77 (9 August 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Barely a word out of place,  and well said.  The Kennel Club need to take a long and hard look at themselves.  The Kennel Club need to re-evaluate their reson-detre,  and their principles.  The Kennel Club need to move in to the 21st. Century,  rather than cling to and rely upon,  the support of their own.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Well said & i agree 100%


----------



## Sam77 (9 August 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Genuinely now,  I've no wish to start an off-topic aside,  but I sometimes wonder if those august bodies,  and both the KC and the RSPCA would be amongst them,  wouldn't benefit from a huge mirror,  hanging in front of them.  To illustrate my point;  

One breed of dog.  The working Cocker Spaniel has progressed through a multitude of set backs,  but by common consent.  The dogs which we have today (largely!),  have become more tractable and amenable,  and importantly,  more 'trainable'.  It hasn't been part of some almighty plan,  the breed has simply evolved by the masses steering it in a general direction.

Now then,  the KC and the RSPCA;  Tell me now,  not only have they failed to listen to those who would and should support them,  but whilst we have the higher echelons of management protecting themselves,  and refusing to,  not only seek but listen to,  sound advice,  so we have movements which are not fit for purpose.

That's it!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

LOL Alec  Glad you got that off your chest 
Again, i agree 100%, very good example!
Maybe we should make up a new Kennel Club and show them how it's done! 
All comes down to money now and not the care and wellbeing of the dogs. Very sad.


----------



## Sam77 (9 August 2014)

Ebless said:



			Hi,
 I am shocked to read all of these posts. I also received a letter from the kennel club a couple of days ago. I bought my "pedigree" black Labrador in January 2012 from Mrs Walsh. As you all said, there was no reason to believe the puppies were not pedigree and well looked after. 
 However, on getting our girl home, she also became very sick. She quickly developed bloody diarrhoea which persisted for weeks and weeks, as well as a horrible cough which prevented her from drinking anything. We took her to the vet and they diagnosed parvovirus and kennel cough - which could have been fatal in a puppy of her size. (They also said she was very underweight). This made us suspicious that Mrs Walsh was running a puppy farm at the time. She still coughs whenever she drinks now.
  We have spoken to trading standards about the case this morning and the man said that Mrs Walsh had false vet statements for hip scores and vaccinations. It is absolutely awful. Animal abuse! I hope she pays for it.
		
Click to expand...

EBLESS - Please contact me as soon as possible. Thanks


----------



## Sam77 (9 August 2014)

ejuby94 said:



			Hi I brought my beautiful golden retriever Ellie back in spetember 2010 I wanted to know if I could trace the other two pups which we're in the litter with her as Ellie has developed a skin condition which has made her skin turn black and for her too loose her fur. She also may have a heart problem as when she is taken out for walks/runs she can't take it and throws herself to the floor despiratly trying to breath. I can't believe how disgusting this women is! Spoke to trade and standards yesterday and they told me that I need to send a letter to her and if she doesn't reply which I'm not hoping on then we're able to take her to a small claims court to be able to get compensation.
		
Click to expand...

EJUBY94 Please contact me as soon as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Sam77 (9 August 2014)

TrasaM said:



			I'd be happy to go and do a test pretend purchase if your friend wants anyone in the East Midlands area. 

Click to expand...

Hi 
Sent you a PM hun.


----------



## Sam77 (9 August 2014)

I think this just about sums up the Kennel Club / Puppy Farm Club!
http://www.puppylovecampaigns.org/thekennelclub.shtml


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 August 2014)

Sam77 said:



I think this just about sums up the Kennel Club / Puppy Farm Club!
http://www.puppylovecampaigns.org/thekennelclub.shtml 

Click to expand...

Hi Sam,

the above link doest work I'm afraid.

I havent heard back fro the lady on fb but I did put some links in her message including this thread, if she contacts me I will suggest she joins this forum as she will get a lot of support.


----------



## Sam77 (9 August 2014)

Oooops, try this one & thanks Jan 

http://www.puppylovecampaigns.org/thekennelclub.shtml

I really do hope the lady on f/b gets on ok, i would gladly give some pointers and of course support if they wander over here 
United we stand! We'll get the scum, one by one!


----------



## Dobiegirl (10 August 2014)

I hope she does get in touch Sam, well this link works and it just proves how utterly worthless the KC is, its definately all about the money, they could insist on standards being raised with welfare being the most important but they dont give a s*** and to be honest how they treated this years Crufts winner was unbelievable and just goes to prove what an arrogant bunch of a******** they are. Im with Puppylove on this one every step of the way, the sooner they are disbanded and something new is set up its place, that actually has dogs welfare as their priority then the buying public will never unwittingly buy a puppy farmed dog again.


----------



## Sam77 (10 August 2014)

Never a truer word spoken. 
They've got away with it for far too long now.
Nothing has improved, its worse than ever!
They do nothing constructive to help. 
Roll on 4th September & hope & pray we get results!

Much love to you Jan. Will email ya soon.  xxx


----------



## Sam77 (11 August 2014)

Sam77 said:



			EBLESS - Please contact me as soon as possible. Thanks 

Click to expand...

*EBLESS - I MAY HAVE FOUND 2 OF YOUR LITTER MATES AND UR GIRL IS PROBABLY MY ALFIE's HALF SISTER!*

If i am right your girls sire is COURTMELYN'S DUKE yeah? Her dob must be either, 1/1/12 (2 black boys i know of) or, 16/1/12 or 25/1/12, am i right? Hope so.....Welcome to the growing family 

Please get in touch as i need to speak with you regarding health issues, please send me a private message either with an email address i can contact you on or if you prefer i will give you mine first 
Hope to hear from you soon  xxx


----------



## Sam77 (11 August 2014)

Sam77 said:



			EJUBY94 Please contact me as soon as possible. Thanks. 

Click to expand...

*EJUBY94 - I may have found your litter on my list*
Does this look familiar at all... 
*11/09/2010 *King Mendician x Aggie Lass (16/03/07 1/3)   ???

Please get in touch. I may be able to help  xxx


----------



## Sam77 (11 August 2014)

*LYNNE LUPTON - I MAY HAVE FOUND YOUR LITTER TOO*

Does this look familiar at all? 
*30/08/2012* Annieshill Lad x Birchwater Amber (14/02/09 21/10/10 2/15   ???

Please get in touch, i may be able to help you.  xxx


----------



## UnaB (12 August 2014)

http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/extra/news-item.cfm/newsid/1596


----------



## Jake10 (12 August 2014)

UnaB said:



http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/extra/news-item.cfm/newsid/1596

Click to expand...


I was just about to post a much smaller article that popped up on facebook, knew I'd seen that name somewhere  

http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2014-08-01/dog-breeder-jailed-for-six-months/


----------



## lenlennie (13 August 2014)

Hi Sam, on another post you mentioned family members writing letters to the court in support of Lisa. One of the couples you mentioned to be in their 70s, and that you had seen their KC registration? Is this Wendy or Peter Walsh? Could I see the registration? I know the couple in a professional setting and would be interested to have an idea how much in the know/involved they are. They claim she was only prosecuted for money reasons (which doesn't make sense) and that the puppies were kc registered and inoculated.  I know this not to be true but would like to know if they are genuinely oblivious or trying to pull the wool over my eyes.

Many thanks


----------



## Sam77 (13 August 2014)

lenlennie said:



			Hi Sam, on another post you mentioned family members writing letters to the court in support of Lisa. One of the couples you mentioned to be in their 70s, and that you had seen their KC registration? Is this Wendy or Peter Walsh? Could I see the registration? I know the couple in a professional setting and would be interested to have an idea how much in the know/involved they are. They claim she was only prosecuted for money reasons (which doesn't make sense) and that the puppies were kc registered and inoculated.  I know this not to be true but would like to know if they are genuinely oblivious or trying to pull the wool over my eyes.

Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

Please send me a private message with more details and who you are exactly. You must appreciate any details to do with this case that are not public knowledge must not be discussed on public forums. I am still very limited to what i can say on here. If you PM we can discuss this more. Many thanks, i will very much look forward to speaking with you.


----------



## Sam77 (13 August 2014)

Thanks for the links guys


----------



## lenlennie (13 August 2014)

Sorry I'm on my mobile and couldn't find the PM button so thought would post. Will look again!


----------



## Sam77 (13 August 2014)

lenlennie said:



			Sorry I'm on my mobile and couldn't find the PM button so thought would post. Will look again!
		
Click to expand...

I think you click on my name and option to send message will pop up


----------



## Sam77 (14 August 2014)

We have a couple of surprises coming very soon so keep checking back daily for the lastest on the 'Lisa, jailbird, Walsh Saga' :biggrin3::lol::thumbup:


----------



## airias mum (14 August 2014)

lenlennie said:



			Hi Sam, on another post you mentioned family members writing letters to the court in support of Lisa. One of the couples you mentioned to be in their 70s, and that you had seen their KC registration? Is this Wendy or Peter Walsh? Could I see the registration? I know the couple in a professional setting and would be interested to have an idea how much in the know/involved they are. They claim she was only prosecuted for money reasons (which doesn't make sense) and that the puppies were kc registered and inoculated.  I know this not to be true but would like to know if they are genuinely oblivious or trying to pull the wool over my eyes.

Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

Wool and eyes sounds like them, The KC had Wendy Walsh reg as one of the breeders at Greenacres Farm, the people reg there were only removed by them June this year !!! Lisa Walsh was convicted of fraud and other offences, see EDP NEWS 24, Type in puppy breeder commits fraud should get you to the link, They were both well aware of her activities and participated in them with her. The boxer litter which has been highlighted here was one of Wendy Walsh.
You just need to read the press,media and internet coverage to see the extent of the lies, destruction, damage, disease and deformity Lisa Walsh and her partners have caused to anything or anyone they have been in contact with, everyone thought she was going to walk away, using her get out of jail/sympathy card, her son, thank goodness the judge saw through that and was made aware by the prosecution barrister that the child frequently stayed with his grandparents, especially after she became romantically involved with her new LOVER, and fellow breeder of sick animals, Bill Linton in 2011, this 6 months, ( be it she will only serve a fraction of this)was the best we could have got.


----------



## Sam77 (14 August 2014)

lenlennie said:



			Sorry I'm on my mobile and couldn't find the PM button so thought would post. Will look again!
		
Click to expand...

Sent you couple of private messages which are showing they are unread. Can you access them?


----------



## Sam77 (14 August 2014)

:angel::lol::thumbup::cool4::clap::biggrin3::clap::biggrin3::clap::cool4::thumbup::lol::angel::lol::thumbup::cool4::clap::biggrin3::biggrin3::clap::biggrin3::biggrin3::clap::cool4::thumbup::lol::angel:

*TONIGHT, all being well, I will be sharing with you all that little surprise i have up my sleeve!  Keep checking back this evening and all will be revealed  Back soon, xxxx*


----------



## Sam77 (14 August 2014)

*Sorry guys, there has been a delay & it will have to wait till tomorrow now  Technical issue that can't be helped, but check back tomorrow afternoon & all should be good, fingers crossed. *


----------



## Sam77 (15 August 2014)

lenlennie said:



			Sorry I'm on my mobile and couldn't find the PM button so thought would post. Will look again!
		
Click to expand...

Hi lenlennie  I've sent couple of messages but notice you've not read them. i looked at the site via my mobile and it is a bit different & i couldn't find the PM button either, lol. If you log in, then click on the little icon at the top of page on left which looks like a small square with 3 rows of smaller squares inside it. Next to the search icon. By clicking on that you should get the options come up for your account & messages. Hope you receive them as it would be good to have a quick chat with you, i can help you out with your questions. Hope to hear from you soon. x


----------



## Sam77 (15 August 2014)

Sam77 said:



*Sorry guys, there has been a delay & it will have to wait till tomorrow now  Technical issue that can't be helped, but check back tomorrow afternoon & all should be good, fingers crossed. *

Click to expand...

*Sorry! :rolleyes3: More delays but it's my fault this time :rolleyes3:
We will have to wait a bit longer. Can you guess what it is yet? lol :tongue3: I promis, it's well worth the wait but wont be till at least Sunday now, boo :blue: All good things come to those who wait :lol: Hope ur all fine & dandy :angel:xxxx*


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 August 2014)

Sam77 said:



*Sorry! :rolleyes3: More delays but it's my fault this time :rolleyes3:
We will have to wait a bit longer. Can you guess what it is yet? lol :tongue3: I promis, it's well worth the wait but wont be till at least Sunday now, boo :blue: All good things come to those who wait :lol: Hope ur all fine & dandy :angel:xxxx*

Click to expand...

No Idea Sam, what a tease you are, we will have to wait until Sunday then. Take care xx


----------



## Sam77 (15 August 2014)

You will indeed my dear friend, lol


----------



## Sam77 (16 August 2014)

Here is a link for the ITV interviews...although ALOT more was said but they only had a small slot to get it in. Massive thanks to ITV for covering the story and to the gorgeous Kate Prout, what a lovely lady, we had alot of fun filming with Alfie trying to dig up things around us, lol, typical dog! Also, this is Sue, Bella's mum and Bella of course! Sue, wow, Bella was a good girl! lol, looking as gorgeous as ever, all 3 of you! So glad we were given this opportunity. Thank you! xxx
This image will haunt me forever!!   [video=vimeo;102341359]http://vimeo.com/102341359[/video]
and this one has a few different bits...  [video=vimeo;102323101]http://vimeo.com/102323101[/video]


----------



## Sam77 (16 August 2014)

Also, don't forget to catch up with The Tonight Show with Ronnie going back to an awful place in Wales. Well done sweetie 
:clap::thumbup::thumbup::clap:, bless you, you are an angel! :angel: 
What an insight this film has shown! Shocking!! :eek3::eek3::eek3: Massive well done to Johnothan and the team. Thank you so much for covering this very important issue. I hope more do the same in the future and get these hell holes exposed and shut down for good! Thanks so much guys. :inlove::wink3::thumbup:
Only 2 weeks left to watch this online but i do have it recorded and will get it on here forever soon :lol::biggrin3::thumbup:
Here is the wibbly wobbly weblink...:biggrin3:

https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/tonig...onight-the-truth-behind-the-bargain-dog-trade

Walsh also got a mention on the show which was unexpected as we thought they were reluctant due to it being aired before the sentencing but thankfully, they did include the witch! Thanks again guys, your awesome!! :clap::devilish::thumbup::biggrin3:

This is another link for the show with a write up and includes another victims story, Donna with poor little Digger. :blue::blue: Scroll down the page to read her sad story, also in take a break magazine....and also plugs for PuppyLoveCampaigns at bottom of page ...... 
http://www.itv.com/news/2014-07-31/tonight-the-truth-behind-the-bargain-dog-trade/


----------



## Sam77 (19 August 2014)

HERE IT IS GUYS....My lil surprise....I have been working with a lovely lady called Beth Millard who at the time was a filmaker in her final year. She wanted to cover puppy farming from a victims point of view and working together with PuppyLove Campaigns we have turned it into a campaigning tool. Please share the link everywhere you can think of and spread the word far & wide. Lets stop puppy farming forever! Inform & educate your family and friends and ask them to share this too. Massive thanks to Beth and to my dear friend Ronnie, my rock through this whole nightmare and thank you to all the victims out there who have helped with this case. Luvs ya all & so does Alfie. xxxx

[video=youtube_share;QdZGIjWwC1Q]http://youtu.be/QdZGIjWwC1Q[/video]

We were approached by a student in her final year who wanted to create a 10 minute film.  Beth Millard, needed a victim of puppy farming to tell their story, we chose Sam Brady and Alfie.   Sam and her family have nursed Alfie through all his problems, many new owners would have given up but not Sam.  She also played a major part in bringing Lisa Walsh to justice.

We thought it would also make a great campaigning tool to inform & educate the public about the horrors of puppy farming as a whole. Lisa Walsh is just one of so many more so please share this film everywhere you can think of. Spread the word & together lets show these scum that we will not stand for it.

Please make your friends & family aware and ask them to spread the word too, far & wide. Thanks to everyone involved in making this film possible. Feedback would be very welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 August 2014)

Hi Sam

Ive just watched this on Puppylove fb, what a great film and what a natural you are,  so self assured and articulate, I really hope this film is spread far and wide and helps to put an end to this evil trade.

Well done Sam and to Beth Millard for the making of this film xxx


----------



## Sam77 (19 August 2014)

Awwww thanks hun. We can only hope and pray it makes a difference! Fingers crossed eh!
Beth is an amazing lady and has worked hard on getting this together. I am forever in her debt for making this possible.
And don't forget Puppy Love provided the shocking clips and images from real puppy farms still operating out there. Ronnie has been such a massive help not only in this film but throughout the whole nightmare! She is my inspiration and taught me that we can & should be the voice for all the suffering dogs & pups out there stuck in these hell holes! If it wasn't for people like Ronnie then none of us would know or see these images. So a massive thank you to Ronnie and Puppy Love Campaigns, i will always stand united with them & continue to fight against this awful trade.

Also, if it wasn't for people like you Dobiegirl, i would not have had the courage to do all this stuff. I've learnt alot of lessons from all you guys. People like you are so important in this whole nightmare. You nurse these poor dogs back into a normal state. Teaching them that they don't have to suffer anymore. You are an angel to these dogs and i thank you so much for all you do and for all you have done for me Jan, your one in a million! xxxxxx 



Dobiegirl said:



			Hi Sam

Ive just watched this on Puppylove fb, what a great film and what a natural you are,  so self assured and articulate, I really hope this film is spread far and wide and helps to put an end to this evil trade.

Well done Sam and to Beth Millard for the making of this film xxx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam77 (25 August 2014)

Hey guys 
Sorry not posted much but still very busy with this. 
Will update soon....but for now, could all you lovely people out there, please sign my petition. I'm hoping we can get that 6 months increased and a petition might help, so please sign and get everyone you know to sign and share share share....Thanks so much guys, here is the link....

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/911/154/504/puppy-farmer-lisa-walsh-6-months-not-enough/

:angel: :wink3: :biggrin3: :lol: :thumbup: :angel: :wink3: :biggrin3: :lol: :thumbup: :angel: :wink3: :biggrin3: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 August 2014)

Signed and shared, good luck with it, I hope she gets 3 years and is banned from life from owning another animal.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 August 2014)

signed and hope it does some good and stops this horrible person owning any animals for life...


----------



## Sam77 (26 August 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			Signed and shared, good luck with it, I hope she gets 3 years and is banned from life from owning another animal.
		
Click to expand...

I hope she gets more than 3 years hun! :devilish: 
No punishment could ever really be enough! She needs to be made to suffer, the way she's made so many animals suffer, she is pure evil to the core :mad4:
I just hope that what i'm doing will help more and get that sentence increased, that would make me happy. As it stands, i feel like i've failed to get adequate justice for them :blue: 
All i can do now is hope :angel:
Thank you for signing/sharing and for your comments Jan, you are such a lovely person & i'm very proud & honored to know you. :cool3: 
Its great to get some input from others too. :clap:
The petition is doing great so far, hope it keeps up like that 
Keep meaning to ask, do you still have Coco? It was Coco wasn't it? lol I'm brain-dead sometimes. How is she doing? :smile3:


----------



## Sam77 (26 August 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			signed and hope it does some good and stops this horrible person owning any animals for life...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much hun 
Your support has been awesome and very much appreciated, thank you :angel: :wink3: :thumbup:


----------



## Sam77 (26 August 2014)

I fought as hard as i could, gave as much evidence as i could find to get animal cruelty charges included in the trial but sadly i failed. It seems our laws allow this kind of cruelty to carry on! :blue::confused3::mad3:
They kept saying, fraud holds much higher penalties and animal cruelty cases are very hard to prove! Sadly, this is true! Our outdated laws make things hard enough as it is in a courtroom but our failing greedy Kennel Club and the charity that is supposed to help animals in need, the famous RSPCA are actually making things a whole lot worse! 
Where are they???? :confused3: :confused3:
Not been there to help in this case once! :mad3: :mad3: :mad3:
They have made this case very difficult from the start by not checking Greenacres Farm properly or regularly and allowing 'tip-offs' to happen!  There are never any checks from the kennel club! Why??? They say, and i quote, "we register animals, not humans"   
RSPCA were saying and still say it always met the absolute minimal conditions and so their 'hands were tied'. That annoying little phrase again!! 

And what about the vet involved with this scam? Were they involved, enjoying the cash that Walsh often dished out to get her own way? She was certainly making enough of it! The vet worked with Walsh for over a year and not once thought to report the place to trading standards??? Sounds a bit suss to me, but i may be wrong. Guess we'll never know the truth on that one eh!! Despite whatever statements are made. Surly one would realise something is seriously wrong when there are so many pups to vaccinate? I'm not being rude but alot of those puppies MUST have been showing signs of infections when asked to vaccinate so why have some of those pups that were seriously ill, got apparent valid vet cards? The mind boggles!! Too many things just not adding up in my opinion! :mad3:

I will just point out that if anyone does not agree with my views on the vet, especially on face book with rants pointed in the direction of my family!!! I will say this to you. I am entitled to my own opinion as is everyone else and have spoken to people in authority about the vets involvement with this case. I have also spoken to many victims and have seen many of these vet cards! Yes, some are plain to see that they've been tampered with or simply photocopied but that does not get the vet off the hook in my opinion. Something could have been done earlier but then again we've never had the backing of the rspca either have we!! So who can we rely on to check these places out properly? There is no one!

The truth is, the rspca didn't want to get involved from the off and so, i'm sure, would advise any vets asking questions, that visits concluded absolute minimum standards are being kept, despite many complaints from us victims! But even with those minimal standards that they saw after Walsh was amazingly tipped off about the visit, were in place, apparently, why leave it at that? They should have been back the next day and every day subsequent to check that things were improving but they couldn't even do that!! They were stupid and fell for Walsh's sob stories & lies! They wouldn't even accept it until trading standards pointed out to them the details of their raid in 2012! Even then, they would not get involved! They didn't want all the dogs & puppies that they knew were there!! Completely let us down and failed to rescue the dogs, therefore Walsh kept on breeding them & buying in more puppies to put with these poor worn out dogs! :blue::mad4::blue:

Where are the rspca now??? Still no word from them, still no offer of help!! This story has been big news, surly they must have heard about it by now! We've had nothing from them except a very big headache!! 

I know for a fact that not only victims contacted the rspca with complaints of ill puppies but also members of the public, complaining about the constant crying and barking of the dogs & puppies and also the smell that eventually started! The rspca did nothing!! Councils are just as bad by freely giving out breeding licences like they are sweets! A certain council  few years earlier also gave her a licence after big concerns were raised by residents that the place would indeed be a breeding establishment, which it did!! The councils are just as bad in my opinion! But again, the rspca had no involvement and they seemed to back each other up! More backhanding me thinks! It all come down to money at the end of the day. 

To stop the noise from her dogs, she used to tie up their mouths with rope/wire anything! The poor dogs were left for days or weeks at a time sometimes so can you imagine the type of cruelty we are dealing with here? The poor dogs would not be able to eat, drink or clean themselves at all 

The rspca have allowed Walsh to operate freely in my opinion & if they got involved properly from the start, alot of heartache would have been saved!! The trusty old Kennel Club have allowed Walsh to operate freely too, even giving advice to buyers that Walsh was a very responsible breeder and would be fine to purchase a puppy from her!! They have also allowed Walsh to register litter upon litter of illegal registrations and inter-bred mating's!! Its all in black & white and freely available to the public, but at a price. I only have 5 years worth at the moment. Walsh has been operating for over 20 years!! The rest of the family.... alot longer no doubt! 

The kennel club have allowed this to happen and both the kc and the rspca should have their powers taken away and be replaced by a new system that does not fail the animals it is supposed to protect!!

6 months is no where near long enough and it should be a life time crasbo, but sadly, once she's out she'll probably move on and start up again somewhere else with a different identity & maybe loose a bit of weight but i don't think she'll ever be able to disguise that ugly mug!! Again, our government allows this to happen and so many do it and get away with it and will carry on without a care for anyone else. B**S***s!!! The lot of them!!! 

I can only hope the results of this case will be a stepping stone in the right direction and show judges for future cases that these kind of individuals can and should be punished for their crimes. I can only hope that the punishments are alot harsher in the future. I think Walsh has been very lucky to get off so lightly but somehow i don't think this will be the end of this just yet. So keep up to date. :tongue3::lol::wink3::wink3::lol::tongue3:
Speak again soon guys. xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (26 August 2014)

Please view the links on previous page & please share Alfie's film & petition....Many Thanks


----------



## Sam77 (9 September 2014)

Hey Guys :smile3:
Hope you are all well.
Just a quickie for now....

Out of a 6 months sentence, Walsh will only serve 25% of it then be released with an electronic tag! This means she'll be out NEXT WEEK!!! I'm going to email and post the petition in tomorrow so it gets there before Friday. This is our last hope as no more charges will be added! I'm not happy at all!! 

Seems a life of crime pays! Big time! 

PLEASE, try to get us more signatures & thank you all so much, you very kind people. 
Sam & Alfie Pups. xxx

Here is link to the petition....
Puppy Farmer Lisa Walsh, 6 months not enough!  http://www.thepetitionsite.com/911/154/504/puppy-farmer-lisa-walsh-6-months-not-enough/#bbtw=474469345


----------



## Sam77 (15 September 2014)

Hello everyone! Hope you are all fine & dandy :biggrin3:


----------



## Sam77 (15 September 2014)

NEW UPDATES 

The following is the email i sent on 10th Sept..it was a bit rushed but think i got my point across....

Dear Mr Bates

I am writing regarding a case that was recently heard at Norwich Crown Court on the 1st August 2014. Case numbers are T20130243 & T20130146.

Mrs Lisa Walsh, as i understand will only need to serve 25% of her sentence in prison. This means out of a 6 month sentence, she will only serve 6 weeks in prison then be released with an electronic tag for a further 6 weeks before she is free. 

I am a victim of her disgusting crimes and my dog had very severe Bilateral Hip Dysplacia, needing both hips replaced. I have details of 5 other separate litters where some of the pups have the deformity too and have sent in an awful lot of evidence against Walsh.

To be completely honest, we were shocked at the lenient sentence given considering the massive scale of Mrs Walsh's fraudulent business. The courts i am told were made aware of all the evidence sent in by numerous victims. So we are somewhat confused as to why the courts feel this was a fair punishment.

I have detailed lists of many registered litters that Walsh and her accomplices have made through the Kennel Club. I am told the courts have seen these lists and probably much more. We are talking thousands of fraudulent registrations! Thousands of poorly puppies which cost a small fortune to nurse better and then there are the poor breeding stock. Not even taking into account all the extra puppies that are sold with fraudulent documents that are not registered.

Walsh must have made thousands & thousands of pounds over her 20+ years of being in the puppy farming trade. The welfare & health of not only the dogs but the horses & cats too, was beyond acceptable! I have proof that she was breeding family members which creates devastating diseases like Hip Dysplacia.  The living conditions were so dirty that most puppies were sold with infections like, ear mites, fleas, kennel cough, e-coli, Giardia and even Parvo virus! Some sadly died! Some owners, including myself, became very ill from these infections too! 

We were led to beleive by the Kennel Club that Walsh was a very responsible breeder with 20 years experience and it would be fine to buy from her! The above does not sound very responsible does it?

In light of the meeting on 4th September in parliament regarding the Sale of Puppies & Kittens in Pet Shops, it seems like things will finally move forward. I'd like to point out that Walsh was actually given a pet shop licence for Greenacres Farm in 2012. This decision was made by the council who were very aware of Walsh's activities and so aided her to carry on and allowing her to sell even more puppies and continue to manipulate the Kennel Club system.

I feel that Walsh has been free to carry on her business and i blame the councils, the rspca, the vet and the Kennel Club for allowing this to happen for so long! It is ridiculous that someone, somewhere did not pick up on the sheer volume of puppies being registered by her and her husband years ago. Why were they not stopped then? The Kennel Club have alot to answer for but as usual they take no responsibility, despite advising the public, including myself, that Walsh was a very good breeder with 20 years experience, despite already having many complaints about her! 

It is not fair that the Kennel Club are allowed to act like this! They are supposed to be looking after these dogs, not exploiting them and happily taking the monies from subsequent registrations. They are very hypocritical in mine and many others opinions! They do not really want anything to change, no matter what they say, they want the money, they too are a business after all! It's all so very corrupt and wrong!

I have worked tremendously hard, along with many other victims trying to gather more information about her activities and of course Gary Young & the trading standards team have worked extremely hard! I can't speak for them but i can speak for all the victims in this case....we are not happy one little bit that Walsh has basically got away with all the heartache she has caused! Plus, all that money she's made over the years! She should be made to pay the vets bills for all dogs/puppies/horses/cats and anything else that she has sold. Plus all the creditors she's conned and the properties she has left damage to amounting to over £30,000!

We are pleading with you to re-consider her sentence somehow, i know there must be a way.
She deserves to be punished alot more harshly for everything she has done! Her pleas in court were ridiculous about childcare issues and even about the child himself. At a recent wedding where the boy attended with his grandparents, he was as good as gold! Even the grandparents said he was behaving much better. It seems the stories & rumors are true...it is Walsh that poisons that poor child's mind, he should be taken away from her and put into a stable, loving home. Where have social services been? Its a complete disgrace!!

People like Walsh will never stop unless we stop them. Please make an example out of her to show others that our county will not tolerate puppy farmers & fraudsters like this. Surly the animal cruelty side of this case needs highlighting. You know as well as i do what goes on behind a puppy farms closed doors, its truly heartbreaking and i was completely shocked to find not just this one in our county but several more, one being on a 'Beck's Row' Travelers site in Suffolk where a Mr Charles Taylor operates his farm & also has a pet shop licence. This is where some of the extra puppies were coming from and the farm is linked to puppy farm capital, Wales!!

You see the depths of this case are too horrific to ignore, we can not ignore the amount of cruelty and also the amount of fraud and money made! We feel that 6 months is just not enough and my petition that i set up a few weeks ago say's the same. People worldwide are shocked at this case and feel as strongly as all us victims do in wanting to see a much harsher sentence be served. Please follow this link to see the petition for yourselves....Only been going for a couple of weeks and already over 1400 signatures.....growing by the day....please listen to us....
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/911/154/504/puppy-farmer-lisa-walsh-6-months-not-enough/

Please also look at how much media coverage this case has got, follow these links....People feel strongly about puppy farming and we all want judges everywhere to be harsher on those who are caught....

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/norfolk_dog_breeder_who_duped_pet_owners_jailed_for_six_months_1_3709863

http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/story/2014-08-01/dog-breeder-jailed-for-conning-customers/

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=22448504641&story_fbid=10152662791269642

There are many more links if you care to search on the internet yourself.

We do very much appreciate that Walsh was put in prison and thank our judge dearly for that. We were expecting her to walk away free, so thank you very much Judge. Having time to think things through however and to gather reactions has brought alot of anger from victims, and i think rightly so. As victims, we also need that sence of Justice being served but we just don't feel that. We need closure but so many are still suffering and when she's released who's going to stop her from using a different name to breed again. She will carry on. The 5 year crasbo should have been a lifetime ban! The prison sentence should be more like 6 years but even that would not make up for all the wrong she has done.

We are asking you to search your soul and think of all the poorly puppies, all the desperate to escape breeding dogs that have gone through her & her husbands hand. 
You know as well as i, that it was not from 2009 that the fraud began. They were well in it together along with their family & friends for many many years!

I eagerly await your reply.
Warmest Regards.

I got this reply this morning..Glad i got a reply! Mr Bates is a fully qualified vet so hoping his care and love for animals will sway his thinking and do more about the evil witch...

Dear Miss Brady

I have forwarded your email to HH Judge Bate.  By convention Judges do not enter into correspondence with members of the public about individual cases but he has asked me to acknolwedge receipt.  Confiscation proceedings to strip Mrs Walsh of the benefit she received from her criminal activity are ongoing but are unlikely to be concluded for some months.

But can I add that Judge Bate is a very experienced Judge and he will have taken account of all arguments put forward by both the defence and prosecution in deciding on the appropriate sentence in this case.

Yours sincerely,
 Tim Room

Norwich Combined Court
The Law Courts
Bishopgate
Norwich NR3 1UR
01603 728244


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 September 2014)

brilliant e mail..says all it needed to....well  done for keeping up the fight on behalf of all of those poor animals.....lets hope it does some good


----------



## Sam77 (17 September 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			brilliant e mail..says all it needed to....well  done for keeping up the fight on behalf of all of those poor animals.....lets hope it does some good
		
Click to expand...

Thanks hun, really appreciate your kind words. Fingers & everything else crossed but not sure it will do anything at all....Can but try. x


----------



## Sam77 (17 September 2014)

You guys simply have to look at these amazing pictures of ickle doggies having a swim....amazing! :clap::thumbup:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/16/seth-casteel-underwater-puppies-photography_n_5828262.html?&ir=Comedy&ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000029


----------



## Sam77 (17 September 2014)

63,990 views on this thread!! WOW!! :clap::biggrin3::lol:
Thank you to each & every one of you! 
Sill waiting on a reply from courts but i'm not holding my breath! :frown3:


----------



## TrasaM (17 September 2014)

Is there any option here for those who've been victims of her dodgy dealing taking out a privatev prosecution for suffering and costs incurred as a direct result of what she was doing.

( I know of someone who registered a goat with the KC


----------



## Sam77 (17 September 2014)

We could go through small claims but how would the money be recovered? She owes so many people substantial amounts of money that us victims are at the bottom of the list! I believe she's claiming bankruptcy again so just not worth laying out yet more money when no guarantee of getting anything back! Personally i think the KC should also be liable seeing as they've allowed her to operate for over 20 years!!! 
Talking of the KC....I've had an interview with a very popular tv show that will be asking the KC some long overdue questions! Can't say no more now but it will be a very interesting show indeed, featuring Greenacres Farm & of course Alfie. Not being shown till January though so i will keep you all updated on that one.

Still have lots more to post on here but trying to find time to do it is proving difficult. My partner Kris finished his Chemotherapy and is now ready to start some radiotherapy. It's going to be really tough on him as he's been referred to a better specialist which is an hour and a half drive away! He's got to have around 20 minutes treatment every day for 3 weeks!! So 3 hours driving a day for just 20 minutes in the hospital, harsh or what! But it's a much better type of radiotherapy to have and is actually more precise and quicker than the one used in our local hospital. In-fact its a weaker formula but as the treatment is administered in a 'direct hit' there is less damage to surrounding cells. He had a special mask made and its all mapped out so they can point the laser directly at the cancer cells rather than just in the area.

One of his 3 lumps is very close to his larynx so that may cause some issues. The normal cells around will no doubt be damaged so he may end up with a husky voice, which is no big deal. But his saliva glands may also be damaged and then loose function so he may get a dry mouth for a while until his saliva glands on the other side start working double time and that will eventually sort the dry mouth out.

Fingers crossed this will be the last of it & he'll be in remission. Sods law, they just started a new clinical trial for patients with Kris's type of cancer! But its open till 2016 so if it does come back, we'll get him on the trial if need be. Hopefully it wont come to that tho. In a few weeks the cancer will be gone and we can put the whole nightmare behind us!

Well, i will be back soon, hopefully with news that the evil one has been kept in prison for 10 years, lol, we can dream cant we! :devilish:
Take care guys
Sam. xxxx :cool4::angel::biggrin3:



TrasaM said:



			Is there any option here for those who've been victims of her dodgy dealing taking out a privatev prosecution for suffering and costs incurred as a direct result of what she was doing.

( I know of someone who registered a goat with the KC 

Click to expand...


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 September 2014)

OH Sam, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Kris, Im praying there is a good outcome for him and it dosnt affect his voice, husky voice though is sexy.

I cant wait for that interview with the KC, they have a lot of questions to answer,  having a KC reg. dog should mean something but its worthless, still the general public are being sucked in and they think if they buy a KC reg. dog then its a sign of quality and health, how wrong that is but the KC should be policing this which they don't, even buying from an assured breeder is no guarantee either.

I hope the evil witch suffers in prison and is given a hard time by her cell mates, its not long enough unfortunately but lets hope the experience gives her a lifetime of nightmares. xx


----------



## _GG_ (25 September 2014)

Sam77 said:



			We could go through small claims but how would the money be recovered? She owes so many people substantial amounts of money that us victims are at the bottom of the list! I believe she's claiming bankruptcy again so just not worth laying out yet more money when no guarantee of getting anything back! Personally i think the KC should also be liable seeing as they've allowed her to operate for over 20 years!!! 
Talking of the KC....I've had an interview with a very popular tv show that will be asking the KC some long overdue questions! Can't say no more now but it will be a very interesting show indeed, featuring Greenacres Farm & of course Alfie. Not being shown till January though so i will keep you all updated on that one.

Still have lots more to post on here but trying to find time to do it is proving difficult. My partner Kris finished his Chemotherapy and is now ready to start some radiotherapy. It's going to be really tough on him as he's been referred to a better specialist which is an hour and a half drive away! He's got to have around 20 minutes treatment every day for 3 weeks!! So 3 hours driving a day for just 20 minutes in the hospital, harsh or what! But it's a much better type of radiotherapy to have and is actually more precise and quicker than the one used in our local hospital. In-fact its a weaker formula but as the treatment is administered in a 'direct hit' there is less damage to surrounding cells. He had a special mask made and its all mapped out so they can point the laser directly at the cancer cells rather than just in the area.

One of his 3 lumps is very close to his larynx so that may cause some issues. The normal cells around will no doubt be damaged so he may end up with a husky voice, which is no big deal. But his saliva glands may also be damaged and then loose function so he may get a dry mouth for a while until his saliva glands on the other side start working double time and that will eventually sort the dry mouth out.

Fingers crossed this will be the last of it & he'll be in remission. Sods law, they just started a new clinical trial for patients with Kris's type of cancer! But its open till 2016 so if it does come back, we'll get him on the trial if need be. Hopefully it wont come to that tho. In a few weeks the cancer will be gone and we can put the whole nightmare behind us!

Well, i will be back soon, hopefully with news that the evil one has been kept in prison for 10 years, lol, we can dream cant we! :devilish:
Take care guys
Sam. xxxx :cool4::angel::biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, I will await the show, sounds like it will be interesting.

Secondly, what a hellish time you and your OH have been through. I hope and pray that you get some positive things coming your way in the future xxx


----------



## Sam77 (25 November 2014)

Hi guys.
I have some news....
The show i mentioned is due to air on *BBC 1 on 12th Dec at 9.15am.* Funny time to put it on! Unless he meant pm, I'll check. Its a Fake Briton show and will be tackling the Kennel Club! Interviews from myself and and another victim, plus with the Greenacres farm owner, Mrs Thoules on the farm and with Gary Young! I've not seen it yet, i have to wait  but i'm told its a very good show. Cant wait to hear what the KC have to say for themselves! So set your reminders as its one not to be missed! 

Sorry i've been quiet for so long but life has got very busy for me & my health has not been so good. My partner is doing ok, he's still exhausted & cant do much so i'm still doing everything. He's got to go back in January, then have another full body scan to see if all the cancer has gone, fingers crossed!

*Dobiegirl*, my dear friend...sorry i've not been in touch hun, will email you soon. Kris's voice has not been affected and has finally settled down but food still dont taste very nice so he's lost a fair bit of weight. He's had alot of nutritional drinks to build up his strength again but he's still knackered, bless him. Will chat more soon hun. xxx

*_GG_  *Thank you for your kind words & support. It means alot to have so many people care about this, if only everyone was the same! Yes the show will be very interesting so be sure to watch & tell all your friends too 

As far as lard arse goes, no news! Maybe her stint in prison finally got through to her thick brain but i doubt it. She'll have someone else doing her evil crimes now i'm sure! 

Well, that's it for now but i will get back to detailing the victims in the new year so watch this space!

If i can't get on here before xmas then i wish you all a very Happy Christmas & a very Merry New Year! 
Lets hope & pray the new year will bring a big change for all the dogs out there that suffer at the hands of human's!!
Take care guys and i will be back again soon. xxxx


----------



## _GG_ (25 November 2014)

Thanks for the update and I hope you're doing ok. Will deffo record xxx


----------



## Alec Swan (25 November 2014)

Sam,

what a moving last post,  and that's regardless of your justified campaign.  We're almost at the shortest day,  and then as the days lengthen,  so you and your OH will have the spring and the summer to look forward too.  It'll be a time for recovery.

The Law has run its course.  Your efforts have been exemplary,  but now is the time for a sabbatical.  Take a well earned and huge deep breath!!

Well done you.

Alec. x


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 November 2014)

thanks for the update and fingers well and truly crossed for your OH......alec is right (for once!!)  please now look after yourself and OH, take a break from caring about others and be selfish for a change.  will look out for the programme and hope lots of other people watch as well so they can be educated about this dog abuse....well done you...


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 November 2014)

This awful situation has taken a huge toll on you and your family Sam, time to let someone else taken up the baton now, Im just hoping and praying you are all restored to full health.

Ive made a note of the tv programme and hopefully will put a reminder on here for everyone to see, cant wait to watch it.

Happy Christmas Sam to you and your family and a very happy new year, look after each other and we will speak again soon. xx


----------



## Sam77 (30 November 2014)

:redface4::wink4::biggrin3: Awwww, thank you all so much for your kind words. i will get back to each one of you real soon :redface4::wink4::biggrin3:

*For now, i have an off subject warning.....TOXIC PALM OIL*

*I've found it on my local beach today, could be washed up all along east coast! I made a poster to warn others which included these words....also view the pics at the end...PLEASE warn others, Thank you guys!*​
*PALM OIL ALERT​*
*Ive found several big boulders here on Caister beach today!
It smells rancid, like strong car diesel, (dogs are drawn to the smell & they love it)* It is a soft white waxy substance and has been* found across beaches along the whole coast since 2013.*
I think I managed to get most of it into black bags ready for collection tomorrow*but as seas are rough, more may be washed up so please be aware! Many dogs have become very ill have died as this stuff acts like glue* and blocks everything up in the dogs system, affecting breathing and can*severely damage the kidney & liver!!
If you think your dog has eaten any, get the to the vet straight away,*
its vital that the stomach is emptied quickly!
If you find any please bag it up into black bags and take it to the sea wall area*and mark it PALM OIL.
Report it to council or*
DEFRA on 08459335577
Defra are aware and will be cleaning up tomorrow hopefully but still be aware of this stuff, especially when the seas are rough as more could be on our shores! Do your homework on it as it takes on different form 
including a yellow substance.

Warn others please
Thank you.
30/11/2014*​





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Sam77 (3 December 2014)

This is an interview i done for BBC Radio Norfolk regarding the Palm Oil along with some fellow dog walkers. DEFRA finally picked up the bags i left for them early this morning, they were still there last night as i checked. Didnt see another soul on the beach this morning so i doubt they looked for more! We have alot of seals here breeding now too and hundreds of pups up the coast, its been a good season for them finally but it would be such a shame to start loosing them now if they too are being affected by this stuff. Also the fish may be affected and the birds were having a good peck at it!
Ships use Palm Oil to clean the ships, it's then just dumped in the sea. It then congeals into lumps picking up all sorts of bacteria along the way to our shores! Whoever dumps this stuff needs to be procecuted big time!
Sadly, I heard that 2 dogs have died due to eating some of the palm oil. I'm very sad about that and my heart goes out to the owners. This is not the first time, it's happened many times before all the way along the coast from Cornwall. Word has it that more ships were dumping it off the coast of Gorleston.
It needs to be stopped, but will more than likely be ignored, wait for the public to report & clean it up, next job. The root of the problem never explored, so very frustrating!!
Anyhoo, rant over, lol....Here is the clip....Will be back soon. Hope everyone is well  xxx
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02db52h
Also, this is on ITV website & twitter page...
http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/update/2014-12-02/warning-to-dog-walkers-on-east-coast/
Glad i got another important message 'out there' Lets hope we dont see any more of it as i was very concerned when i saw that big boulder!
Spread the word along the coast & take care guys. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (3 December 2014)

Jinglesmells said:



			Thanks for the update and I hope you're doing ok. Will deffo record xxx
		
Click to expand...

We're doing ok thanks. Thank you for posting


----------



## Sam77 (3 December 2014)

Santa's-a-scam said:



			Sam,

what a moving last post,  and that's regardless of your justified campaign.  We're almost at the shortest day,  and then as the days lengthen,  so you and your OH will have the spring and the summer to look forward too.  It'll be a time for recovery.

The Law has run its course.  Your efforts have been exemplary,  but now is the time for a sabbatical.  Take a well earned and huge deep breath!!

Well done you.

Alec. x
		
Click to expand...

Hey Alec
What happened to your name 
Thank you for such a lovely post with very kind words!
Rest is something i long for but rarely get. Especially when faced with such extremities as a toxic substance on our beloved beach. I had to do something about it, my mothering instinct kicked in and i became the mother to all my local dogs. I had to get rid of that dangerous thing & gawd knows how i done it, sheer determination in me i think, lol.
Plus a mother's life is too busy for rest but my poor achey bones are telling me i must, so i'm getting Christmas done and then i'm going to enjoy it for a change. 
I hope you are well and many thanks for all your wonderful comments.  x


----------



## Sam77 (3 December 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			thanks for the update and fingers well and truly crossed for your OH......alec is right (for once!!)  please now look after yourself and OH, take a break from caring about others and be selfish for a change.  will look out for the programme and hope lots of other people watch as well so they can be educated about this dog abuse....well done you...
		
Click to expand...

I hear ya, and yes i will be resting very soon. I just cant help helping others if you know what i mean, lol  Thanx for everything hun.  xxx


----------



## Sam77 (3 December 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			OH Sam, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Kris, Im praying there is a good outcome for him and it dosnt affect his voice, husky voice though is sexy.

I cant wait for that interview with the KC, they have a lot of questions to answer,  having a KC reg. dog should mean something but its worthless, still the general public are being sucked in and they think if they buy a KC reg. dog then its a sign of quality and health, how wrong that is but the KC should be policing this which they don't, even buying from an assured breeder is no guarantee either.

I hope the evil witch suffers in prison and is given a hard time by her cell mates, its not long enough unfortunately but lets hope the experience gives her a lifetime of nightmares. xx
		
Click to expand...

My dear friend, always a pleasure to read your posts 
Firstly, Kris's voice seems ok but yes i do agree, a husky voice is very appealing 
As you can see, i'm certainly getting alot of practice for interviews, lol  Busy bee, as always 

I really hope the programme shows everyone what the KC is really like. There are far too many people out there that put thier trust into the KC & wont have a bad word said against them! I hope thier eyes are completely opened, but we'll see. Not sure how much they would have to cut so it fits in the show, needs to be a bloody series not just one episode! 

Word has it that she's back to spinning her lies already, accusing people of putting her in prison for no reason!! No lessons learnt, just anger and blame someone else, she'll use it as her new sob story & play the victim. Evil cow!  Hope she rots in hell sooner rather than later! I'm done with her, she'll dig her own grave and karma will catch up with her sooner or later!

Soooo, enough of that, how have you guys fared up with this Palm Oil stuff? Have you had any wash up in your neck of the woods? Disgusting stuff, given me nightmares & I can still smell it now and then, like its embedded up my nose! 

Well, i hope you are ok and all your furies :angel:
I'll be back soon and will get round to that email, lol, terrible aint i but time just seems to disappear  
Take care hun & speak again soon. xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (3 December 2014)

Jinglesmells said:



			Firstly, I will await the show, sounds like it will be interesting.

Secondly, what a hellish time you and your OH have been through. I hope and pray that you get some positive things coming your way in the future xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your kind words & wishes  xxx


----------



## Sam77 (3 December 2014)

Sam77 said:




:redface4::wink4::biggrin3: Awwww, thank you all so much for your kind words. i will get back to each one of you real soon :redface4::wink4::biggrin3:

*For now, i have an off subject warning.....TOXIC PALM OIL*

*I've found it on my local beach today, could be washed up all along east coast! I made a poster to warn others which included these words....also view the pics at the end...PLEASE warn others, Thank you guys!*​
*PALM OIL ALERT​*
*Ive found several big boulders here on Caister beach today!
It smells rancid, like strong car diesel, (dogs are drawn to the smell & they love it)* It is a soft white waxy substance and has been* found across beaches along the whole coast since 2013.*
I think I managed to get most of it into black bags ready for collection tomorrow*but as seas are rough, more may be washed up so please be aware! Many dogs have become very ill have died as this stuff acts like glue* and blocks everything up in the dogs system, affecting breathing and can*severely damage the kidney & liver!!
If you think your dog has eaten any, get the to the vet straight away,*
its vital that the stomach is emptied quickly!
If you find any please bag it up into black bags and take it to the sea wall area*and mark it PALM OIL.
Report it to council or*
DEFRA on 08459335577
Defra are aware and will be cleaning up tomorrow hopefully but still be aware of this stuff, especially when the seas are rough as more could be on our shores! Do your homework on it as it takes on different form 
including a yellow substance.

Warn others please
Thank you.
30/11/2014*​





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

BUMP


----------



## Sam77 (3 December 2014)

Sam77 said:



This is an interview i done for BBC Radio Norfolk regarding the Palm Oil along with some fellow dog walkers. DEFRA finally picked up the bags i left for them early this morning, they were still there last night as i checked. Didnt see another soul on the beach this morning so i doubt they looked for more! We have alot of seals here breeding now too and hundreds of pups up the coast, its been a good season for them finally but it would be such a shame to start loosing them now if they too are being affected by this stuff. Also the fish may be affected and the birds were having a good peck at it!
Ships use Palm Oil to clean the ships, it's then just dumped in the sea. It then congeals into lumps picking up all sorts of bacteria along the way to our shores! Whoever dumps this stuff needs to be procecuted big time!
Sadly, I heard that 2 dogs have died due to eating some of the palm oil. I'm very sad about that and my heart goes out to the owners. This is not the first time, it's happened many times before all the way along the coast from Cornwall. Word has it that more ships were dumping it off the coast of Gorleston.
It needs to be stopped, but will more than likely be ignored, wait for the public to report & clean it up, next job. The root of the problem never explored, so very frustrating!!
Anyhoo, rant over, lol....Here is the clip....Will be back soon. Hope everyone is well  xxx
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02db52h
Also, this is on ITV website & twitter page...
http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/update/2014-12-02/warning-to-dog-walkers-on-east-coast/
Glad i got another important message 'out there' Lets hope we dont see any more of it as i was very concerned when i saw that big boulder!
Spread the word along the coast & take care guys. xxx


Click to expand...

BUMP


----------



## Sam77 (3 December 2014)

Don't forget BBC 1 on 12th Dec at 9.15am Fake Britain! ​


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 December 2014)

Hi Sam,

lovely to hear from you, have shared on fb about the palm oil, there was some a little while ago washed up on the Isle Of Wight which is home to one of my foster dogs and he walks regularly along the beach. I dont go to the beach with my dogs but whenever its come on on fb or anywhere I publicise it, its a horrible death by all accounts and the source needs to be identified and the offender prosecuted, sea birds must be affected too as well as seals. Will be watching that programme and hoping lots if people watch it and take more care when buying a new puppy.


Happy Christmas to you and your lovely family and a Happy New Year. xx


----------



## Sam77 (11 December 2014)

@Dobigirl 

Same to you hun, mwah. Will be in touch soon. xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (11 December 2014)

Don't forget to watch or record this tomorrow morning at 9.15am... 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04v66nv 
Its my interview on Fake Britain & the Kennel Club have a few questions to answer.

Sorry it's brief, will catch up later in the week.
Much Love
Sam & Alfie xxxx


----------



## Sam77 (12 December 2014)

Sam77 said:



Don't forget to watch or record this tomorrow morning at 9.15am... 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04v66nv 
Its my interview on Fake Britain & the Kennel Club have a few questions to answer.

Sorry it's brief, will catch up later in the week.
Much Love
Sam & Alfie xxxx

Click to expand...


Hi.

Hope you got to watch this morning but if not its available on i-player for 30 days here... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04v66nv/fake-britain-series-5-episode-20

KC wouldn't allow their full interview to be aired!! Typical!! Obviously it would make them look really bad & shown everyone how hypocritical they actually are! Grrrrrr !! But, there's more we can do about that in the new year i guess.

Very disappointed that the Greenacres landlady's interview wasn't included! They should have done a whole episode just on this case & got more victim accounts. I do feel really bad that other victims have not had a chance to have their say but I will get round to typing up their details on here as soon as I can.

Overall, i was pleased with the show, more media is always good. Anyone who comes across the bitch that has seen any of the media about her will walk away & hopefully report!

Word has it that she's on the move again, there are still people watching her but wouldn't surprise me if she disappears somewhere for a while, so keep your eyes & ears open for us.

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas & New Year! 

All the best

Sam & Alfie. xxxx


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 December 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?685416-Tomorrow-on-BBC1-9-15AM-Fake-Britain

I did remind people Sam, what is showed I thought was good considering you have to try and watch it through the eyes of your average puppy buying public, the bit where the KC promoted their assurred breeders scene did irk me though, what a load of tosh that was.

You and Alfie were great and the other lady who bought a pedigree KC registered Westie were also very compelling, my guess it was a Bichon Frise x Westie.

Happy Christmas to you and your family, hope your hubby continues to improve and a very Happy New Year to you as well. xx


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 December 2014)

Watched it on Iplayer yesterday after reading about it on here, she's a right cow that Walsh creature isn't she. Lock her up and throw away the key.
Oz


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 December 2014)

just watched on Iplayer, well done sam lets hope lots of people saw this and don't go to this sort of breeder...lovely to see Alfie running around and happy..


----------



## Sam77 (24 December 2014)

Thanks guys...I've not finished with the KC yet tho, cant understand how they got out of that one. Should have been the show to fully expose them for what they really are. I've asked many questions about what happened to thier interview but i've had no response. You know me, i'll keep at it till i get some answers as i kinda feel a bit cheated! I said so much more than was aired and i know for a fact that the interview with Ms Kiscoe was much more in depth than that as certain information was provided for the interview! 
I will get to the bottom of it in the new year but for now....

:lol: :inlove: :angel:  :biggrin3: :inlove: Merry Christmas!! :inlove: :biggrin3:  :angel: :inlove: :lol:

Hope you all have a Wonderful Christmas time and i would just like to say a huge thank you to all the lovely people who have shown so much love & support to me over the last few years, especially the last year, its been a tough one to say the least. Your wonderfully special people who have given me the hope to push forward and carry on the fight. It warms my heart to know that there are so many that actually care. 
I've come across quite a few nasties in my time but us good folk will win in the end, if not we sleep with a clear conscience at least! 
There are alot of people in our world that need people like you, who care and love and help one another. So for all you nice folk out there, my wish is for you to have all that you wish for in the coming new year. 
Here's hoping 2015 brings us all, peace, love, hope, health, happiness and maybe a bit of wealth too! :drunk: :wink4:

Have a Magical Christmas and a Cracking New Year! :biggrin3: :drunk: :cool4: :angel: :inlove: :lol: :clap:
Big Love to one and all. xxx  (except LW and others alike, they can just go and *!*! *!!) :eek3: :biggrin3:
Sam, Alfie & family. xxx :angel: :biggrin3: :inlove: :drunk:


----------



## airias mum (22 January 2015)

Lisa Walsh is on the move again, she is also back into selling horses, so anyone out there who is viewing or about to put a deposit down on an animal belonging to her or one of the others she trades with be aware. They currently live in Easton near Norwich, but have contacted estate agents looking to rent another property, any estate agents, land agents, landlords, be ware, they used false references before to rent. No doubt it will be a "farm",secluded, outbuildings type of place again to continue the pretence, as we all know she is banned from selling dogs for 5 years, but convicted fraudsters are unlikely to let go of the golden goose.


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 January 2015)

airias mum said:



			Lisa Walsh is on the move again, she is also back into selling horses, so anyone out there who is viewing or about to put a deposit down on an animal belonging to her or one of the others she trades with be aware. They currently live in Easton near Norwich, but have contacted estate agents looking to rent another property, any estate agents, land agents, landlords, be ware, they used false references before to rent. No doubt it will be a "farm",secluded, outbuildings type of place again to continue the pretence, as we all know she is banned from selling dogs for 5 years, but convicted fraudsters are unlikely to let go of the golden goose.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the heads up, I will put this on fb and other parts of HHO, I agree she is not going to stop so everyone needs to be vigilant.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 January 2015)

I wonder that anyone would have the effrontery,  following such a Court decision,  and though Norfolk is a large county,  the equine body are relatively small,  and to continue with their former behaviour.

a_m,  if you have any clear evidence of trading,  PM me,  please.

Alec.


----------



## Sam77 (23 January 2015)

airias mum said:



			Lisa Walsh is on the move again, she is also back into selling horses, so anyone out there who is viewing or about to put a deposit down on an animal belonging to her or one of the others she trades with be aware. They currently live in Easton near Norwich, but have contacted estate agents looking to rent another property, any estate agents, land agents, landlords, be ware, they used false references before to rent. No doubt it will be a "farm",secluded, outbuildings type of place again to continue the pretence, as we all know she is banned from selling dogs for 5 years, but convicted fraudsters are unlikely to let go of the golden goose.
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it airias mum :wink3: Thank you, i've not had time to do hardly anything lately :rolleyes3:
I had word from Gary yesterday and he's still very interested in any new info. There is a financial investigation still going on to recover moneies and any assets. So if she is keeping horses then they will be classed as assets!
BUT....as always.....We need the proof!! Hard evidence is the best way for T/S to act and get good results in any future court proceedings. 

So, guys, as airias mum said, please be aware. If you think you have any info that would be relevant then please let me know, PRIVATE MESSAGES ONLY FOR ANY INFO PLEASE. She'll still be watching this page and others so need to be sensible in what info goes public!

If you see any ads which look suspicious, then please get in touch immediately. I have some old ads from years ago that her & her husband made so will post them up on here later so you can get an idea of the descriptions she puts in her ads, of course may be different now but she was using the same description words & photo's in her puppy ads for years so may be the case here too.

Will be back later guys, must go for now. xxx :wink4:


----------



## Sam77 (23 January 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			Thanks for the heads up, I will put this on fb and other parts of HHO, I agree she is not going to stop so everyone needs to be vigilant.
		
Click to expand...

:clap::thumbup::biggrin3:Thanks hun, must catch up soon. I'm hopeless at keeping in touch, sorry hun. Will defo email you soon. Take care & big snuggles to your lil furry friends xxxx :angel::inlove::smile3:


----------



## Sam77 (23 January 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I wonder that anyone would have the effrontery,  following such a Court decision,  and though Norfolk is a large county,  the equine body are relatively small,  and to continue with their former behaviour.

a_m,  if you have any clear evidence of trading,  PM me,  please.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec, there was somebody on here who had dealings with LW and horses, being ripped off alot of money....was it you?? I cant find the post now. If not you, can you remember who it was  hun? Would be good to chat to them to gather more info about the way she deals with the sale of horses. Let me know when you can, thanks.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 January 2015)

No Sam,  it wasn't me,  and had it been,  she'd have wondered just where all the ***t had arrived from!

PM me if I can be of any help,  and that's open to anyone.

Alec.


----------



## Sam77 (23 January 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			No Sam,  it wasn't me,  and had it been,  she'd have wondered just where all the ***t had arrived from!

PM me if I can be of any help,  and that's open to anyone.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Alec. You do make me laugh with your funny one liners 

I think it was something to do with that Ba***rd JOHN VANT too, anyone remember??


----------



## Sam77 (23 January 2015)

Sam77 said:



Thanks Alec. You do make me laugh with your funny one liners 

I think it was something to do with that Ba***rd JOHN VANT too, anyone remember?? 

Click to expand...

Ah ha, found it. Was not what i was looking for after all. My memory is soooo bad, i often wonder how i get through a day! :rolleyes3:


----------



## Sam77 (24 January 2015)

airias mum said:



			Lisa Walsh is on the move again, she is also back into selling horses, so anyone out there who is viewing or about to put a deposit down on an animal belonging to her or one of the others she trades with be aware. They currently live in Easton near Norwich, but have contacted estate agents looking to rent another property, any estate agents, land agents, landlords, be ware, they used false references before to rent. No doubt it will be a "farm",secluded, outbuildings type of place again to continue the pretence, as we all know she is banned from selling dogs for 5 years, but convicted fraudsters are unlikely to let go of the golden goose.
		
Click to expand...




Sam77 said:




I had word from Gary yesterday and he's still very interested in any new info. There is a financial investigation still going on to recover monies and any assets. So if she is keeping horses then they will be classed as assets!
BUT....as always.....We need the proof!! Hard evidence is the best way for T/S to act and get good results in any future court proceedings.........

So, guys, as airias mum said, please be aware. If you think you have any info that would be relevant then please let me know, PRIVATE MESSAGES ONLY FOR ANY INFO PLEASE. She'll still be watching this page and others so need to be sensible in what info goes public!.....

Click to expand...

*Old Horse ads...*































As previously mentioned by airias mum, the evil one is on the move again. Another poor Landlord hoping there is not too much damage to his beautiful home, who will the next victim be! She may stay in Norfolk/Suffolk but she may also go further afield. Please be vigilant people and please keep your eyes & ears open.
Will be in touch again soon. Feel free to PM me if you prefer.
Much love to you all.
Sam. xxx


----------



## Sam77 (3 February 2015)

:biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3: Your gonna love the following post, just thought i'd post these funny pooches having a laugh too the 1st one is Alfie with his new toy lol...Everyone is laughing, ha ha ha.....:biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3:























I shall reveal the JOKE in a little while, back soon guys. Big Love to all you lovely peeps out there. xxx


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (3 February 2015)

Is there any chance someone could possibly respond to an advert for me to see whether they think its kocher or dodgy?


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (3 February 2015)

Can the person who PMd me just now please empty their inbox


----------



## Sam77 (3 February 2015)

Perfect_Pirouette....
I think your posts may be in the wrong section, you might get a better response from a different thread. Good luck


----------



## shezzie (3 February 2015)

Love the flunny pics x


----------



## Sam77 (3 February 2015)

shezzie said:



			Love the flunny pics x
		
Click to expand...

:biggrin3::wink3::inlove:


----------



## Sam77 (3 February 2015)

Elo Elo Elo guys, read on.... 
This morning i had a visit from a lovely police officer!!  He had to give me a 'Police information Notice' with regards to my comments on this thread. Apparently i'm conducting surveillance, discussing movements & personal information of a certain individual, which, apparently is all having a "detrimental effect" on their life!!! :rolleyes3:
Police were told that they wish to have no contact with me directly or indirectly by any means. LOL, as if i want to see that ugly mug again! :eek3:
Police were also informed that if this sort of conduct continues they will take it as an attempt to cause harassment, alarm & distress and they would take it further.  Oooooh scary stuff! LOL :biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3:

It says, harassment is any behavior, on at least 2 occasions, which causes alarm or distress to someone else. (Not sure how i've done that lol, i just speak the truth, pure facts.)

At this stage the police will not be commenting on the truth of the allegation, instead, the 'notice letter' is provided in the spirit of crime prevention and to make me aware that if the kind of behavior described were to continue, then i would be liable for arrest and prosecution. (can you believe that?) I had to laugh. :lol:

The letter is neither a court order or a criminal record but will be kept by police for any future investigations. Might prove handy for me too! LOL :biggrin3:

I informed the police officer about the background to the case and think i well and truly opened his eyes to it all. Mentioned some names for reference and I'm sure he would have looked into the case further once he got back to the station. Nice chap, just doing his job but what a complete waste of police time!!
He said straight away that i wasn't in any trouble, and of course he met Alfie and saw his scars!

This is just an old trick in the book that i'm sure has been discussed & advised by certain family members! LOL
I had to laugh at it, cheeky mare!  Pardon the pun LOL :lol::biggrin3:
For a start, everything I've written on this thread are facts & the truth. The thread acts as a warning to others which has always been my aim. I don't want others to go through the same as us. That's not a crime is it! The thread is also about Puppy farming in general, giving information and advice. This thread alone has attracted so many views so people are very interested even though not many comment, its not what the thread needs, its an informative thread dominated by a repulsive crime and led by the victims.

What about how the victims have been affected by all this! I've had a massive "detrimental effect" on my life and hundreds more other families too! :mad3: The filthiness & unseen bacteria made me severely ill and i'm still suffering now! Then of course the deed of selling us a deformed puppy, no one could ever understand the "detrimental effect" that had on our lives and of course Alfie's life unless you've been through it yourselves you can't understand the horror of it all! It nearly ripped my family apart and what about the effect it had on my 6 year old son, he was completely distraught that his tiny new friend was so poorly and had to have such big operations to make him better. How was i supposed to explain it all to a child? My child has been through enough already and i'll never forgive or forget the fact that he was forced to go through such a traumatic experience! :blue::mad3::mad3::mad3:

I will still be posting the other victims reports that i have, the truth WILL be told, can't argue with facts!
This thread has turned into a great information point for one of our county's most notorious puppy farmers/fraudster so it's very unlikely it will be removed by the convicted criminal, lol. ! :lol::lol::biggrin3::lol:

It'll stay here forever, warning others who have the sense to research before they buy. I want to prevent others going through the same nightmare as we did. Inform & educate has always been my motto and always will be! I have the freedom of speech as does every other human being on this planet. I will speak the truth whether it is liked or not! Truth hurts don't it, but not as much as my poor dog's operations must have hurt!! I am a victim who is doing something good with a nightmare experience, trying to get justice for myself and hundreds more and especially for all the dogs, puppies and now horses involved with this. :blue::frown3:

Must go for now guys, but....
I'll be back LOL
Much love, Sam. xxxxxx:angel::wink3::biggrin3::thumbup:


----------



## airias mum (3 February 2015)

June 2012 this post was started by ginger thing, how many people have visited this site relayed the information found, puppy dealers not only in Norfolk have seen that trading standards are not a bunch of useless jobs Worth, and contreras to their thinking that they were untouchable by the law, the Walsh case has sent a warning shot across thier metaphorical bows. People who were/are her friends and associates have been vigorously denieying any on going association with her, "why" shame, are they afraid, covering thier tracks. As for sending in the police on a trumped up harressment charge, may be they should have checked her record of false accusations and wasting police time. This goes back as far as her puppy farming and her first encounter with TS, beware: people who live in "rented" glass houses should not throw  stones


----------



## Sam77 (4 February 2015)

Views to this thread: 74,570 :eek3: :thumbup:  Speaks volumes in itself! 
Thanx AM You my dear are a diamond :angel: :drunk: :biggrin3: xxx
Thank you to everyone who has supported & followed this thread, it means alot xxx : :inlove: :clap: :lol:


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 February 2015)

please be careful sam, I know you are very passionate about this, and I quite understand how awful it has been for you and your family, these people are tricky so will try anything to get you in trouble......   as I have said before well done for standing up for all of those poor dogs (and horses too now)...we are all on your side.....look after yourself and your family....


----------



## Zoejl (4 February 2015)

Hi Sam I do know there is another lady called Lisa Walsh who breeds arabs in the same area. She is no connection at all to the Lisa Walsh of this thread


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 February 2015)

Lovely photos Sam lol, as for that convicted puppy farmer squealing like a stuck pig and complaining to the police well she can go rot as far as Im concerned, she is actually responsible for ruining people lives with her scams not to mention the poor dogs she was responsible for. Most people in her situation would keep their head down and try to keep a low profile but she was never possessed of brains or any sense of shame. 

Its amazing this post has had so many viewings and I for one and Im not alone have spread it all over fb, if she is reading this then I will say you only have to fart in public and we will all know, go get yourself a job and trying and earn an honest living, theres a  novelty for you.


----------



## Sam77 (6 February 2015)

splashgirl45 said:



			please be careful sam, I know you are very passionate about this, and I quite understand how awful it has been for you and your family, these people are tricky so will try anything to get you in trouble......   as I have said before well done for standing up for all of those poor dogs (and horses too now)...we are all on your side.....look after yourself and your family....
		
Click to expand...

Awww thanks for your concern hun :angel: Careful is my middle name, lol, :wink3: Seriously, i'll be fine. Anything bad happen to me or any of my family, we'll know exactly where to send the police, wont we :devilish:
Thanx so much for your continued support xxxx (((( Big Hugz )))) xxxx :inlove: :thumbup:


----------



## Sam77 (6 February 2015)

Zoejl said:



			Hi Sam I do know there is another lady called Lisa Walsh who breeds arabs in the same area. She is no connection at all to the Lisa Walsh of this thread
		
Click to expand...

Hi Zoejl 
:eek3: Poor lady!
Thanks for that info. Yes i was aware of this but thank you for sharing, much appreciated. x :thumbup:


----------



## Sam77 (6 February 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			Lovely photos Sam lol, as for that convicted puppy farmer squealing like a stuck pig and complaining to the police well she can go rot as far as Im concerned, she is actually responsible for ruining people lives with her scams not to mention the poor dogs she was responsible for. Most people in her situation would keep their head down and try to keep a low profile but she was never possessed of brains or any sense of shame. 

Its amazing this post has had so many viewings and I for one and Im not alone have spread it all over fb, if she is reading this then I will say you only have to fart in public and we will all know, go get yourself a job and trying and earn an honest living, theres a  novelty for you.
		
Click to expand...

Hey babes, glad you like the pics :biggrin3::wink3::biggrin3: They made me chuckle and was exactly how i was feeling at the time, so hilarious :lol::biggrin3::lol: 
Your post is even more funny but will fall on deaf piggy ears  An honest living, scum don't understand those words, too complicated for them :wink3::biggrin3:
I've seen some of the facebook pages, thank you to everyone who is sharing this thread. Its amazing how so many decent people are following this and quite a few, like you, have become great friends. I say it all the time and i'll say it a thousand times more, Thank you so much for all your love & support hun. Your an amazing person with a passion for animals and you have alot of love to give, 2 top class qualities in my book :thumbup: 

Shame these puppy farmers don't have anything decent about them, maybe they would see the pain they cause if they had a heart and stop what they're doing! All they see and want is £££££££ 

Anyhoo, my headache is returning so i'm taking the weekend off... Puppy farmers not allowed! I'm having peace & quiet all weekend and spending some much needed time with my boys :inlove:
However i'm sure i'll have some more news for you next week sometime so watch this space :tongue3::wink3:
Take care hun. xxxx :angel:  :angel:


----------



## Sam77 (6 February 2015)

airias mum said:



			June 2012 this post was started by ginger thing, how many people have visited this site relayed the information found, puppy dealers not only in Norfolk have seen that trading standards are not a bunch of useless jobs Worth, and contreras to their thinking that they were untouchable by the law, the Walsh case has sent a warning shot across thier metaphorical bows. People who were/are her friends and associates have been vigorously denieying any on going association with her, "why" shame, are they afraid, covering thier tracks. As for sending in the police on a trumped up harressment charge, may be they should have checked her record of false accusations and wasting police time. This goes back as far as her puppy farming and her first encounter with TS, beware: people who live in "rented" glass houses should not throw  stones
		
Click to expand...

BUMP


----------



## Sam77 (6 February 2015)

Sam77 said:



Elo Elo Elo guys, read on.... 
This morning i had a visit from a lovely police officer!!  He had to give me a 'Police information Notice' with regards to my comments on this thread. Apparently i'm conducting surveillance, discussing movements & personal information of a certain individual, which, apparently is all having a "detrimental effect" on their life!!! :rolleyes3:
Police were told that they wish to have no contact with me directly or indirectly by any means. LOL, as if i want to see that ugly mug again! :eek3:
Police were also informed that if this sort of conduct continues they will take it as an attempt to cause harassment, alarm & distress and they would take it further.  Oooooh scary stuff! LOL :biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3:

It says, harassment is any behavior, on at least 2 occasions, which causes alarm or distress to someone else. (Not sure how i've done that lol, i just speak the truth, pure facts.)

At this stage the police will not be commenting on the truth of the allegation, instead, the 'notice letter' is provided in the spirit of crime prevention and to make me aware that if the kind of behavior described were to continue, then i would be liable for arrest and prosecution. (can you believe that?) I had to laugh. :lol:

The letter is neither a court order or a criminal record but will be kept by police for any future investigations. Might prove handy for me too! LOL :biggrin3:

I informed the police officer about the background to the case and think i well and truly opened his eyes to it all. Mentioned some names for reference and I'm sure he would have looked into the case further once he got back to the station. Nice chap, just doing his job but what a complete waste of police time!!
He said straight away that i wasn't in any trouble, and of course he met Alfie and saw his scars!

This is just an old trick in the book that i'm sure has been discussed & advised by certain family members! LOL
I had to laugh at it, cheeky mare!  Pardon the pun LOL :lol::biggrin3:
For a start, everything I've written on this thread are facts & the truth. The thread acts as a warning to others which has always been my aim. I don't want others to go through the same as us. That's not a crime is it! The thread is also about Puppy farming in general, giving information and advice. This thread alone has attracted so many views so people are very interested even though not many comment, its not what the thread needs, its an informative thread dominated by a repulsive crime and led by the victims.

What about how the victims have been affected by all this! I've had a massive "detrimental effect" on my life and hundreds more other families too! :mad3: The filthiness & unseen bacteria made me severely ill and i'm still suffering now! Then of course the deed of selling us a deformed puppy, no one could ever understand the "detrimental effect" that had on our lives and of course Alfie's life unless you've been through it yourselves you can't understand the horror of it all! It nearly ripped my family apart and what about the effect it had on my 6 year old son, he was completely distraught that his tiny new friend was so poorly and had to have such big operations to make him better. How was i supposed to explain it all to a child? My child has been through enough already and i'll never forgive or forget the fact that he was forced to go through such a traumatic experience! :blue::mad3::mad3::mad3:

I will still be posting the other victims reports that i have, the truth WILL be told, can't argue with facts!
This thread has turned into a great information point for one of our county's most notorious puppy farmers/fraudster so it's very unlikely it will be removed by the convicted criminal, lol. ! :lol::lol::biggrin3::lol:

It'll stay here forever, warning others who have the sense to research before they buy. I want to prevent others going through the same nightmare as we did. Inform & educate has always been my motto and always will be! I have the freedom of speech as does every other human being on this planet. I will speak the truth whether it is liked or not! Truth hurts don't it, but not as much as my poor dog's operations must have hurt!! I am a victim who is doing something good with a nightmare experience, trying to get justice for myself and hundreds more and especially for all the dogs, puppies and now horses involved with this. :blue::frown3:

Must go for now guys, but....
I'll be back LOL
Much love, Sam. xxxxxx:angel::wink3::biggrin3::thumbup:

Click to expand...

BUMP


----------



## Zoejl (6 February 2015)

Hi Sam she is friend of a friend and I think the other Lisa Walsh causes her problems by people mixing them up.


----------



## Sam77 (6 February 2015)

Zoejl said:



			Hi Sam she is friend of a friend and I think the other Lisa Walsh causes her problems by people mixing them up.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't surprise me at all. Maybe your friend's friend could contact Gary Young at trading standards, he may be able to help in some way, worth a shot. Number you need is 01603 224400 and ask for Mr Gary Young and say it's to do with the Lisa Walsh case. :wink3:


----------



## Sam77 (6 February 2015)

Zoejl said:



			Hi Sam she is friend of a friend and I think the other Lisa Walsh causes her problems by people mixing them up.
		
Click to expand...

PM me if you like


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 February 2015)

Sam you are an inspiration to us all, you have lived and fought all this, hope you and your family have a lovely chilled weekend and hope your husband continues to get better and puppy farmers everywhere know there are people like you who are prepared to fight and fight to get justice, lots of love to you xx


----------



## Sam77 (22 March 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			Sam you are an inspiration to us all, you have lived and fought all this, hope you and your family have a lovely chilled weekend and hope your husband continues to get better and puppy farmers everywhere know there are people like you who are prepared to fight and fight to get justice, lots of love to you xx
		
Click to expand...

Awww, bless ya Dobiegirl. Thanks for your kind words, you are also an inspiration to many with the hard work you do too. Your a star! 
I just popped back to say very sorry i've not been reporting but i'm dealing with some big local issues at the moment which is taking up alot of my time and got so many other things going on too, never a dull moment in my life, lol.
I WILL come back to this and get those victim reports posted up as soon as i can. The thread is doing its purpose and still warning innocent people about this individual so i'm happy with that for now.
Well, i must go for now but....I'll be back :thumbup::lol:


----------



## airias mum (26 March 2015)

Hi guys, word is out lisa walsh and her partner Bill have left Easton address and Are now renting another property in the close proximity, keep those eyes are ears open, good luck Sam on your new quest.


----------



## Sam77 (15 May 2015)

Kennel Club issue statement to say WALSH is banned for life! Finally they actually do something but its all too little too late!! Victims like me are still left with numerous problems still popping up.
Alfie has Elbow Dysplacia too with arthritis set in, not bad enough to cause issues yet, but it will. Our insurance premiums are ridiculous and will continue to rise throughout the rest of his life  But we wont get reimbursed for that will we!
I've had a break from this for a while to save my sanity but am still very cross with the kennel club for allowing that bitch to carry on trading for so long, despite victim reports being received! 
Many more new victims are popping up too with poorly dogs bought from her from 2010 to 2012, its never ending  and she's allowed to just carry on regardless, obviously using different names! There are so many others like her doing the same thing, day in day out. Animal cruelty is everywhere!  I will always campaign against it as long as i live 

Will be back again soon with those victim reports (sorry again, too busy on my next quest, lol, i've been campaigning against Haven holidays and our pathetic Parish & Town Council members - as always, i'm on a mission but coming to an end soon so will get back to this lol) See you guys soon. xxx 

Take a look at the KC report here...
*http://www.dogworld.co.uk/product.php/135751/1/breeder_banned_for_life 
*


----------



## Sam77 (16 May 2015)

Sam77 said:




Take a look at the KC report here...
*http://www.dogworld.co.uk/product.php/135751/1/breeder_banned_for_life 
*


Click to expand...

Oooops, that didn't work did it! Try this one...

*http://www.dogworld.co.uk/product.php/135751/1/breeder_banned_for_life*


----------



## Penny Less (16 May 2015)

There is going to be a programme on telly this weekend I think ,they mention a Liz Baird who has been banned but still breeding, is this the same person ?


----------



## Sam77 (16 May 2015)

Penny Less said:



			There is going to be a programme on telly this weekend I think ,they mention a Liz Baird who has been banned but still breeding, is this the same person ?
		
Click to expand...

No, different witch. She is also known as Cruella de ville, nasty piece of work. Also used the name Friel. Trading in Scotland. More info on her here...
*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-32316538
http://www.ourdogs.co.uk/News/2008/Apr2008/News040408/wag.htm*
Should be an interesting document. Worth watching but be prepared and keep a box of tissues next to you! These vile nasties have no care for their animals, its all about the money!


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 May 2015)

Hi Sam,

good to hear from you, that is a nice result but she is one of many, one of my fb friends is being taken to court  by a well known puppy farmer because she set up a petition about them. These puppy farmers are claiming they have lost thousands of pounds because of her campaign, there are now pages set up on fb calling her all the names under the sun and claiming she is a puppy farmer, its funny how these have surfaced just after she was notified of the court case.

Puppy farmers are evil, anyone who runs one has no interest in dogs, god knows how they get licensed when the breeding bitches never get to see the light of day or enjoy the simple pleasure of going for a walk, how the hell can that be right.

Anyone who wants to know who these people are can pm me but they have been mentioned on AAD many times.


----------



## Sam77 (16 May 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			Hi Sam,

good to hear from you, that is a nice result but she is one of many, one of my fb friends is being taken to court  by a well known puppy farmer because she set up a petition about them. These puppy farmers are claiming they have lost thousands of pounds because of her campaign, there are now pages set up on fb calling her all the names under the sun and claiming she is a puppy farmer, its funny how these have surfaced just after she was notified of the court case.

Puppy farmers are evil, anyone who runs one has no interest in dogs, god knows how they get licensed when the breeding bitches never get to see the light of day or enjoy the simple pleasure of going for a walk, how the hell can that be right.

Anyone who wants to know who these people are can pm me but they have been mentioned on AAD many times.
		
Click to expand...

Hey hun.
Will mail you shortly. Think i've heard something about that. Chat soon xxx


----------



## Diva33 (25 May 2015)

Sam77 said:



Hey hun.
Will mail you shortly. Think i've heard something about that. Chat soon xxx

Click to expand...

Hi Everyone,

  I have joined this forum as I was looking for information about Lisa Walsh. I have not bought a dog or horse from her, thankfully. I am looking for her about another matter.

 All these posts have been heartbreaking to read. The work that you have done Sam77 is remarkable especially when having to deal with your partner's illness as well. I was looking to see if her previous address was listed as there must be many owners of some very ill dogs there also. The only mention was the latest KC report mentioning Cheshire. Her previous address was Pool House, Ledsham Village, Cheshire. CH66 0NF. She bred dogs there, labs and beagles I believe and kept horses. Her husband died there and she was evicted the day after his funeral. The landlord told us she absconded with all his furniture but to be honest he had trouble telling the truth as we heard from his own daughters. We had quite few people calling looking for her, hence this post.

Well done everybody for keeping this going as she will never stop. Oh and the Police visit...unbelievable!

Diva33


----------



## Sam77 (18 July 2015)

Hi Diva33.
I've only just seen this message! My notification did not notify me! Grrrr.
Anyhoo, thanks for your very interesting post! We must chat some more but not on here.
I will PM you in next few days.
Thanks again.
Sam.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 July 2015)

interesting and frightening  article in the daily mail..undercover reporter managed to bring a stuffed toy dog through Eurotunnel on 3 different occasions...obviously no one even looked at the dog!!!!!!!    lots of puppies being smuggled in without necessary rabies shots which will endanger all of us!!!!!     the world is a horrible place for these poor animals, and unsuspecting british people are buying loads of trouble and heartache.....about time our immigration for both people and dogs was tightened up!!!!!!


----------



## airias mum (17 November 2015)

Diva33 said:



			Hi Everyone,

  I have joined this forum as I was looking for information about Lisa Walsh. I have not bought a dog or horse from her, thankfully. I am looking for her about another matter.

 All these posts have been heartbreaking to read. The work that you have done Sam77 is remarkable especially when having to deal with your partner's illness as well. I was looking to see if her previous address was listed as there must be many owners of some very ill dogs there also. The only mention was the latest KC report mentioning Cheshire. Her previous address was Pool House, Ledsham Village, Cheshire. CH66 0NF. She bred dogs there, labs and beagles I believe and kept horses. Her husband died there and she was evicted the day after his funeral. The landlord told us she absconded with all his furniture but to be honest he had trouble telling the truth as we heard from his own daughters. We had quite few people calling looking for her, hence this post.

Well done everybody for keeping this going as she will never stop. Oh and the Police visit...unbelievable!

Diva33
		
Click to expand...

Hi every one, been a while, Just to let you know Walsh and Linton have left the Old Buckenham property they were renting, well evicted again, left destruction of property and totally filthy, same old same old, they were reported to rspca AGAIN as dogs were locked in stables for days, also I understand children's services were also contacted, regarding neglect of the child, ( found wandering around alone again) this has been on going also for as long as we have all been aware of her. Estate agents just seem interested in getting the finders fees and donot seem to be very competent during ref checks, rspca said she can have dogs just not breed. Hope you well Sam


----------



## Sam77 (17 November 2015)

airias mum said:



			Hi every one, been a while, Just to let you know Walsh and Linton have left the Old Buckenham property they were renting, well evicted again, left destruction of property and totally filthy, same old same old, they were reported to rspca AGAIN as dogs were locked in stables for days, also I understand children's services were also contacted, regarding neglect of the child, ( found wandering around alone again) this has been on going also for as long as we have all been aware of her. Estate agents just seem interested in getting the finders fees and donot seem to be very competent during ref checks, rspca said she can have dogs just not breed. Hope you well Sam
		
Click to expand...

Hey airias mum, thanks for the update 
She will never stop as long as the rspca turn a blind eye!! 
I'm still breathing mate, will email you later today, up to my eyes in it at the moment. Hope your keeping well too, sorry not been in touch for a while, will tell you more later 

My poor boy Alfie has been through the mill again! He is a typical product of a puppy farmed dog! 
Just been diagnosed with Inflammatory Bowel Disease and a Hiatal Hernia was found. He will be on medication for it forever now  You know Alfie though, he dont let it get in the way of his fun! lol 
He's finally loosing weight after the vets in Newmarket changed his diet. He had to spend 4 days there couple of weeks ago  I felt lost without him. They are great there at Dick Whites treferrals! He's been much better since but still not 100%, doubt he'll ever be 100% now. 
Also he was diagnosed with Dermatitis in the summer. He gets loads of HotSpots. Nasty bloody things!  Will upload some pics later. He looks like a patchwork puppy at the moment, lol, poor boy!
They think the IBD is making his skin worse so when we go back after xmas they'll probably do some intollerance testing.
He was also diagnosed with Mild Bilateral Elbow Dysplacia. Not bad enough to operate yet but no doubt that day will come. He seems ok and still bounds around like a puppy. He's 4 now!

Will write more later. Must go for now.
Take care all and speak soon airias mum 
Big Love :thumbup:


----------



## Dobiegirl (18 November 2015)

Hi Sam,


so sorry to hear about Alfie, poor boy as if he hasnt been through enough as have you and your family, hope your OH is keeping well too.

You may want to look into the turmeric groups on FB, they are getting good results and is worth a try with the golden paste. xx


----------



## cremedemonthe (26 November 2015)

puppy farming on bbc watchdog on now,very interesting and sad


----------



## Amymay (14 December 2015)

On Fake Britain now.


----------



## Sam77 (19 December 2015)

Hey Guys, how you all doing? All good i hope and are we all ready for the big day?  I'm very nearly done, just gotta wrap it all up now & hope the day goes well. I definately want a nice relaxing Christmas this year! 

So, Fake Britain aired the show again, perfect timing just before xmas so nice one Fake Britain. :clap:
Still bit miffed about not getting the KC exposed but I have a feeling they will slip up one day and all will be revealed, karma will prevail i'm sure.

Here is the link to the show if anyone missed it but only 25 days left to view it, Episode 20 Series 5...
[video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06645fb[/video]

Please spread the link amongst your friends and social networks, some other links are;
This one is the film we shot 'Alfie'...
[video=youtube_share;QdZGIjWwC1Q]https://youtu.be/QdZGIjWwC1Q[/video]
This is my petition, which is still going strong althogh needs updating which i am in process of doing, please sign and share again, circulate it far and wide please...I will use it against her one day ...
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/en-gb/911/154/504/puppy-farmer-lisa-walsh-6-months-not-enough/#

Here are some of the News items related to the case...

http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/news/crime/norfolk_dog_breeder_who_duped_pet_owners_jailed_fo  r_six_months_1_3709863
http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/news/crime/norfolk_dog_breeder_jailed_for_six_months_after_du  ping_unsuspecting_pet_owners_out_of_more_than_171_  000_1_3709377
http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/news/crime/norfolk_dog_breeder_could_face_jail_after_changing  _plea_to_admit_fraud_1_3610389
http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/news/crime/norfolk_dog_breeder_duped_unsuspecting_pet_owners_  court_hears_1_3609428
http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/news/crime/norfolk_dog_breeder_fraudulently_traded_puppies_co  urt_hears_1_3607060
http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2014-08-01/dog-breeder-jailed-for-six-months/
http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/story/2014-08-01/dog-breeder-jailed-for-conning-customers/

Click on the video for my interview with Anglia news...
http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2014-08-01/a-norfolk-dog-breeder-has-been-given-a-six-month-sentence-for-fraud/
Another version of the interview...
http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2014-08-01/dog-breeder-jailed-for-six-months/

Facebook pages...Thanks Dawn, big love to ya girl. Will be in touch in next few days hun :inlove:
https://www.facebook.com/norfolkpuppyfarming/

More info here, these guys were a great help, thanks hun, will be in touch very soon :inlove:
http://bernesenews.btck.co.uk/May2014NewsArchive/BerneseNews26thMay2014

The KC finally act but too little too late...Thanks Dog World 
http://www.dogworld.co.uk/product.php/135751/1/breeder_banned_for_life

Please continue to share the above as she's rolling in her new xmas haul!  She'll never stop! 

On a lighter note, I wish you all a verry 'Merry' Christmas and a very Happy New Year! 

I'll be back   :lol: :drunk:

Dobie, so sorry i've not been in touch yet hun, crazy things been going on but i promise i will get my butt in gear and email you soon. Hope you are doing ok. Much love to you dear friend. xxx


----------



## Kris Mack (22 February 2016)

airias mum said:



			WOULD YOU BELIVE IT!!!! KENNEL CLUB STILL GOT LISA WALSH, MARK WALSH, WENDY WALSH, N MELTON K MELTON AND E BRAISHER REG AT GREENACRES FARM, when they were told that these people, 4 of whom should never have been reg there at all, were evicted October 2012, and that KC was told at the time, and also in January 2013, they still have done nothing, they only reg dogs, NOT PEOPLE. what a waste of space these people are.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I'm relieved to find someone in the know about N. Melton. In 2007 my husband and I were stationed in the UK at RAF Mildenhall.
In 2008 we purchased a Bernese Mountain Dog from this man. She was the last of the litter, called Frisky Freya- and in a poorly state, filthy, and covered in scabs and came down with a sort of whooping cough when I went to pick her up. I asked to see the mother and to this day have deep regret that I didn't raise a holy stink about the state of the home, the last puppy and the condition of the mother, Marlewal Scarlet Woman. I didn't want to cause a raucous in a host country. Everything in me said this is a BAD situation but I was damned if I was going to leave without that dear puppy. We recently lost our girl and in my grief I have been haunted by this and want to be sure he is no longer breeding Bernese. Frisky Freya, we later named Pinecone had a WONDERFUL life with us. She hiked all over the UK, Scotland, Wales and came home with us to the US where she traveled all over the country and hiked some of the most beautiful mountains. She was simply the most wonderful teacher and companion we have ever had. We only had her 7.5 years until she died from Histiocytic Sarcoma which is a genetic cancer- and it took her so fast- within a week. I had tried contacting the KC where she is registered and I hunted down some of Piney's ancestors but no one would respond to me. Can anyone tell me anything about Mr. N Melton and that his operation is shut down? I hope he never breeds another Bernese again. I'll never forget that experience- he was dreadful.


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 February 2016)

Kris Mack said:



			Hi, I'm relieved to find someone in the know about N. Melton. In 2007 my husband and I were stationed in the UK at RAF Mildenhall.
In 2008 we purchased a Bernese Mountain Dog from this man. She was the last of the litter, called Frisky Freya- and in a poorly state, filthy, and covered in scabs and came down with a sort of whooping cough when I went to pick her up. I asked to see the mother and to this day have deep regret that I didn't raise a holy stink about the state of the home, the last puppy and the condition of the mother, Marlewal Scarlet Woman. I didn't want to cause a raucous in a host country. Everything in me said this is a BAD situation but I was damned if I was going to leave without that dear puppy. We recently lost our girl and in my grief I have been haunted by this and want to be sure he is no longer breeding Bernese. Frisky Freya, we later named Pinecone had a WONDERFUL life with us. She hiked all over the UK, Scotland, Wales and came home with us to the US where she traveled all over the country and hiked some of the most beautiful mountains. She was simply the most wonderful teacher and companion we have ever had. We only had her 7.5 years until she died from Histiocytic Sarcoma which is a genetic cancer- and it took her so fast- within a week. I had tried contacting the KC where she is registered and I hunted down some of Piney's ancestors but no one would respond to me. Can anyone tell me anything about Mr. N Melton and that his operation is shut down? I hope he never breeds another Bernese again. I'll never forget that experience- he was dreadful. 






Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/Puppy-Love-Campaigns-202945053081069/?fref=ts


Kris Mack, please contact these people, Im sure they will be very interested.


----------



## Sam77 (12 March 2016)

*


Kris Mack said:



			Hi, I'm relieved to find someone in the know about N. Melton. In 2007 my husband and I were stationed in the UK at RAF Mildenhall.
In 2008 we purchased a Bernese Mountain Dog from this man. She was the last of the litter, called Frisky Freya- and in a poorly state, filthy, and covered in scabs and came down with a sort of whooping cough when I went to pick her up. I asked to see the mother and to this day have deep regret that I didn't raise a holy stink about the state of the home, the last puppy and the condition of the mother, Marlewal Scarlet Woman. I didn't want to cause a raucous in a host country. Everything in me said this is a BAD situation but I was damned if I was going to leave without that dear puppy. We recently lost our girl and in my grief I have been haunted by this and want to be sure he is no longer breeding Bernese. Frisky Freya, we later named Pinecone.....
		
Click to expand...

*


Kris Mack said:



_You poor guys  Breaks my heart to hear this, such a beautiful dog! :blue:
Sadly these scum work as a big group and change names so often and premises its hard to keep up with them. Do contact Puppy Love Campaigns, My contact there knows of Melton as were linked to Walsh, if you look back through these pages you will find a post i made with some litter registrations where you might find more info. When i have 5 minutes i shall look through my paperwork with those names. Also worth contacting these people as they deal with Bermese alot and have ALOT of info about Walsh, Melton and others. My contact will try to help you as much as possible...
http://bernesenews.btck.co.uk/

Best of luck dear friend. :thumbup:

Please could you sign this petition too and share with others to sign, i'll slap it in thier faces one day as they are bound to slip up again! Scum that they are!....

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/en-gb/911/154/504/puppy-farmer-lisa-walsh-6-months-not-enough/

I have been very poorly of late, hense my absence, i will be in touch again very soon, as soon as i'm a bit stronger.
Big thanks to you all. :wink3::wink4::inlove:xxxx_

Click to expand...


----------



## Sam77 (7 August 2016)

Hey guys, its been a while. :redface4:
Hope everyone is well 
Its not been a great year for me due to my ill health which is why I've not been around on here but I just heard some amusing news about the worlds most hated puppy farmer & had to share it.... 
10 Marlingford Avenue is the latest abode & recently the garage at the property exploded! Just a big shame that, you know who, wasn't inside it at the time! LOL :devilish:
As far as I know, no animals were hurt thankfully. Its not the usual kind of set up but that means nothing as we all know that many other premises and names have been used within this circle of deceitful scumbags! :mad4:

Glad to see that Fake Britain are still showing our episode, it seems quite regularly. Lots of people keep tells ng me they've seen us on TV again. Alfie is still a star! 

He's doing ok at the moment, finally shed lots of weight. Sadly his sister Bella has been struggling a bit but she's a fighter & won't let it get her down! :angel:

I will get round to putting victim details on here one day as these pages are still doing thier job & when the order for no selling/breeding runs out, I'm sure 'it' will be advertising again! 

I'll be back. LOL :biggrin3:

Big love to all you decent folk and hope you are all enjoying this beautiful weather we are being blessed with. :thumbup:Xxx


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 August 2016)

nice to hear from you again and glad that alfie is a bit better,shame about bella,   hope you are doing ok now, , and also enjoying the lovely weather...


----------



## Sam77 (14 February 2017)

This is unbelievable! Walsh has been to court for a Confiscation hearing and has been ordered to pay just 1 pound! She admitted to raking in 171,000 from her fraudulent dog breeding business!! Yet again, the courts let us down 
See full story here...

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/crime/norfolk_dog_breeder_who_duped_pet_owners_out_of_more_than_171_000_has_to_pay_just_1_at_confiscation_hearing_1_4888267

Also, I have rewritten my petition description and included some new links with further details of the case, including a link to the Fake Britain show we filmed. Please sign my petition if you've not already done so and please share with all your friends, family and social media avenues...

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/en-gb/911/154/504/puppy-farmer-lisa-walsh-6-months-not-enough/

We will continue to fight this scumbag and others like her.

I posted something a few weeks ago but its not showing up so here it is again...

2017 update...
The following is a comprehensive list of nearly all licensed dog breeding establishments in the UK & Republic of Ireland. This does not include the thousands of back yard breeders! Some are licensed to breed up to 200 dogs!!! Its a shocking reality of just how bad the problem is. Please share & be aware. (click on the right hand side tabs by area)...

https://commercialsaleofpuppies.wordpress.com/

Thank you all for your continued support.
I'll be back


----------



## Stuart H (14 February 2017)

Ah ....you have seen it Sam! I meant to post it earlier.....
Once more will do no harm?
https://www.facebook.com/lisa.walsh.180?fref=ts

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/crime/n..._pay_just_1_at_confiscation_hearing_1_4888267


----------



## s4sugar (14 February 2017)

At least the amount is subject to review so if she suddenly acquires any assets she can be made to hand them over.


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 February 2017)

i have signed again...i am sure i signed the original petition and it shouldnt have accepted me this time.  anyway its done....


----------



## ester (14 February 2017)

It better be a really nasty caravan!


----------



## Sam77 (14 February 2017)

Sam77 said:



This is unbelievable! Walsh has been to court for a Confiscation hearing and has been ordered to pay just 1 pound! She admitted to raking in 171,000 from her fraudulent dog breeding business!! Yet again, the courts let us down 
See full story here...

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/crime/norfolk_dog_breeder_who_duped_pet_owners_out_of_more_than_171_000_has_to_pay_just_1_at_confiscation_hearing_1_4888267

Also, I have rewritten my petition description and included some new links with further details of the case, including a link to the Fake Britain show we filmed. Please sign my petition if you've not already done so and please share with all your friends, family and social media avenues...

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/en-gb/911/154/504/puppy-farmer-lisa-walsh-6-months-not-enough/

We will continue to fight this scumbag and others like her.

I posted something a few weeks ago but its not showing up so here it is again...

2017 update...
The following is a comprehensive list of nearly all licensed dog breeding establishments in the UK & Republic of Ireland. This does not include the thousands of back yard breeders! Some are licensed to breed up to 200 dogs!!! Its a shocking reality of just how bad the problem is. Please share & be aware. (click on the right hand side tabs by area)...

https://commercialsaleofpuppies.wordpress.com/

Thank you all for your continued support.
I'll be back 

Click to expand...

Thanks Stuart H 
I'm so annoyed but not surprised with this. There is no way she has spent all that money! She'll have some of it stashed away somewhere, it will never be found and if she's bought anything of value, it wont be in her name. :mad3:
If she ever does comes into any money she'll find a way to get out of paying anything out. 
Its not just about the money though, what gets to me the most is that all the animal cruelty has been ignored, the true victims in all this, all the animals that have suffered get no justice at all. Its not right! :blue:
I'm sure she's lied again too, there is no way she's living in a caravan!! :rolleyes4:

Thanks so much splashgirl45 :lol: Your a star! Every signature counts and I am very grateful to all who take the time to sign and share. Thank you :angel::thumbup::thumbup:

The EDP will be doing a follow up story either tomorrow or at some point this week. They asked me for my comments, you can imagine what I had to say! :biggrin3:
It made front page too in the Norwich evening news, must have put people off their tea seeing that lard arse staring back at them! :biggrin3: :thumbup:

Keep checking back for updates and lets keep this circulating :clap:


----------



## satinbaze (3 March 2017)

Small article in this weeks dog world about the fact she has only had to pay fines if £1. Sorry I can't post a link as it will still need my password etc to view


----------



## Fionajr13 (8 October 2021)

Is this woman still breeding dog?


----------



## Fionajr13 (8 October 2021)

Bump


----------



## Sam77 (9 October 2021)

Fionajr13 said:



			Is this woman still breeding dog?
		
Click to expand...

Just sent you DM xx


----------

